# Julep May 2013



## r4chel77 (Mar 27, 2013)

it's ridiculous to think that may is so close! i know it's too soon to start a thread but I wasn't a fan of the april collection so I can't wait for the may one. what are you all hoping for? any ideas?


----------



## mscuracchio (Mar 28, 2013)

> it's ridiculous to think that may is so close! i know it's too soon to start a thread but I wasn't a fan of the april collection so I can't wait for the may one. what are you all hoping for? any ideas?


 I'm sooooooo hoping for a smoky pastel line!!!! Omg I will buy them all in less than a second


----------



## hiheather (Mar 30, 2013)

More frost finish polishes. I don't care what the colors are. Just frosty. I wouldn't mind a super bright pink frost though.


----------



## avonleabelle (Mar 31, 2013)

I would love holos or duochrome polishes.  I would buy the whole collection of either.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 31, 2013)

i don't really like frosts that much but i do like duochromes. my favorite finishes are cremes but i would like new opaque glitters in unique summery shades. i'm not into anything dark right now.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm bored with glitters and cremes. I could see more holos though since China Glaze just released a whole collection like that or perhaps they'll come out with texture polish like OPI's liquid sand.


----------



## r4chel77 (Mar 31, 2013)

it'd be cool to see a completely new texture or finish rather than something released by other brands recently.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 31, 2013)

posting to pin


----------



## JamieO (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sooooooo hoping for a smoky pastel line!!!! Omg I will buy them all in less than a second


 They did smokey pastels in March, so you can buy them all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ledfordica (Apr 1, 2013)

> it's ridiculous to think that may is so close! i know it's too soon to start a thread but I wasn't a fan of the april collection so I can't wait for the may one. what are you all hoping for? any ideas?


 Same here. That was the first month I've skipped. I'd like to see some soft shimmers.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 1, 2013)

i'd like a rubber finish; even a top coat would be cool. i also want them to have more light to medium purple shades.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 1, 2013)

So wait....is the next box sent out, technically going to be the MAY box? I'm new to Julep and I just ordered my first box a couple of days ago.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 1, 2013)

> So wait....is the next box sent out, technically going to be the MAY box? I'm new to Julep and I just ordered my first box a couple of days ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, that's correct  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know, it can be confusing lol


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

> So wait....is the next box sent out, technically going to be the MAY box? I'm new to Julep and I just ordered my first box a couple of days ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes. You will be able to pick what box or if you want the full collection on April 20th so when you get them it is May, unless they send out early like they did for April's box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, that's correct
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. You will be able to pick what box or if you want the full collection on April 20th so when you get them it is May, unless they send out early like they did for April's box.


 Gotcha, thanks ladies!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 1, 2013)

only 19 days XD


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> only 19 days XD


 but seriously!

and i've decided i really want a medium purple that i can't find ANYWHERE by ANYONE, a new bright tomato-orange creme, a sheer fleck glitter in gold or light silver:



also, it'd be cool to have dip powders like those in their neon dips set but not as a whole kit. however, they are WAY cheaper at the craft store so unless they were unique colors, i'd stick with those. i'd really like a blue similar to essie's in the cab-ana. lastly, some unique duochromes/frosts. and despite previous comments, i think i could come around to jellies if they were actually build-able unlike the ones previously released.


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 5, 2013)

I am just excited to see what the collection is! It will be my first official Julep box, providing I don't skip! I am waiting for my into box now, and I am so excited! lol.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwhackers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am just excited to see what the collection is! It will be my first official Julep box, providing I don't skip! I am waiting for my into box now, and I am so excited! lol.


 aw, i'm glad! lol it is super exciting and albeit completely insignificant, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 7, 2013)

i tried REALLY REALLY HARD to wait. i did. but i just caved and ordered julep's delaunay. i was going to wait for the next collection and maven window before buying anymore, and now i'm worried this will set up a domino effect where i go and buy every polish i've thought about buying over the past few weeks.

hashtagweakselfcontrol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just want to be surprised, the only collection I have upgraded was February. I wonder what the mystery maven prize will be this month.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to be surprised, the only collection I have upgraded was February. I wonder what the mystery maven prize will be this month.


Oooo, there's a mystery maven prize? Do tell! (I'm so new to Julep lol)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

> Oooo, there's a mystery maven prize? Do tell! (I'm so new to Julep lol)


 A lucky winner will get a grab bag of goodies! For April, it was a purse, sunglasses, other stuff. .. not cheapo things either. Designer labels! Julep used to do golden boxes, where some lucky mavens got upgraded boxes, but thus is definitely more interesting, at least for the winners lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lucky winner will get a grab bag of goodies! For April, it was a purse, sunglasses, other stuff. .. not cheapo things either. Designer labels!
> 
> Julep used to do golden boxes, where some lucky mavens got upgraded boxes, but thus is definitely more interesting, at least for the winners lol.


Oh wow, that sounds so exciting! So how do they go about picking the winner? Do you have to enter something, or are you already entered just being a Maven?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

> Oh wow, that sounds so exciting! So how do they go about picking the winner? Do you have to enter something, or are you already entered just being a Maven?


 You're automatically entered as a Maven and it's random.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're automatically entered as a Maven and it's random.


Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

YW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that sounds so exciting! So how do they go about picking the winner? Do you have to enter something, or are you already entered just being a Maven?


 You are entered if you purchase the May box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

I definitely would love rubber finish, holos or duo chrome, but they just did holo in feb


----------



## tasertag (Apr 9, 2013)

Ru



> I definitely would love rubber finish, holos or duo chrome, but they just did holo in febÂ


 Rubber finish would be awesome. I'm a little sick of cremes and shimmers so I'm hoping for something new.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ru
> 
> Rubber finish would be awesome. I'm a little sick of cremes and shimmers so I'm hoping for something new.


 Yup same here


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm hoping it will be a good collection. if not, i've got my eye on several zoya shades and there will probably be an earth day sale.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely would love rubber finish, holos or duo chrome, but they just did holo in feb


 I would love that too, one can only hope.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm probably going to be skipping this month since I'm going to try to get the Mystery box


----------



## ledfordica (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm so excited, I hope it's a good box. I skipped last month and I feel like I'm crawling through a desert of no nail polish.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 11, 2013)

> I'm so excited, I hope it's a good box. I skipped last month and I feel like I'm crawling through a desert of no nail polish.


 Lol I know that feeling!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just ordered the Mystery Box. I'll more than likely skip May's box since I got the Mystery Box. I'm sooo excited.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 11, 2013)

> Just ordered the Mystery Box. I'll more than likely skip May's box since I got the Mystery Box. I'm sooo excited.


 Lets us know what you get! I'm excited for you!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Apr 11, 2013)

Yea, think I'll skip too and order the sea salt mystery box. Looks intriguing.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lets us know what you get! I'm excited for you!


 Will do. I'm a Mystery Box virgin, so can't help but be excited.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 11, 2013)

> Will do. I'm a Mystery Box virgin, so can't help but be excited.


 I've never gotten one either so I'll have to vicariously live through you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 11, 2013)

I am weak.. I ordered one. *grin*


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 11, 2013)

Are the mystery box items usually available at some point down the road or are they limited to the mystery box? I just did some major shopping last night, and now I'm thinking about skipping the mystery box, but I'll probably get it if its limited to just the mystery box since I love textured polished!


----------



## casby (Apr 11, 2013)

I ordered one as well. (Mainly to finish off my Valentine's Day gift card). I wish the price was still 19.99.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm passing but can't wait to see swatches!


----------



## casby (Apr 11, 2013)

The Mystery boxes are generally polishes that Julep has an excess of/products they have extras of  plus whatever the guaranteed item is. That's why people with large Julep collections might wind up with dupes. I think the Sea Salt Finish will be for sale individually, because, from a marketing standpoint, it wouldn't make sense to not also sell them individually. I don't know when they would be for sale though.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

I personally expect the Sea Salt polish to be offered as an add on for the maven box in a month or so.


----------



## casby (Apr 11, 2013)

Was Evangeline ever offered as an addon? (That was the mystery orangeish holo from Valentine's). It seems like the add ons (recently) have only been the current month's collections (plus random themed colors like greens for March, a white for the January neon month). If something is crazy popular, it tends not to be in the addons as a single color.  (Maybe Evangeline is a bad example being too recent. Was the black mystery glitter from New Year's mystery box ever an addon?)  To be fair, I think the new finish will be sold somewhere eventually.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't think a color of the finish we've seen yet will be an add on but a new color. Also, has anyone used the Rock Candy from last month's box? Extremely horrible design or perhaps formula... the brush doesn't spread so the polish keeps chunking up and running.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 11, 2013)

> I don't think a color of the finish we've seen yet will be an add on but a new color. Also, has anyone used the Rock Candy from last month's box? Extremely horrible design or perhaps formula... the brush doesn't spread so the polish keeps chunking up and running.


 Oh man the rock candy is horrid!! It bubbles to. I took it off right after it was dry. Couldn't stand it.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

> Oh man the rock candy is horrid!! It bubbles to. I took it off right after it was dry. Couldn't stand it.


 I haven't noticed bubbling with mine, yet.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

> Oh man the rock candy is horrid!! It bubbles to. I took it off right after it was dry. Couldn't stand it.


 Boo, that makes me sad. I was really waiting to snag one, but probably won't now.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think a color of the finish we've seen yet will be an add on but a new color.
> 
> Also, has anyone used the Rock Candy from last month's box? Extremely horrible design or perhaps formula... the brush doesn't spread so the polish keeps chunking up and running.


 I put Rock Candy over another purple like they suggested and it looked fine. I'm not sure if it made much of a difference though. I'll probably use it for a jelly sandwich soon so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was Evangeline ever offered as an addon? (That was the mystery orangeish holo from Valentine's). It seems like the add ons (recently) have only been the current month's collections (plus random themed colors like greens for March, a white for the January neon month). If something is crazy popular, it tends not to be in the addons as a single color.  (Maybe Evangeline is a bad example being too recent. Was the black mystery glitter from New Year's mystery box ever an addon?)  To be fair, I think the new finish will be sold somewhere eventually.


 The mystery color from the new years box &amp; Evangeline have not been sold outside of the mystery box. I was wondering if the sea salt finishes would be available in an upcoming maven box.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been burned by all three Mystery Boxes I ordered, so I'm skipping.  Here's to hoping for a fantastic May box!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put Rock Candy over another purple like they suggested and it looked fine. I'm not sure if it made much of a difference though. I'll probably use it for a jelly sandwich soon so we'll see how that goes.


 I put 3 coats of Candy over Square Hue's lilac and it was a noticeable difference in color. It's inconsistent in application, but I think that's due to the brush, not the polish. I also noticed that it takes a while to dry, longer than normal. Once you get past that, I think it'll make a good sandwiching polish. I've been thinking of seeing how it'll layer with a flakie or holo.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

With mystery colors, sometimes they release them a while after. But see I don't agree with this, the point of the sub is for us to get the recent colors, and they make them available either on Sephora first like w Rock Candy or put them in mystery boxes...and some colors from mystery boxes have been prettier than recent monthly boxes colors...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

> With mystery colors, sometimes they release them a while after. But see I don't agree with this, the point of the sub is for us to get the recent colors, and they make them available either on Sephora first like w Rock Candy or put them in mystery boxes...and some colors from mystery boxes have been prettier than recent monthly boxes colors...


 Exactly! It is like a slap in the face to the mavens. Either toss out more money for the extra polishes or wait months (if ever) for them to be released in a box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

> With mystery colors, sometimes they release them a while after. But see I don't agree with this, the point of the sub is for us to get the recent colors, and they make them available either on Sephora first like w Rock Candy or put them in mystery boxes...and some colors from mystery boxes have been prettier than recent monthly boxes colors...


 Agree! I thought the whole point of being a Maven was to be able to get our hands on new products first. I also don't think I'll be getting any mystery boxes again, with the price increase.


----------



## casby (Apr 11, 2013)

Honestly, I think Julep is caught in a bind -- mystery boxes got the reputation as "full of dupes" or colors that Julep had overproduced. In order to encourage people to purchase Mystery boxes, it seems like they have to promise something new. I wish Julep would do fewer mystery boxes and put more work into the curated sets (which were stocked back in October 2012 and have been slowly going out of stock). This "new mystery box" every month thing is getting old. I wonder sometimes what the ratio is of people cashing in Jules for monthly boxes and people paying cash. Julep, as a business wants money and I think a cash sale is preferred to a Jules funded one which is why so many mystery boxes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! It is like a slap in the face to the mavens. Either toss out more money for the extra polishes or wait months (if ever) for them to be released in a box.





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agree! I thought the whole point of being a Maven was to be able to get our hands on new products first. I also don't think I'll be getting any mystery boxes again, with the price increase.


 Yup yup exactly girls! Were the emerald polishes in previous boxes? those are new too, right?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

> Yup yup exactly girls! Were the emerald polishes in previous boxes? those are new too, right?


 Yes.. I'm sure they're new and featured because of Pantone's color of the year dealybob


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes.. I'm sure they're new and featured because of Pantone's color of the year dealybob


 I thought so


----------



## ling168 (Apr 12, 2013)

I can't help myself. The mystery box is just too tempting.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2013)

While this box looks tempting, their matte polishes are the worst nail polishes I have ever experienced. They chip in LITERALLY 3 hours. With a bottom coat, in addition to a regular top coat AND a Matte top coat...they lasted ALMOST 24 hours. lol

No thanks


----------



## hiheather (Apr 12, 2013)

It could be me but I think Julep polish in general is just horrible with chipping. Actually the more I think about it I don't even know why I keep getting Julep. I rarely reach for their polish out of my collection, and I think their colors are rather bland and behind the times. I blame the packaging. Those darn bottles are the best polish bottles I've seen and I just want to keep hoarding.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It could be me but I think Julep polish in general is just horrible with chipping.
> 
> Actually the more I think about it I don't even know why I keep getting Julep. I rarely reach for their polish out of my collection, and I think their colors are rather bland and behind the times. I blame the packaging. Those darn bottles are the best polish bottles I've seen and I just want to keep hoarding.


 THIS! lol same here, on everything you said.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It could be me but I think Julep polish in general is just horrible with chipping.
> 
> Actually the more I think about it I don't even know why I keep getting Julep. I rarely reach for their polish out of my collection, and I think their colors are rather bland and behind the times. I blame the packaging. Those darn bottles are the best polish bottles I've seen and I just want to keep hoarding.


 Agreed! I used Whitney, I believe, and it literally peeled on some nails. Collecting these is rather addicting and it does say if you do not want a mattified finish you can use their top coat... and I am assuming a normal top coat would do. This may be one of the last mystery boxes I pick up. Idk though lol


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 12, 2013)

i would be going for the sea salt instead of the may box but i definitely don't want any dupes and there is absoultely NO info on the box. we're not being told the polish minimum for the second time now and there's no info on the theme of the boxes. at least with easter, valentine's day, etc, it's pretty easy to imagine the theme of the box and all of them fit imo. i do like the idea of neutrals and earthy blues if that's what this box will be, but i can't know nothing and buy it, especially with the price increase.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It could be me but I think Julep polish in general is just horrible with chipping.
> 
> Actually the more I think about it I don't even know why I keep getting Julep. I rarely reach for their polish out of my collection, and I think their colors are rather bland and behind the times. I blame the packaging. Those darn bottles are the best polish bottles I've seen and I just want to keep hoarding.


 I feel the same way...I've only been a Maven since January, but I'm just not really impressed. I think it may be time to cancel.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just got shipping confirmation for my Mystery Box. This will be my May box, so I am soooo excited.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It could be me but I think Julep polish in general is just horrible with chipping.
> 
> Actually the more I think about it I don't even know why I keep getting Julep. I rarely reach for their polish out of my collection, and I think their colors are rather bland and behind the times. I blame the packaging. Those darn bottles are the best polish bottles I've seen and I just want to keep hoarding.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got shipping confirmation for my Mystery Box. This will be my May box, so I am soooo excited.


 
Me to. I just got shipping info also. I have a good feeling about the box *crosses fingers*!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 12, 2013)

The only reason I keep julep around is because I have jules to spend. And I have enough that if I were to buy another monthly box i'd get the next box for free. But i've skipped for the lat 5 months!! Nothing is appealing...


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 12, 2013)

I just got my mystery box shipment confirmation - yay!! I'm hoping for all the sea salt colors- I'm greedy!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 12, 2013)

i said i wasn't going to buy any polish until the julep may collection release/zoya earth day sale. that was five bottles ago. yikes! i got julep's delaunay, essie's fifth avenue, china glaze's textured bump and grind, of coarse!, and in the rough. i loveeeee this texture so much; it's a matte sandy finish.i like it better than any of the collections i've seen recently with similar textures.

some images: china glaze's (l-r) texture: bump and grind, in the rough, itty bitty &amp; gritty, of coarse!, toe-tally textured, and unrefined





essie's fifth avenue (from lifeinmagazines.blogspot.com):





julep's delaunay:





fifth ave and delaunay are different in person. delaunay seems a little cooler and tad darker while fifth ave is a bit more orange and brighter.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if Zoya is def doing the Earth day sale this year?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It could be me but I think Julep polish in general is just horrible with chipping.
> 
> Actually the more I think about it I don't even know why I keep getting Julep. I rarely reach for their polish out of my collection, and I think their colors are rather bland and behind the times. I blame the packaging. Those darn bottles are the best polish bottles I've seen and I just want to keep hoarding.


 I feel ya. If every Julep polish had the amazing/perfect/YEEHAW formulation of Jessica (sky blue creme), I'd stop pressing the skip button!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 13, 2013)

I decided against the mystery box. Groupon is running a deal on the Jessie's girl gumdrop polishes, and that decided for me!


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided against the mystery box. Groupon is running a deal on the Jessie's girl gumdrop polishes, and that decided for me!


Oh thank you enabler! I grabbed a gum drop set.


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 13, 2013)

I just purchased the mystery box. I got my first box (the intro box) a couple weeks ago, and figured it would be a good idea to get the mystery box now when I only have 3 Julep polishes, since odds aren't I won't get doubles of anything (knock on wood) whereas later, when I've collected a bunch I am liable to end up with doubles. At least that's how I justified it to myself. Will probably end up skipping the box this month to make up for it, unless I am really wowed by the selection!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided against the mystery box. Groupon is running a deal on the Jessie's girl gumdrop polishes, and that decided for me!


 So tempting!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 13, 2013)

Really love the idea of the sea salt polishes...but I really only like the black of the ones shown. I think I'll skip &amp; hope they turn up in the store or as an add-on sooner or later!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided against the mystery box. Groupon is running a deal on the Jessie's girl gumdrop polishes, and that decided for me!


 Thank you for this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just ordered the set.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 15, 2013)

I know this sounds weird, but the best way I've found to make Julep polishes last with little chipping is to skip my base coat.  I  usually use CND Sticky Base Coat, but when I do that with Julep, it just comes off in sheets.  The worst was with the glitter polishes.  I have a purple one that came off 50% of my nails within six hours and all I did was sit in a class, have lunch and go to the grocery store.  I think the Julep colors are gorgeous, but working with them is a struggle sometimes.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 15, 2013)

> I know this sounds weird, but the best way I've found to make Julep polishes last with little chipping is to skip my base coat.Â  IÂ  usually use CND Sticky Base Coat, but when I do that with Julep, it just comes off in sheets.Â  The worst was with the glitter polishes.Â  I have a purple one that came off 50% of my nails within six hours and all I did was sit in a class, have lunch and go to the grocery store.Â  I think the Julep colors are gorgeous, but working with them is a struggle sometimes. Â


 I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 15, 2013)

I still use a top coat.  I'm currently using Sally Hansen Insta-Dry and I like it.  I still only get 4-5 days out of a manicure, but it's better than 2-3 days.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still use a top coat.  I'm currently using Sally Hansen Insta-Dry and I like it.  I still only get 4-5 days out of a manicure, but it's better than 2-3 days.


 I use the same top coat and I love it.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'd like a rubber finish; even a top coat would be cool. i also want them to have more light to medium purple shades.


 I'm a huge fan of purple polishes, so would love to see this!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope they have more sea salt finishes.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 17, 2013)

So may's box theme for Julep is the 1920's.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So may's box theme for Julep is the 1920's.


 Neat! Where did you find out?


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sam Clysdale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So may's box theme for Julep is the 1920's.


OOOO Great Gatsby!!!! I hope they send ticket vouchers!

EDA:  I say that because the new version comes out May 10th.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

I originally posted this is April's Julep Forum and am reposting it here.... Here are some photos of the Sea Salt Mystery Box 

If you don't want to read this RANT please just skip to the photos.

So disappointed. Two of these are from 2012.... one from Feb 2012's mystery box I believe and 1 from Fall 2012. I understand that they're going to try and get rid of their old polishes and IT IS a mystery box, but that doesn't mean send me one or two new things and old polish that you're trying to rid yourself of for the remaining. Maybe at least put in older Summer or Spring colors - meaning please correspond to the appropriate season. I wanted to note I already received 'Lauren' in my Spring Mystery Box and I am not completely unhappy that it is in my Sea Salt Mystery box because at least it's a Summery color, but the other two are from Fall/Winter...*sigh*.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they have more sea salt finishes.


 I would so love it if they did that for this month's box XD I could get it with points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I originally posted this is April's Julep Forum and am reposting it here.... Here are some photos of the Sea Salt Mystery Box
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 17, 2013)

The hint a clue on their facebook that May nail polish box was only a pin up away.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 17, 2013)

> The hint a clue on their facebook that May nail polish box was only a pin up away.


 Pin-up makes me think more 1940's-1950's vs 1920's.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pin-up makes me think more 1940's-1950's vs 1920's.


 That would be cool


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 17, 2013)

> That would be cool


 Certainly would make it hard for me to skip!


----------



## sldb (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the idea is that the "pin up" hint refers to a Pinterest Board that Julep started: "1920s Glam."


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice box, the colors look lovel


 
Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Certainly would make it hard for me to skip!







 

3 more days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 17, 2013)

> I think the idea is that the "pin up" hint refers to a Pinterest Board that Julep started: "1920s Glam."


 Ah-ha, found it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 17, 2013)

Got my sea salt mystery box.

I got Jill (sea salt),Claudette, Sarah, Viola, and the Rock Star hand cream. I have been wanting the cream so I am happy with that and the sand texture. Claudette and Viola are bleh colors for me and Sarah is a dupe. I think I have learned my lesson. (again) No more mystery boxes for me...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 17, 2013)

Fab.com has a sale on Julep polishes and sets. I just thought you ladies might be interested.

http://fab.com/azyx36


----------



## RaeDobbins (Apr 17, 2013)

Got this email today, and took advantage of the offer. 1920's it is:


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got this email today, and took advantage of the offer. 1920's it is:
> 
> ...


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 17, 2013)

> They are not really clear if the polish is free or if it's an add on that you need to add the code to get.


 Yeah, I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the polish is an add on, but not free. Either way, that color is pretty. I have to stay away from this thread now since I'm forced to skip the month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got this email today, and took advantage of the offer. 1920's it is:
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *I think the polish is an add on, but not free.*
> 
> Either way, that color is pretty. I have to stay away from this thread now since I'm forced to skip the month.


 I think so too


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I originally posted this is April's Julep Forum and am reposting it here.... Here are some photos of the Sea Salt Mystery Box
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my sea salt mystery box.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are not really clear if the polish is free or if it's an add on that you need to add the code to get.






  Is it me or does that green look like the same green in the April boxes but frosted.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Apr 17, 2013)

The color is an add on for May, the code was for a free starter box. Sorry if that wasn't clear. I thought it was a nice color, but not sure if its a wow color. Either way, I got a free starter box, so yay! I'll be interested to see what other colors they have in this collection.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 17, 2013)

> The color is an add on for May, the code was for a free starter box. Sorry if that wasn't clear. I thought it was a nice color, but not sure if its a wow color. Either way, I got a free starter box, so yay! I'll be interested to see what other colors they have in this collection.


 YAY!! You're joining the madness!


----------



## RaeDobbins (Apr 17, 2013)

I am! I've been lurking on the polish boards for a little bit, and decided to take the plunge when I got enticed by my favorite four letter word this morning. Lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 17, 2013)

Ooooo, a VINTAGE style box! and 1920's at that, ....oh I'm all over this! ::GIDDY::


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The color is an add on for May, the code was for a free starter box. Sorry if that wasn't clear. I thought it was a nice color, but not sure if its a wow color. Either way, I got a free starter box, so yay! I'll be interested to see what other colors they have in this collection.


 Don't apologize  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not your fault, it's theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooo, a VINTAGE style box! and 1920's at that, ....oh I'm all over this! ::GIDDY::


 Somehow I knew you would like it when I saw the theme lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got this May spoiler in my email:


----------



## gemstone (Apr 18, 2013)

video that came with the spoiler email:

edit: for some reason the video isn't working, but shows up in the preview?

the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_FfNPCDscw&amp;feature=youtu.be

I'm so psyched on all of the things they mentioned!


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 18, 2013)

Surprisingly I love the items in the spoiler. I'm excited!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 18, 2013)

I am obsessed with the packaging of the items in the video!! So vintage and pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

I want both sets!


----------



## zorabell (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want both sets!


 I love both sets but I noticed that the matte red is included in both sets so even if I get both sets I would have 2 matte reds.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want both sets!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love both sets but I noticed that the matte red is included in both sets so even if I get both sets I would have 2 matte reds.


 I know that's the only problem. I was thinking about skipping this month but Julep is like crack lol


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 18, 2013)

oh no! based on etta and the lipstick trio, i'm definitely not skipping this month.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got this May spoiler in my email:
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 18, 2013)

Ah. The more that is revealed the less I want this box. The only lip color I'd want is the bubblegum pink. My lips do not pair well with red.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

I really liked the Paris set, but I am a lip junkie and don't need anymore.... I wonder what their May polishes will look like or if they'll have most profiles with 1 lipstick and 2 nail polishes... I'd definitely like that


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah. The more that is revealed the less I want this box. The only lip color I'd want is the bubblegum pink. My lips do not pair well with red.


 I'm not a big fan of red lipstick either, as it just doesn't look good on me. Will be curious to see the May boxes, but will probably skip as I just bought Julep polish on Fab.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am obsessed with the packaging of the items in the video!! So vintage and pretty!


 lmao IKR?! Love it too


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

I noticed something that might be a bit stupid, but the lip stuff is on their : All About Nails tag on the blog and that makes no sense to me -.-'


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)

So are these lipsticks going to be spread out in the boxes along with nail polish? Or just in the American Beauty (or whatever it's called now) box?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2013)

mini-rant on the topic of Gatsby, obviously the inspiration for the month.

uhmmm, Leonardo Dicaprio. really? really?

dude is like 10 years too old to be playing Gatsby, it sort of ruins the whole "young, rich and reckless" bit, and is as far from Jewish as you can be on the caucasian spectrum.

grrumph.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mini-rant on the topic of Gatsby, obviously the inspiration for the month.
> 
> ...


Robert Redford was the same age as DiCaprio when they made the 1970's version.. I think they were probably using the older version of the movie as more of an inspiriation than the actual novel.  I personally have a love affair with Leo and think he'll be great.  And 38 is the new 28 (right?)..


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mini-rant on the topic of Gatsby, obviously the inspiration for the month.
> 
> ...


 Doesn't bother me at all probably because I love him and would still have a poster of him on my bedroom wall if I wasn't a few years shy of 30 and didn't share my room with my boyfriend. But I did find this photo which made me chuckle and seemed appropriate for this thread:


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Doesn't bother me at all probably because I love him and would still have a poster of him on my bedroom wall if I wasn't a few years shy of 30 and
> 
> didn't share it with my boyfriend. But I did find this photo which made me chuckle and seemed appropriate for this thread:


So rad


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can you try and repost this? i can't see the image or open it in a new tab...


 Yeah sorry you couldn't see it.






Let me know if It works.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Doesn't bother me at all probably because I love him and would still have a poster of him on my bedroom wall if I wasn't a few years shy of 30 and didn't share my room with my boyfriend. But I did find this photo which made me chuckle and seemed appropriate for this thread:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 18, 2013)

Aww... don't hate on Leo. Have this wonderful list to convince you why you shouldn't!

http://hellowonderwhatsyourname.tumblr.com/post/47981664544/14-reasons-people-should-stop-hating-leonardo-dicaprio

also, in other news, tumblr is terrible and lets people have the worst layouts ever.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

> Aww... don't hate on Leo. Have this wonderful list to convince you why you shouldn't! http://hellowonderwhatsyourname.tumblr.com/post/47981664544/14-reasons-people-should-stop-hating-leonardo-dicaprio also, in other news, tumblr is terrible and lets people have the worst layouts ever.Â


 Whaaa...? Lol, weirdo, but I see some points lol. I've always liked Leo, from his early roles on.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Doesn't bother me at all probably because I love him and would still have a poster of him on my bedroom wall if I wasn't a few years shy of 30 and didn't share my room with my boyfriend. But I did find this photo which made me chuckle and seemed appropriate for this thread:


 lmao I had a minor crush on him when I was a kid, but then he just looked a bit too mmm girly for me, not saying is wrong, just saying, not attracted to that, now that he's older: Hello *wink**wink*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww... don't hate on Leo. Have this wonderful list to convince you why you shouldn't!
> 
> ...


 Awesome! And yes to the layout thing :S


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 18, 2013)

Leo can come my way any day!!!


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 18, 2013)

sidenote: i really do not like the swatch me stickers. i wish they would not put them on the bottles!!! i have to work super hard to get them off.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2013)

> lmao I had a minor crush on him when I was a kid, but then he just looked a bit too mmm girly for me, not saying is wrong, just saying, not attracted to that, now that he's older: Hello *wink**wink*


 You and I think alike. Older Leo is WAY better.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sidenote: i really do not like the swatch me stickers. i wish they would not put them on the bottles!!! i have to work super hard to get them off.


 see I don't like them either, reason: all my bottles look different now -.-'


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 18, 2013)

I really like the packaging on the lipsticks.  I hope the red one is in the Bombshell box this month because that's the box I usually get.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 18, 2013)

Got my mystery box. I got the black Sea salt and it honestly just looks like black polish with silver glitter. The finish isn't interesting at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2013)

> Got my mystery box. I got the black Sea salt and it honestly just looks like black polish with silver glitter. The finish isn't interesting at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's really disappointing. I wonder what the other colors look like.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh I like Leo, it's just weird, plus Gatsby (Gatz) is Jewish, I don't think he could look any less Jewish. Daisy just looks so young, they were supposed to have all been about the same age. No freakin way you can convince me Carey Mulligan and Leo are remotely close in age. But I've also been watching a ton of Hitchcock recently, where the age differences are kind of obnoxious.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Apr 18, 2013)

Leo has aged very well. Looks much better now that he's older.


----------



## casby (Apr 18, 2013)

tasertag, the brown sea salt polish (Jill) is a solid color and darker than it appears in the bottle (closer to the image in the mystery box promo) --the color is sort of Sally Hanson CommanderInChic-ish (dark grey with 2 coats, slightly lighter with 1 coat) . The finish is interesting -- it's holding up on my nails better than the Suede finishes (from November 2012) but it's not what I would classify as a fast dry. The texture is sort of stone like (concrete-esque)

I like it but this was the color I most wanted out of the 3. This definately doesn't have any silver sparkle though, it's a solid color.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> tasertag, the brown sea salt polish (Jill) is a solid color and darker than it appears in the bottle (closer to the image in the mystery box promo) --the color is sort of Sally Hanson CommanderInChic-ish (dark grey with 2 coats, slightly lighter with 1 coat) . The finish is interesting -- it's holding up on my nails better than the Suede finishes (from November 2012) but it's not what I would classify as a fast dry. The texture is sort of stone like (concrete-esque)
> 
> I like it but this was the color I most wanted out of the 3. This definately doesn't have any silver sparkle though, it's a solid color.


 

The brown sounds like it would look odd with silver sparkle. If I can get it as an add on, I might get the brown or pink. But I'm thinking that I would rather get some from the OPI Bond Girl liquid sand set that's coming out soon or some of the Zoya Pixie Dust polishes.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenmonique1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Leo has aged very well. Looks much better now that he's older.


 
I agree and feel the same way about George Clooney---- like fine wine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> tasertag, the brown sea salt polish (Jill) is a solid color and darker than it appears in the bottle (closer to the image in the mystery box promo) --the color is sort of Sally Hanson CommanderInChic-ish (dark grey with 2 coats, slightly lighter with 1 coat) . The finish is interesting -- it's holding up on my nails better than the Suede finishes (from November 2012) but it's not what I would classify as a fast dry. The texture is sort of stone like (concrete-esque)
> 
> I like it but this was the color I most wanted out of the 3. This definately doesn't have any silver sparkle though, it's a solid color.


 Could you post a photo. I've only seen a photo of Sadie and am curious what Jill looks like on... only if it isn't too much trouble though.


----------



## casby (Apr 19, 2013)

the index finger is 2 thin coats of Julep Jill (no top coat)

the other fingers are Confetti Moonstruck (with SV on top which darkens it) (there are other swatches of Moonstruck online)

it's a solid color (I don't know about Julep describing this as a smoked beige though). it's a matte finish and I haven't tried a top coat over it b/c I like the texture

facebook has swatches of the pink which texture wise seem the same as what I can see in person. my camera can't seem to get the texture correct (sorry)


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, I was hoping that this month's colors would be unappealing, so I could skip and feel no regret.

Then I got the spoiler email and I thought, "Looks pretty, but I have like three tubes of red lipstick." So, I was still hoping for an easy skip.

Then I watched the video, and that red is so gorgeous. I really hope they can tell us the ingredients and I hope they are not fragranced! I am so scared of having another incident.
No clue yet as to the new colors? I don't like suspense.


----------



## casby (Apr 19, 2013)

the ingredients are on Julep's website if you go to the product link (View  details and then scroll down) it also tells you the finishes of each ( whether matte or not


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

I hate to say it, I've never liked Leo...he always looks so young and with too soft features. I like the more manly rugged fellas...like Gerard Butler, Tom Hardy, Jeffrey Dean Morgan, etc.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that. That's a nice color!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to say it, I've never liked Leo...he always looks so young and with too soft features. I like the more manly rugged fellas...like Gerard Butler, Tom Hardy, Jeffrey Dean Morgan, etc.


 Gurrrlll you realise Tom Hardy was one of the prettiest boys in his young-man days, right lol? http://fuckyeahtomhardy.tumblr.com/post/46473060616


----------



## ling168 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gurrrlll you realise Tom Hardy was one of the prettiest boys in his young-man days, right lol? http://fuckyeahtomhardy.tumblr.com/post/46473060616


 he's still pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Gurrrlll you realise Tom Hardy was one of the prettiest boys in his young-man days, right lol?Â http://fuckyeahtomhardy.tumblr.com/post/46473060616


 O gracious lol...well I fell madly in love with him from Inception and This Means War...he's definitely all manly in those! Me-ooow!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

I want to be the future ex Mrs. Tom Hardy lol.. I've been watching him in films for quite some time! Was excited to see him cross over to Hollyweird so I could see him in more movies!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gurrrlll you realise Tom Hardy was one of the prettiest boys in his young-man days, right lol? http://fuckyeahtomhardy.tumblr.com/post/46473060616


 I love him as Bane, like I die, he's so hot...besides that not hot for me XD


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to say it, I've never liked Leo...he always looks so young and with too soft features. I like the more manly rugged fellas...like Gerard Butler, Tom Hardy, Jeffrey Dean Morgan, etc.


 I had an argument with someone who tried to say that Channing Tatum was feminine.. IN WHAT WORLD (Besides hard-core women's weightlifting maybe.. maybe... )


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had an argument with someone who tried to say that Channing Tatum was feminine.. IN WHAT WORLD (Besides hard-core women's weightlifting maybe.. maybe... )


 Maybe because he's so hairless lol.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to say it, I've never liked Leo...he always looks so young and with too soft features. I like the more manly rugged fellas...like Gerard Butler, Tom Hardy, Jeffrey Dean Morgan, etc.


 Mmm Gerard Butler.



Especially the accent he has in P.S I Love You.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 19, 2013)

Just have to put in my "mmm...Leo"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've had a soft spot in my heart for him ever since I watched Titanic in grade school.  Don't get me wrong...I love the rough and tough/scruffy looking guys (my boyfriend is going for a Duck Dynasty beard...how much more scruffy could that be...and I love it), but there's just something about his eyes that...whew...they're gorgeous!  

Back on topic...tomorrow is the day!  I'm kind of excited to see what all they'll have this month.  I'm in love with the spoilers so far.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just have to put in my "mmm...Leo"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've had a soft spot in my heart for him ever since I watched Titanic in grade school.  Don't get me wrong...I love the rough and tough/scruffy looking guys (my boyfriend is going for a Duck Dynasty beard...how much more scruffy could that be...and I love it), but there's just something about his eyes that...whew...they're gorgeous!
> 
> Back on topic...tomorrow is the day!  I'm kind of excited to see what all they'll have this month.  I'm in love with the spoilers so far.


 I cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## ling168 (Apr 19, 2013)

Longest day of our lives! haha ... dramatic, but kind of true


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 19, 2013)

> Longest day of our lives! haha ... dramatic, but kind of trueÂ


 IKR? lol!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 19, 2013)

tomorrrow, tomorrrrow


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want to be the future ex Mrs. Tom Hardy lol.. I've been watching him in films for quite some time! Was excited to see him cross over to Hollyweird so I could see him in more movies!


Did you catch him as Heathcliff?  He was wicked.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> Did you catch him as Heathcliff?Â  He was wicked.


 Yep! Also saw him inn a mini series called The Take..what a psycho he played! I'm fanning myself, just thinking about him lol. I feel like a 13 yo girl, giddy and stupid over him. Lmao!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

Julep options are up!! Aaaaah, dunno, I'll be adding on this month!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Longest day of our lives! haha ... dramatic, but kind of true


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.julep.com/may-maven


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://www.julep.com/may-maven


 Thanks for posting! I think this is the earliest I have seen them.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, I love love Paris


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 19, 2013)

Ohh I want Boho Glam and that lip scrub!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm switching it up.. Bombshell with Paris and Etta! Didn't want to like their lip products, but I'm convinced! The swatches had me squeeing lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

I want both lip sets, the lip scrub and Paris oh no and I was supposed to skip this month.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 19, 2013)

I like what I'm seeing.  I'll probably stick with my Boho Glam this month.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll stick with my classic with a twist.  Upgrading and getting that much liptstick would just.. last me forever.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 19, 2013)

Booo... it's not showing up in my account yet.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 19, 2013)

I dunno....nothing is blowing me away and I thought the addition of lip sticks would make it tough!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> Booo... it's not showing up in my account yet. Â


 The picks don't start until tomorrow. This is our preview.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

3 lipsticks and a 2 polishes?! OMG


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

They've got Etta, Zelda and Millie as an upgrade for $14.99. It's going to be the Modern Perspective set.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 19, 2013)

NOOOO!!!!

Why is this month so beautiful!

I have to skip, I have a bunch of polish and have not painted my nails in sooooo long!

Modern beauty is so tempting!!!!!

And that modern perspective add on!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want the whole collection!!!!!

Must skip!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> NOOOO!!!! Why is this month so beautiful! I have to skip, I have a bunch of polish and have not painted my nails in sooooo long! Modern beauty is so tempting!!!!! And that modern perspective add on!!!!!!!!!!!! I want the whole collection!!!!! Must skip! :eusa_wall: :help:


 Can't help, too busy fighting off the need myself lol.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 19, 2013)

I already have so many similar colors. Julep has not drawn me in this month. Just as well, my poor pup got attacked and paying all that has done me in with money so I wouldn't even be able to get it this month even if I loved it. I'm kind of glad I don't like the direction Julep is going in with the makeup. I see many skips coming up for me.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 19, 2013)

Ooo...I think I'm going with Modern Beauty and the Modern Perspective add-on.  I think...haha.  I always pick a box out and then talk myself out of it a few days later.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't help, too busy fighting off the need myself lol.


 lol! Maybe seeing everything this early will make is not want it so much by the time we have to make a choice.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I already have so many similar colors. Julep has not drawn me in this month. Just as well, my poor pup got attacked and paying all that has done me in with money so I wouldn't even be able to get it this month even if I loved it.
> 
> I'm kind of glad I don't like the direction Julep is going in with the makeup. I see many skips coming up for me.


 sorry to hear about your pup, hope he gets better fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm tryiing to decide between Boho Glam and Bombshell, I like the polish from Boho Glam, but I like the lippies from Bombshell :S


----------



## brandarae (Apr 19, 2013)

I was going to skip but I don't think I can! I love the Boho Glam this month. And Etta? Wow!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 19, 2013)

> sorry to hear about your pup, hope he gets better fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not jumping for joy this month. I don't use lipsticks so it doesn't entice me at all. I have similar colors to the It Girl Collection tho Paris is pretty awesome. I'll probably skip.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your puppy. Hope he gets well soon!!



> I already have so many similar colors. Julep has not drawn me in this month. Just as well, my poor pup got attacked and paying all that has done me in with money so I wouldn't even be able to get it this month even if I loved it. I'm kind of glad I don't like the direction Julep is going in with the makeup. I see many skips coming up for me.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 19, 2013)

im debating what to do LOL. i think after i go through the selection windows tomorrow ill decide.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't help, too busy fighting off the need myself lol.


 Me too!


----------



## ling168 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://www.julep.com/may-maven


 
ooo thank you! I cant decide between It girl and Boho Glam &gt;_&lt;


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I already have so many similar colors. Julep has not drawn me in this month. Just as well, my poor pup got attacked and paying all that has done me in with money so I wouldn't even be able to get it this month even if I loved it.
> 
> I'm kind of glad I don't like the direction Julep is going in with the makeup. I see many skips coming up for me.


 Sorry to hear that, hope your pup is feeling better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm tryiing to decide between Boho Glam and Bombshell, I like the polish from Boho Glam, but I like the lippies from Bombshell :S


 They're making it so hard for me this month.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

Aww. Hope your pup gets better!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 19, 2013)

I WANT EVERYTHING

There are a few colours i don't want/need but they're packaged togheter with things I DESPERATELY NEED (???) IN MY LIFE. (To the extent that anyone ever *needs* nail polish... when they already have like 150 bottles lol)

I'm really into this 1950's glam theme... i hope the mystery store follows suit in theme ^__^


----------



## gemstone (Apr 19, 2013)

I this month I am going to switch to modern beauty and add on paris.  I LOVE all these colors this month, but because of that I own dupes for a lot of them.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow! I love these! I'm actually perfectly fit to my profile of Boho Glam, those colors just speak to me lol...as a matter of fact I think it's awesome that I just so happen to have recently seen a production of Thoroughly Modern Millie, and what do you know! Millie just happens to be one of the polishes! Small world lol...definitely adding Etta! So can we do the add-ons tomorrow? I'm assuming...since it wont let me currently.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 19, 2013)

Has anyone used this Julep Mascara before? I'm assuming its the same one offered in a previous box(that I skipped) unless I'm confusing my subscription boxes again!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 19, 2013)

Heather - hope your pup gets better quick! Not sure about this month. I'm weird about lip products and wish they were just putting ONE color in each set. If I don't like the texture, I'll have three! The one item I really want is the lip scrub, but I don't need mascara. Did anyone notice if it's in with any add-on?


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I already have so many similar colors. Julep has not drawn me in this month. Just as well, my poor pup got attacked and paying all that has done me in with money so I wouldn't even be able to get it this month even if I loved it.
> 
> I'm kind of glad I don't like the direction Julep is going in with the makeup. I see many skips coming up for me.


Oh no. I hope you pup is OK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iamthatis (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I this month I am going to switch to modern beauty and add on paris.  I LOVE all these colors this month, but because of that I own dupes for a lot of them.


 Ditto!  I also love love love their mascara; I have the brown, and it's my go-to.  Looking forward to trying the black!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2013)

Gah. The Jazz Age. I played jazz saxophone for about fifteen years. And many colors I love. I may have to upgrade and add Etta. I think the last box I got was the suedes, so it was just a matter of time until OMG MUST HAVE THEM ALL happened. Leo: Bore a strong resemblance to my kid brother (they're the same age) until they hit 30. There is no possible way I can ever find him attractive because I will always see him and think of the bro.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks everyone!


 

I hope so too. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Heather - hope your pup gets better quick!
> 
> Not sure about this month. I'm weird about lip products and wish they were just putting ONE color in each set. If I don't like the texture, I'll have three! The one item I really want is the lip scrub, but I don't need mascara. Did anyone notice if it's in with any add-on?


 
I feel the same way... I've been really picky about the ingredients in my products lately and I noticed there's phenoxyenthanol in them. I know that doesn't bother some, but I don't know if I will use them for that reason.... I still like the colors of the profiles that are offered though.


----------



## Yeti (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a bad feeling I am going to throw my money at the entire collection...  I am absolutely crazy about lipstick and I can't wait to try these out!  For some reason I am loving a lot of the polish colors as well.  If I am able to come to my senses I will likely go with Bombshell and throw in Alice as an extra.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

I just realized, with some sleuthing from others, Zoya Meg and Rainbow Honey Lucky Bot are very similar to Etta.. which I own both! This is exactly why I just ordered swatch sticks!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 19, 2013)

It's going to be Boho Glam for me this month. I just love the New York lip trio!


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh I don't know which set I want. I think it narrowed it down to Boho Glam or Bombshell with Paris add on. Or maybe modern beauty with Paris. I guess I better decide by tomorrow morning.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 19, 2013)

Haha so funny for you to say that! My little bro looks so much like Joseph Gordon-Levitt that I actually cringe at sexy pictures of the actor lol. Funny they were co-stars in Inception.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Leo: Bore a strong resemblance to my kid brother (they're the same age) until they hit 30. There is no possible way I can ever find him attractive because I will always see him and think of the bro.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 19, 2013)

I LOVE Paris, Coco, and Zelda. I hate Clare (on my skin tone.) I'm trying to resist.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 20, 2013)

Heather- wishing your puppy a speedy recovery!!! I think I'm a skip- the colors are similar to ones I already own by julep &amp; I have so many great lipsticks/ glosses from other boxes that I'm on overload- that said I'm loving Paris &amp; the peridot sparkly polish- I forgot its name starts with ET- calling it ET


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Apr 20, 2013)

I am buying the upgrade and splitting it with one of my friends.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I already have so many similar colors. Julep has not drawn me in this month. Just as well, my poor pup got attacked and paying all that has done me in with money so I wouldn't even be able to get it this month even if I loved it.
> 
> I'm kind of glad I don't like the direction Julep is going in with the makeup. I see many skips coming up for me.


 i'm so sorry your doggy was hurt. i will pray for his/her recovery! 

this month's collection is gorgeous but i'm just not feeling it at the moment. i love etta but none of the other shades. if it was fall or winter, i would have been all over it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 20, 2013)

So does the picking start at midnight or not until the morning?


----------



## klg534 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So does the picking start at midnight or not until the morning?


 Probably not until at least 3am.... Julep is west coast right?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably not until at least 3am.... Julep is west coast right?


I'm central. So, that'll be around what time...2am right? If it's 10pm over there, then that should be right.


----------



## jac a (Apr 20, 2013)

may box selections are up!

i went with the upgrade with etta as an add-on. i am so head over heels with this month's theme!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 20, 2013)

Switched to Boho Glam this month. The CWaT selections were too much like other colors I have. Added on Paris and the lip scrub. I love that little gold pot - it will look so cute on my dressing table.


----------



## geee (Apr 20, 2013)

I skipped last month and they're mystery box from last week. I think most some of they're polishes this month look like pervious boxes I think Im leaning towards Modern Beauty w/ "Paris" as a add-on.


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm torn between Boho Glam and Bombshell. Hate that a red lipstick comes in every box (except It Girl, but I'm not digging that oxblood colour), girls with big lips like me can't pull off bright red lips. The good thing is I don't have anything like any of the nail polishes in the 2 boxes... Uggh. I told myself I would skip this month, especially after buying 16 nail polish in 1 day.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 20, 2013)

I just joined Julep last month, so this is my first real month as a Maven. Until recently I never painted my nails. Then I discovered all of the subscription boxes - and of course decided I needed to try them all! I loved my first box and am excited about the May box. I chose the Boho glam and added on Etta and the lip scrub.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 20, 2013)

I think bright red looks AWESOME on ladies blessed with big lips.



> I'm torn between Boho Glam and Bombshell. Hate that a red lipstick comes in every box (except It Girl, but I'm not digging that oxblood colour), girls with big lips like me can't pull off bright red lips. The good thing is I don't have anything like any of the nail polishes in the 2 boxes... Uggh. I told myself I would skip this month, especially after buying 16 nail polish in 1 day.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 20, 2013)

Boho Glam was made for me this month, O just couldn't resist! I LOVE Poppy everything and the polish colors are so pretty! Usually each month I wish I could pick and choose from each style to make the perfect box, but this month the Boho Glam box NAILED it. SO excited!!!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. I don't like how they don't have a single lipstick as an add on.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2013)

OH YOU ARE KILLING ME JULEP. I want everything in the american beauty box except the mascara...this is going to be a tough decision. I really want that lip scrub though I don't know why since I just bought one from lush and those are my favorite lip scrubs ever. 

Actually now thinking it through, I'll prob go with one of the boxes with the Paris lipstick collection.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok decision made, going classic with a twist. Lord knows I do not need those polishes or lipsticks but I waaaaaaaaaannt them. Plus I have 2000 jules just waiting to be used. Free box...no complaints. This is the first month in a while I've been really excited about the products so yay julep.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm going to stick with Bombshell this month and add on Etta.  I don't have a metallic pink and it looks beautiful in the pictures.  I thought we would just get one lipstick in the box, so I'm psyched that we actually get three.  It seems like a really good deal.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 20, 2013)

I really want to try the lip scrub, but I didn't want to pay $9.99 for the add-on. (Why is it more expensive to add on than the polishes if they both retail at $14?) So I decided to switch to Modern Beauty, and then add on the two polishes I wanted most (Etta and Alice). Somehow in my mind that seems like a better deal, and now I won't be heartbroken if the mascara doesn't work out, since it's almost like I got it for "free".


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2013)

I checked my bank account and discovered I had more money in there than I had thought, and I counted my desired upgrades and realized they would be way more than $35, so decision made: Upgrade plus Etta over here. It might be a dead ringer for Zoya's Meg, but it looks like it might be a wee bit lighter, and that would be fantastic (and springier and more in line with what I think of as the Jazz Age). Yeah, I'll have two red lipsticks, but I'll put one up got swap. I love red lipstick, but I need to just have *one* in a particular shade (little lipsticks like the Burberry that Glossybox sent out in their first US box would be *perfect* for me). I don't think I have ever used more than a quarter of any lipstick. I just flit from one color to another too often to use one up. (I have a feeling that Zelda might be a dupe of Square Hue champagne toast or that rose-gold Color Club that Birchbox sent out last year. I'm not sure whether I'll keep that one of this turns out to be the case.)


----------



## Krendall (Apr 20, 2013)

I just upgraded to the whole collection and used jules for Etta!! I love this collection!


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 20, 2013)

Having looked up the ingredients of the lipsticks, I think I'll be skipping this month.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 20, 2013)

I really wanted to upgrade, cause the theme is sooo adorable, but I couldn't bring myself to fall in love with all the polish colors! So I'm sticking to Boho Glam with Etta and Zelda add-ons. I really wanted to add the lip scrub, but it's $10! Might as well just upgrade for that price! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I might want to reactive my maven account for this, this is the first time in a while I've been interested in the products and colors.


----------



## ledfordica (Apr 20, 2013)

I want the New York Jazz Trio (Tea for Two is so pretty!) but I don't like the NP in the boxes with it. I'm thinking I might do Modern Beauty with Myrtle and Zelda.

:x


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Apr 20, 2013)

Actually picked the Modern Beauty, since I love the New York lip trio (I'm not digging the pink shades too much in Paris) and the lip scrub's packaging.  And I can always use a fresh tube of mascara!  Added on Coco, since I LOVE oxblood makeup - kind of reminds me of Chanel polish in Vamp.  Since I go to the parlors for pedis (and you get a free bottle of polish), I'll probably pick up Millie and/or Gabrielle if I like them in person.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm torn - I kinda want to try some of the lipsticks, but only like the trio in the Boho Glam box. My problem with that one is the lilac looks like it's a dupe for Zoya's Julie. I'm thinking I'll stick with my It Girl, add on the trio with Etta, Zelda, &amp; Millie. and then Gabrielle. Etta looks similar to Meg but I think it might be a bit lighter as well. As a geek, I have to have a polish named Zelda.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 20, 2013)

This is the first time since January I'm not skipping. Are they no longer posting swatches? I am getting the American Beauty Box to try their lipsticks and scrub, I added Etta and Paris but would like to see a swatch first.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 20, 2013)

^NM I found the swatches.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the first time since January I'm not skipping. Are they no longer posting swatches? I am getting the American Beauty Box to try their lipsticks and scrub, I added Etta and Paris but would like to see a swatch first.


 They seem to have changed where they post swatches.  If you go here and then click on "VIEW ALL SWATCHES" under the Mother's Day blurb under the main picture, swatches pop up over the page in the same window.  It doesn't look like they have them up on the blog this time around.

ETA:  Whoops I got distracted poking around on the blog verifying that they're not there this time around.  Oh, well.  There's the answer in case anyone else was looking for them!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks, I found them after I posted. I was looking on the blog ad the fb page and totally missed that view all swatches button. I think I'm just going to add Paris.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really wanted to upgrade, cause the theme is sooo adorable, but I couldn't bring myself to fall in love with all the polish colors! So I'm sticking to Boho Glam with Etta and Zelda add-ons. I really wanted to add the lip scrub, but it's $10! Might as well just upgrade for that price! lol


 I hadn't even thought of it like that! Now I'm going to have to decide whether to just upgrade or if I really need that lip scrub. Too many decisions!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 20, 2013)

I switched lol...I spoke with my Mom, she has a neighbor who's 17 and she LOVES polishes. They don't have a lot of money, though, so she never can buy any...she just uses her friend's polishes. So, my Mom offered to pay the difference to buy the whole set and take the ones I don't want! Win-win situation


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 20, 2013)

Dang it...I cant find the swatches either.  I found them on my phone but now I cant find them on the full site. 



 I feel like a dumby


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang it...I cant find the swatches either.  I found them on my phone but now I cant find them on the full site.
> 
> ...


 www.julep.com/may-maven

third column on right underneath Mother's Day Box info


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> www.julep.com/may-maven
> 
> third column on right underneath Mother's Day Box info


 Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 20, 2013)

> I switched lol...I spoke with my Mom, she has a neighbor who's 17 and she LOVES polishes. They don't have a lot of money, though, so she never can buy any...she just uses her friend's polishes. So, my Mom offered to pay the difference to buy the whole set and take the ones I don't want! Win-win situation :smilehappyyes:


 That's really sweet, you'll have to get her something special for Mother's Day.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really sweet, you'll have to get her something special for Mother's Day.


Oh yes indeed! I've started putting aside products from past boxes in all my subs that I know she'd love to put together a little gift basket for her! Plus a couple of things I've purchased on the side...love my Momma!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Switched to Boho Glam this month. The CWaT selections were too much like other colors I have. Added on Paris and the lip scrub. I love that little gold pot - it will look so cute on my dressing table.


 Not that I'm going to tell you what you should do, but... if you're getting the BG glam box for $20 and then adding on the Paris lipsticks ($20) and the lipscrub ($10), would it just be better to get the full upgrade? You'll get all of those and even more for the same price... at worst,  you can join the Julep swap group and foist it off to someone else &gt;:


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 20, 2013)

I also really like the packaging of the scrub!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 20, 2013)

My hatred of lipstick made this month's box super easy to choose - It Girl with Etta (I've been flailing over the name since I found out about it).  I wish I could find that bracelet in the Infinite Joy and Infinite Love add-on sets.  While I really want the bracelet, I already own Scarlett, Joy, and Grace.  I hope it shows up in the Secret Store.  I wish they had named one of the nail polishes Ella (after Ella Fitzgerald)...  *sighs*  She was born in 1917, so it wouldn't really work with the 1920s aspect of the theme, but she remains one of the greatest jazz vocalists of all time.  I don't care what the color would be, I'd buy an "Ella" polish in a heartbeat.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Not that I'm going to tell you what you should do, but... if you're getting the BG glam box for $20 and then adding on the Paris lipsticks ($20) and the lipscrub ($10), would it just be better to get the full upgrade? You'll get all of those and even more for the same price... at worst, Â you can join the Julep swap group and foist it off to someone else &gt;:


 Thanks for the suggestion, but i'm getting the Paris polish from the ItGirl box, not the lippies. I thought about doing a full upgrade this month, but I dont like the texture of a lot oflipsticks, so I decided to just get the regular box to try them first.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 20, 2013)

Can someone put an actual link to the swatches or screen cap them, I'm in my iphone and can never get to juleps drop down menus correctly - and I unfortunately don't have access to a computer til next wed!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

Idk what to do, I'm getting the box w Jules( I have 3k) and I could get Paris, but then it would be taking 750 pts :S I'm picking Boho Glam, Millie is just gorge! I kinda want the Paris lippie set more, but I have plenty of pinks, so the other one will be good too. Idk if there's any other good dupe for Paris out there that I could eventually get instead :S


----------



## gemstone (Apr 20, 2013)

> Not that I'm going to tell you what you should do, but... if you're getting the BG glam box for $20 and then adding on the Paris lipsticks ($20) and the lipscrub ($10), would it just be better to get the full upgrade? You'll get all of those and even more for the same price... at worst, Â you can join the Julep swap group and foist it off to someone else &gt;:


 I think she was referring to Paris the nail color, not the lipstick set!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can someone put an actual link to the swatches or screen cap them, I'm in my iphone and can never get to juleps drop down menus correctly - and I unfortunately don't have access to a computer til next wed!


 NY set:





Paris set:





Boho Glam:





Bombshell:





CWAT:





It Girl:





Etta:


----------



## ling168 (Apr 20, 2013)

It Girl reminds of Chicago (the movie).... lol.... I kind of want to watch it again now.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk what to do, I'm getting the box w Jules( I have 3k) and I could get Paris, but then it would be taking 750 pts :S I'm picking Boho Glam, Millie is just gorge! I kinda want the Paris lippie set more, but I have plenty of pinks, so the other one will be good too. Idk if there's any other good dupe for Paris out there that I could eventually get instead :S


Get it all, Gabi, just get it all! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Get it all, Gabi, just get it all! lol


 but then I'll have no points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have like 250 left D: then again... we only get 300pts each month...so even if I don't take it, I'd have 1300 pts for next month which is not enough for another box mmm decisions decisions


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2013)

oh my goshhhhhh i want etta and the it girl set.

the lipsticks i'm not sure about, i LIKE the shades, but the swatches don't seem that impressive.

eta: add ons are still like $4.99 right? it's been a while since i unsubbed.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> but then I'll have no points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have like 250 left D: then again... we only get 300pts each month...so even if I don't take it, I'd have 1300 pts for next month which is not enough for another box mmm decisions decisions


 We're supposed to get 300 pts each month?



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my goshhhhhh i want etta and the it girl set.
> 
> ...


 
It's still $4.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... I want to add Clara, but I am not sure yet...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hatred of lipstick made this month's box super easy to choose - It Girl with Etta (I've been flailing over the name since I found out about it).  I wish I could find that bracelet in the Infinite Joy and Infinite Love add-on sets.  While I really want the bracelet, I already own Scarlett, Joy, and Grace.  I hope it shows up in the Secret Store.  I wish they had named one of the nail polishes Ella (after Ella Fitzgerald)...  *sighs*  She was born in 1917, so it wouldn't really work with the 1920s aspect of the theme, but she remains one of the greatest jazz vocalists of all time.  I don't care what the color would be, I'd buy an "Ella" polish in a heartbeat.


 The thing about the names:  I can't figure out where Etta fits in with the Jazz Age.  Etta James?  Born in 1938.  Etta Jones?  Also born in 1938.  The other Etta Jones that the 1938-born Etta might have been named after, from the Dandridge Sisters, who performed at the Cotton Club?  Born in 1919, and the group didn't form until 1934.

But, yeah, an Ella polish.  Instabuy, even if it looked like congealed gravy.  A bebop collection would be *amazing*.  I would *love* Charlie Parker and Dizzy Gillespie polishes (my college saxophone teacher taught me from the Charlie Parker Omnibook, and when he was in college, one of his professors was Dizzy Gillespie himself, so I have certain musical priorities), but even if you stick with women's names, you still have Sarah Vaughan, Clora Bryant, Shirley Bailey, Melba Liston, MARIAN MCPARTLAND!  It would also be fascinating if they did a Billy polish after Billy Tipton, keeping in jazz but in a different genre of jazz. That is one of my favorite chapters of jazz history (actually, just musical history, period), although I'm particularly fascinated because that was a story that happened in my area.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so excited about this set! I actually really really love those lipstick colors, all but the reds. I don't like wearing red lipstick, but I really am happy with the other colors.

I was going to add on Paris, Etta, and the scrub, so I ended up upgrading. I've skipped the past two months because I'm trying to not have 500 nail polishes around here.

The theme is so pretty.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, but i'm getting the Paris polish from the ItGirl box, not the lippies.
> 
> I thought about doing a full upgrade this month, but I dont like the texture of a lot oflipsticks, so I decided to just get the regular box to try them first.


 If you wanted, you could get the Modern Beauty box and then add on the Boho Glam polishes and Paris, and it would be the same price (~$35), plus you would get a mascara. Unless you just really don't want the mascara!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2013)

I really wish Julep would reopen my account now so I can look at all the possibilities!! There's too many fun things in May's box, I haven't been this interested in one of their boxes in a LONG time.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

Edit: Question was already answered ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We're supposed to get 300 pts each month?


 Yeah we are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The thing about the names:  I can't figure out where Etta fits in with the Jazz Age.  Etta James?  Born in 1938.  Etta Jones?  Also born in 1938.  The other Etta Jones that the 1938-born Etta might have been named after, from the Dandridge Sisters, who performed at the Cotton Club?  Born in 1919, and the group didn't form until 1934.
> ...


 THANK YOU!!!  I didn't want to say anything, but yeah.

Oh, dear God, yes.  I had a long list of names I'd like to see in the future, but I deleted it because I sounded like the music history nerd/fangirl that I am.  If they use male names in the future, I'd love a Louis Armstrong, Coleman Hawkins, Duke Ellington, Thad Jones, Gil Evans, Jelly Roll Morton (as a jelly polishm, of course), Chet Baker, John Coltrane, Thelonious Monk (I'd love to see the typos and hear the mispronunciations), &amp; Miles Davis, in addition to Charlie Parker and Dizzy Gillespie.  Some of the women on my list were Billie Holiday, Sarah Vaughan, Dinah Washington, Nina Simone, Peggy Lee (who I named my first dog after), and Lena Horne (which would probably never happen, since we JUST got a Lena).  I agree that it would be fascinating if they named a polish after Billy Tipton.  I wonder how that would go over though...


----------



## RaeDobbins (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe they were thinking of Ella Fitzgerald, but couldn't do the Ella because of a previous polish. Shrug. 

I am getting the CWT box and adding Clara and Millie. I like Etta, but I already have a few similar shades and just purchased a holo top coat that I'm planning on pairing with a lot of my spring/summer hues. I really love Millie, though I thought I wouldn't at first. After the swatches I was sold though. On the fence about the lippies but the packaging is ADORABLE, and I couldn't resist. But now I'm sitting here wondering if I just shouldn't get the whole collection....since I'm like a few bucks shy of the price anyway. WHAT TO DO!!!???


----------



## RaeDobbins (Apr 20, 2013)

By the by, what is the Secret Store? This is my first month subscribing, and I couldn't find anything about it in their FAQ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm a fish. This month's The Jazz Collection is my lure. LOL



​ 
 ​ 

 

​ 

 

​


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 20, 2013)

ahhhh those pictures just make me want everything ;-;


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a fish. This month's The Jazz Collection is my lure. LOL
> 
> ...


 You're not the only one! This is the first time that I'm doing the full upgrade, plus adding on Etta! I just love the packaging and the colors. Everything looks super pretty.



> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the by, what is the Secret Store? This is my first month subscribing, and I couldn't find anything about it in their FAQ...


 They release the secret store on the 1st usually. They'll email you when it's up, or just keep checking the site. In your Maven Menu on the left, it should have the link. They put special items in there on sale. It can be anything, jewelery, test colors that are not named, sets that they sell on in there. It's fun to see what's in there. I purchased some of those white boxes when they had them in there because I love them so much.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah we are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Do the Mystery Boxes count?


----------



## bowskt (Apr 20, 2013)

I've been on the email list for Julep for about 6 months now and I just took the plunge and subscribed because I'm a sucker for lip products (and sadly, since my first Ipsy bag in Dec 2012, I haven't received a lipstick fix haha) and they have a code for this box free, which is nice! So I just wanted to ask, how easy is it to unsubscribe/can you skips months? Because 19.99/month is tough on a student budget.

Also, if there are any Canadians out there, how's the shipping?

I'm loving the theme, just in time for the Great Gatsby movie release.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks CaliMel, I'll keep a lookout for that then!


----------



## ghostsong (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been on the email list for Julep for about 6 months now and I just took the plunge and subscribed because I'm a sucker for lip products (and sadly, since my first Ipsy bag in Dec 2012, I haven't received a lipstick fix haha) and they have a code for this box free, which is nice! So I just wanted to ask, how easy is it to unsubscribe/can you skips months? Because 19.99/month is tough on a student budget.
> 
> ...


 It's super easy to skip, but you have to choose to skip the box between the 20th and 24th of each month or they'll automatically send you a box. It's no hard to cancel per se, but you have to call to cancel and sometimes their phone lines are pretty busy.

As for shipping, it's either awesome or awful. I'm in Alberta and I get my boxes in anywhere from 5 days to 21, my last box took three weeks and the one before that took one week. Customs has a way of keeping boxes for long periods of time before letting them out to be delivered to you.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hatred of lipstick made this month's box super easy to choose - It Girl with Etta (I've been flailing over the name since I found out about it).  I wish I could find that bracelet in the Infinite Joy and Infinite Love add-on sets.  While I really want the bracelet, I already own Scarlett, Joy, and Grace.  I hope it shows up in the Secret Store.  I wish they had named one of the nail polishes Ella (after Ella Fitzgerald)...  *sighs*  She was born in 1917, so it wouldn't really work with the 1920s aspect of the theme, but she remains one of the greatest jazz vocalists of all time.  I don't care what the color would be, I'd buy an "Ella" polish in a heartbeat.


 I absolutely love Ella Fitzgerald!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhh those pictures just make me want everything ;-;


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been on the email list for Julep for about 6 months now and I just took the plunge and subscribed because I'm a sucker for lip products (and sadly, since my first Ipsy bag in Dec 2012, I haven't received a lipstick fix haha) and they have a code for this box free, which is nice! So I just wanted to ask, how easy is it to unsubscribe/can you skips months? Because 19.99/month is tough on a student budget.
> 
> ...


I think that the intro box is different than the monthly box though. So the first box that you get is actually not that months box, but a special intro one instead.

You'll be able to buy the lip products or this months box if it doesn't sell out, but it's not the box you'll get with your discount code.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 20, 2013)

I signed up for a second account and got to pick which box I wanted for free. Picked the box with lippies lip scrub and mascara.


----------



## bowskt (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that the intro box is different than the monthly box though. So the first box that you get is actually not that months box, but a special intro one instead.
> ...


 I double checked my receipt and it says I'm getting the "May Roaring Twenties Bombshell Starter Box", which on their website says its the one with 2 polishes and the 3 lipsticks! And my total only was 3.99 (shipping), so hopefully I get that one. I like the nail polishes but, the lip colour is what really enticed me....



> Originally Posted by *ghostsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's super easy to skip, but you have to choose to skip the box between the 20th and 24th of each month or they'll automatically send you a box. It's no hard to cancel per se, but you have to call to cancel and sometimes their phone lines are pretty busy.
> 
> As for shipping, it's either awesome or awful. I'm in Alberta and I get my boxes in anywhere from 5 days to 21, my last box took three weeks and the one before that took one week. Customs has a way of keeping boxes for long periods of time before letting them out to be delivered to you.


 Thanks for the info! I'm on the East Coast so we'll see how long it takes, hopefully customs will be kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 20, 2013)

My profile is normally It Girl but I wanted to try the lipsticks, so I went with Boho Glam and Zelda and Paris polish as add-ons. I thought about the lip scrub but I figure I wouldn't use it since the Lush lip scrub I brought went unused.


----------



## gibberish (Apr 20, 2013)

I got the Modern Beauty (just the NY lipsticks, lip scrub and mascara). I'm pretty nail polished out and have not been crazy about Julep's formulas for a while now. So this box is perfect for me right now!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 20, 2013)

I got sucked in, I love lipstick, but didn't like the glitter ItGirl for this month which is my usual, so switched to bombshell with an add on for Etta


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (Apr 20, 2013)

I skipped this month because there was only two polishes I liked and they came in different boxes. And I'm not a lipstick person unfortunately. Would anyone be willing to add on Zelda and Zora for me and I can paypal them?


----------



## flynt (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh it bums me out but I just signed up for Julep yesterday in the hopes I could receive this box but apparently I signed up too late.  I see there is a section to buy previous boxes but some are sold out.  Does anyone know how quickly these boxes sell out?  I'm hoping to buy the Bombshell for this month.


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been on the email list for Julep for about 6 months now and I just took the plunge and subscribed because I'm a sucker for lip products (and sadly, since my first Ipsy bag in Dec 2012, I haven't received a lipstick fix haha) and they have a code for this box free, which is nice! So I just wanted to ask, how easy is it to unsubscribe/can you skips months? Because 19.99/month is tough on a student budget.
> 
> ...


 To answer bowskt, the shipping charge for your first box is the same as for Americans ($3.99) and after that shipping is free! I'm a Canadian and have received 2 Julep boxes so far. Also, no tax is charged AND I have not been charged duties either. Honestly all three of those reasons have definitely made Julep an easy sub to say yes to!

Also, as others have mentioned, it is easy to skip, and the point system is pretty cool.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm doing my usual It Girl + Modern Perspective add-on. 



 I just don't wear lipstick enough to justify purchasing any of them, despite how adorable the packaging is! Still sort of debating on the lip scrub, but I did just buy a new one from Lush. And if I add anything else on, I might as well just upgrade!

We'll see. I feel like I always change my selections a million times before the window closes!


----------



## sunnydebs (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *keepcalmcarryon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped this month because there was only two polishes I liked and they came in different boxes. And I'm not a lipstick person unfortunately. Would anyone be willing to add on Zelda and Zora for me and I can paypal them?


 Sure, I'll do that for you.    I'll send you a PM.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Mystery Boxes count?


 I think they don't since they are a store purchase and not the monthly sub


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

I really want to try the lipstick, but I just bought a house, so I had to show some sales resistance and skip.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 21, 2013)

I really really love Etta but it looks similar to Zoya -Tracie, and WnW - Twinkling Vines both of which I already own. So idk. My neighbor decided to pay all the vet bills for my dog (such a kind man) so I have the money just still in the mindset of skipping. Ha! Never thought I'd see the day I was considering turning down shopping! As it stands now I have It Girl with Etta and Alice.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 21, 2013)

I love lipstick. But these are brand new right? I was hoping to find some previews or reviews online regarding how they wear.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm soooooo torn. I ordered the mystery box and said to myself I was going to skip this month. Sooo then I said maybe I should do the American Beauty box and not get any polishes, but some of the polishes look sooo nice that now I'm thinking of getting the full upgrade. What to do? I think I might need an intervention because I went from no box to full upgrade really quickly.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love lipstick. But these are brand new right? I was hoping to find some previews or reviews online regarding how they wear.


 Yup.  We will probably be the first batch of reviews.  I'm a little confused because the red looks kind of shiny to me in the swatches, but it's supposed to be a matte. Either way, though, it's a red lipstick.  I'm in.  I just hope it pulls blue on me.


----------



## Veronica Mars (Apr 21, 2013)

I am such a sucker for the packaging and the 20s theme!  I hate that I am so easily suckered into their tricks!  





Right now I upgraded w/ Etta add-on, but hoping to convince myself to change to Boho Glam before the 24th!  We'll see, lol!!!!  

This is my second month since joining, but I've done the spring mystery box, my intro box, the pedicure special box they had the one day, so I am already loaded up!  I was proud of myself for saying no to sea salt and last month's brights collection, ha ha.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is seriously torturous for me!! I'm an avid lindy hopper and love the 20s and 30s. All of my friends dress like they're still in the 30s even when they go to class and of course I love jazz given that it's all we ever dance to !!

I've skipped the past 5 months and am seriously considering buying the whole bundle. The problem is that I keep going back and forth between what colors I would actually use... While at first glance I like all of then except Paris, Millie and Alice. I think that the only ones I'd actually wear/would look good on my olive skin are Gabrielle, Myrtle and Coco. And then I think...well can't I just get a red anywhere? But the name is what hooks me! Flapper red!

So I'm not sure what to do. I'm debating just getting modern beauty and adding on Coco and Myrtle (or Gabrielle). BUT I also want the other lip set, the lipsticks are what really excites me this month.  

What do you guys think? should I get the whole box and then just trade/sell the ones I don't like or just go for one set of lippies in modern beauty plus 2 add-ons for $30? 

I'm on a no makeup buy for the rest of April...so this is not helping!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 21, 2013)

Do they deposit Jules on our birthday?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they deposit Jules on our birthday?


 I don't think so, I'm pretty sure they deposit them on your one-year anniversary with them?


----------



## gemstone (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they deposit Jules on our birthday?





> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think so, I'm pretty sure they deposit them on your one-year anniversary with them?


 They do!  You get 200 for your birthday


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 21, 2013)

> They do! Â You get 200 for your birthday


 Woo! That's this week and I got the anniversary Jules last month, didn't even notice! I think I'm going to try and hoard my Jules, to eventually upgrade or something. No more mystery boxes, as I don't like the price increase either.


----------



## ghostsong (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh it bums me out but I just signed up for Julep yesterday in the hopes I could receive this box but apparently I signed up too late.  I see there is a section to buy previous boxes but some are sold out.  Does anyone know how quickly these boxes sell out?  I'm hoping to buy the Bombshell for this month.


 If I were you I'd maybe call up julep and ask them if there was a way you could get this months box! If there isn't any way to get it they will have the bombshell box available under the "maven exclusive" section of the site and you can pick it up there sometime on the 1st or after I believe


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I double checked my receipt and it says I'm getting the "May Roaring Twenties Bombshell Starter Box", which on their website says its the one with 2 polishes and the 3 lipsticks! And my total only was 3.99 (shipping), so hopefully I get that one. I like the nail polishes but, the lip colour is what really enticed me....
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'm on the East Coast so we'll see how long it takes, hopefully customs will be kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh cool!

Nice. I'm glad they are changing the intro boxes to reflect the current products, because it always seemed sort of unfair to me that they would send a totally different intro box like that, since most of the other subs just send you whatever month you sign up in.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 21, 2013)

i ended up passing this month. i love the theme but i cant bring myself to buy anymore juleps LOL. i have over 30 polishes from them and some i haven't even opened yet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think so, I'm pretty sure they deposit them on your one-year anniversary with them?





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they deposit Jules on our birthday?


 Interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Didn't know about neither lol


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I double checked my receipt and it says I'm getting the "*May Roaring Twenties Bombshell Starter Box*", which on their website says its the one with 2 polishes and the 3 lipsticks! And my total only was 3.99 (shipping), so hopefully I get that one. I like the nail polishes but, the lip colour is what really enticed me....


 What code did you use? I'm trying to buy that box but FREEBOX and FREEMAVEN aren't working for me (new sub).

EDIT: Here's a link to the box: http://www.julep.com/intro-box-bs-insider.html


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they deposit Jules on our birthday?


 I got 200 on my birthday.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What code did you use? I'm trying to buy that box but FREEBOX and FREEMAVEN aren't working for me (new sub).
> 
> EDIT: Here's a link to the box: http://www.julep.com/intro-box-bs-insider.html


 have you tried PENNY?


----------



## bowskt (Apr 21, 2013)

> What code did you use? I'm trying to buy that box but FREEBOX and FREEMAVEN aren't working for me (new sub). EDIT: Here's a link to the box:Â http://www.julep.com/intro-box-bs-insider.html


 Sorry if this goes wonky, first time posting from my phone haha. The code I got from an email was "MAYQUSE" and here is the link that the email sends me: http://www.julep.com/may-insider?frontend_message Good luck hopefully it works for you


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2013)

Try *FREEFB*.



> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have you tried PENNY?





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try *FREEFB*.


 Thanks but neither works for the box that I linked to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've tried every code I could find on the web. Maybe it's just a super special box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks but neither works for the box that I linked to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've tried every code I could find on the web. Maybe it's just a super special box.


 I'm not sure why that link has the intro box in the title. I'm pretty sure these boxes are the intro box you can use with the free box coupon (just click through each category to see the intro box)

the free box offer in the picture has me intrigued though 0_0

http://www.julep.com/maven-styles.html


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure why that link has the intro box in the title. I'm pretty sure these boxes are the intro box you can use with the free box coupon (just click through each category to see the intro box)
> 
> ...


 Me too.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure why that link has the intro box in the title. I'm pretty sure these boxes are the intro box you can use with the free box coupon (just click through each category to see the intro box)
> 
> ...


 Me 3. I ended up just signing up for the regular intro box for free (+shipping). Hopefully I can buy some of the May polish when it goes on sale.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

I just tried like 80 different codes with that may link and none of them worked ughgh


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 21, 2013)

If you're getting intro boxes, maybe the Secret Store will be available and have sets/combos from the month featured.


----------



## bowskt (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay so posting from my phone and its being stupid ... So hopefully this time my post goes through... I used code MAYQUSE and when I finally get home I can post links and screen caps of the email if anyone wants.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you're getting intro boxes, maybe the Secret Store will be available and have sets/combos from the month featured.


 Where's the secret store?


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay so posting from my phone and its being stupid ... So hopefully this time my post goes through... I used code MAYQUSE and when I finally get home I can post links and screen caps of the email if anyone wants.


 Says not valid for me - I logged out and everything. Thanks though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay so posting from my phone and its being stupid ... So hopefully this time my post goes through... I used code MAYQUSE and when I finally get home I can post links and screen caps of the email if anyone wants.


 What did you use this code on? the roaring 20s box? it didn't work for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

YALL I FIGURED IT OUT

the code is MAYRTSB - gives you a free box

crap do i want boho glam or it girl!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 21, 2013)

> Where's the secret store?


 It opens around the 1st of each month. Available to all Mavens who don't skip, it features polishes, products, and sets for discounted prices. It's like a flash sale, somewhat, but I believe there's a 48-72 hour window to order? I've skipped so many boxes and not bought anything, I've only looked there once or twice lol. I could be wrong about some of the deets, maybe one of the more prominent Julep Mavens here can better explain.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 21, 2013)

> YALL I FIGURED IT OUT the code is MAYRTSB - gives you a free box crap do i want boho glam or it girl!!!


 Do you want lippies or just polish?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you want lippies or just polish?


 That's the hard part. I love all the colors in the It Girl box, but I really have more than enough nail polish for now, so I think I'm gonna go with Boho Glam and Maybe get the it girl polishes later.

welp I was able to get the May box for $3.99! Having it shipped to my boyfriends fiance's (not used to typing that lolol) house.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 21, 2013)

> That's the hard part. I love all the colors in the It Girl box, but I really have more than enough nail polish for now, so I think I'm gonna go with Boho Glam and Maybe get the it girl polishes later. welp I was able to get the May box for $3.99! Having it shipped to my boyfriends house.


 I went back in, played around, but ended up where I started lol. Bombshell and Paris add on. I found someone to get the NY lip trio and mail it my way for $12, including s/h as opposed to the upgrade price and taxes!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YALL I FIGURED IT OUT
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the hard part. I love all the colors in the It Girl box, but I really have more than enough nail polish for now, so I think I'm gonna go with Boho Glam and Maybe get the it girl polishes later.
> 
> welp I was able to get the May box for $3.99! Having it shipped to my boyfriends fiance's (not used to typing that lolol) house.


 The code worked, then I checked out. According to the email I got charged $23. Hopefully I can call and cancel tomorrow. I had created a new account.


----------



## bowskt (Apr 21, 2013)

Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe its just MAY and then random 4 letters because MAYQUSE definitely worked for me...

And this is the link that the "Choose your free box" sends me to: http://www.julep.com/may-insider?frontend_message



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YALL I FIGURED IT OUT
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's so random hahahah. I wasn't sure what QUSE stood for and you said you were on your phone so I tried RTSB for "roaring twenties starter box" thinking maybe your phone auto corrected it LOL


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The code worked, then I checked out. According to the email I got charged $23. Hopefully I can call and cancel tomorrow. I had created a new account.


 hmmmmm, the website tried adding the "regular" intro box (the one that normally isn't the roarin' 20s) to my acct too making it $23, but then I deleted it thinking I accidentally added it, SO i think it only charged me but $3. It might have auto added the regular intro box to your account too. I went back and double checked my email and they didn't add it again.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 21, 2013)

MayFree worked for me! I went with the Classic box since I did the Modern Beauty with the Modern Perspective and Alice added on on my normal account.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmmm, the website tried adding the "regular" intro box (the one that normally isn't the roarin' 20s) to my acct too making it $23, but then I deleted it thinking I accidentally added it, SO i think it only charged me but $3. It might have auto added the regular intro box to your account too. I went back and double checked my email and they didn't add it again.


 Nope, just the May box on the receipt.

EDIT: Probably because I used the same address. Dang! That's what I get for trying to cheat the system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 21, 2013)

Just tried all the codes to check and none of them work for me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 21, 2013)

Are these codes for new members?


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are these codes for new members?


 I think so but I created a second new account and it still didn't work.

I have a theory that they are only one-time use or limited-use.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 21, 2013)

> Are these codes for new members?


 I believe so.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

When I was at checkout it said $3.99 but then I click submit and got charged $24.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

that's weird that the code isn't working now. i logged out of the new account i created and it didn't work a second time anyway this is my order:


----------



## bowskt (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think so but I created a second new account and it still didn't work.
> 
> I have a theory that they are only one-time use or limited-use.


 I think thats probably true, because I tried just putting MAY + 4 random letters to test my theory, and I got a random valid one that I'm not going to use (MAYJBUW) so if anyone wants to use that one go for it. Or just try random letters until it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it has to be a first time subscription I think.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think thats probably true, because I tried just putting MAY + 4 random letters to test my theory, and I got a random valid one that I'm not going to use (MAYJBUW) so if anyone wants to use that one go for it. Or just try random letters until it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it has to be a first time subscription I think.


 HAH you're right. i just tried another random four letters until i got something that worked. kinda funny that the four letters i tried earlier actually stood for something AND worked.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think they don't since they are a store purchase and not the monthly sub
Thanks Gabi for answering my question about the Mystery Box... I was being hopeful I guess lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Do they deposit Jules on our birthday?


"You earn 1,000 Jules for referring a friend to Julep Maven, 300 Jules for each full priced Maven box you are billed for, 200 Jules on your Birthday, 500 Jules during your Anniversary month, and 750 Jules when you pay for the monthly upgrade box. You even get Jules just for becoming a Maven!"

Hope that helps...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 21, 2013)

I think they stock pile the anniversary and birthday jules even if you aren't currently with them. When I cancelled my sub with them and came back a year or so later I had 1750 jules and I'd only gotten two boxes...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 21, 2013)

> I think they stock pile the anniversary and birthday jules even if you aren't currently with them. When I cancelled my sub with them and came back a year or so later I had 1750 jules and I'd only gotten two boxes...


 Whoa! Nice lol.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's weird that the code isn't working now. i logged out of the new account i created and it didn't work a second time anyway this is my order:


 I was torn between Boho and Bombshell.

I'll call them tomorrow to see if they can apply a discount since the site said $3.99 before I clicked submit. I HATE calling companies though.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 21, 2013)

I've officially skipped this month but I'll stay tuned to this thread for reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was torn between Boho and Bombshell.
> 
> I'll call them tomorrow to see if they can apply a discount since the site said $3.99 before I clicked submit. I HATE calling companies though.


 It's a pain in the butt, but the few times I've had to call Julep they've been great. Good luck!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2013)

Someone mentioned that classic with a twist is now sold out and you can't switch to that box anymore. Weird! never heard of that happening before...'

edit: so is bombshell


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned that classic with a twist is now sold out and you can't switch to that box anymore. Weird! never heard of that happening before...'
> 
> edit: so is bombshell







 how does that even happen!?


----------



## hiheather (Apr 21, 2013)

Guess Julep found a very alluring theme. I've seen full upgrades, and add ons sold out but not the actual boxes.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 21, 2013)

I know! i'm not surprised. This theme is amazing. I hope this doesn't affect our add-ons though...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned that classic with a twist is now sold out and you can't switch to that box anymore. Weird! never heard of that happening before...'
> 
> edit: so is bombshell


 This is like adding up to my list of: things that are bothering me about Julep


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 21, 2013)

This is a good month so Im not surprised they are selling out. This is the first time I haven't skipped since January. I couldn't deal with their formula anymore so hopefully that's improved, but I was more curious to try the new lip products.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

Dang I wonder if I should also order It Girl while I'm at it. No. No. No. I need to stop spending money.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hm... I was settled on getting Bombshell then picking up another Modern Beauty box for the lip scrub and New York lipstick set if I liked the lipstick formulas later, but I'm flip-flopping between that and just getting the entire upgrade, since it would just be all the other colours for $15 more... but I really really don't need more nail polish. To like, a terrifying extent. And I still have that $50 bloomspot certificate (lol remember that, guys? I haven't spent mine yet!) that I was going to cash in at the secret store this month... I just hope this month's secret store is good too


----------



## hiheather (Apr 21, 2013)

> Hm... I was settled on getting Bombshell then picking up another Modern Beauty box for the lip scrub and New York lipstick set if I liked the lipstick formulas later, but I'm flip-flopping between that and just getting the entire upgrade, since it would just be all the other colours for $15 more... but I really really don't need more nail polish. To like, a terrifying extent. And I still have that $50 bloomspot certificate (lol remember that, guys? I haven't spent mine yet!) that I was going to cash in at the secret store this month... I just hope this month's secret store is good too


 Trade or sell the ones you do not want.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea... that is really weird that Bombshell and Classic with a Twist are sold out, but they still have the upgrade available.. :-/

I am giving myself one day to decide whether or not I want to skip this month or continue with bombshell as intended. 

ETA: The polishes and other items in the "sold out" boxes still seem to be available as add ons in case anyone's curious.


----------



## bowskt (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned that classic with a twist is now sold out and you can't switch to that box anymore. Weird! never heard of that happening before...'
> 
> edit: so is bombshell


 That's so crazy! I'm glad I decided to jump on it and sub as soon as I got the free code email. I can see this being very addicting if they keep these awesome themes and new products up. The whole reason I didn't sub when I first took the quiz was that I really didn't want 3 nail polishes a month for 20 dollars, but beauty products and nail polish.... a deadly combo for my wallet.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone mentioned that classic with a twist is now sold out and you can't switch to that box anymore. Weird! never heard of that happening before...'
> 
> edit: so is bombshell


That's really surprising...it seems like Boho Chic is the most popular one currently! I've heard a big majority of people deciding on it! Wow....


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm... I was settled on getting Bombshell then picking up another Modern Beauty box for the lip scrub and New York lipstick set if I liked the lipstick formulas later, but I'm flip-flopping between that and just getting the entire upgrade, since it would just be all the other colours for $15 more... but I really really don't need more nail polish. To like, a terrifying extent. And I still have that $50 bloomspot certificate (lol remember that, guys? I haven't spent mine yet!) that I was going to cash in at the secret store this month... I just hope this month's secret store is good too


This is the first time I haven't skipped since last fall!  My style is set on Modern Beauty, but I want both lipsticks trios so I just decided to jump in and buy the entire box.  I don't need more nail polishes either, but it is the better deal.  I'll give some to my nieces and save the rest for gifts.  For an extra $35 it's worth the price.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's really surprising...it seems like Boho Chic is the most popular one currently! I've heard a big majority of people deciding on it! Wow....


 I thought that too. It seems as though the majority here went either with the upgrade or the  Boho Glam. Could it be because the sold out boxes come with the Paris lipsticks?


----------



## hiheather (Apr 21, 2013)

Isn't bombshell the choice for the intro box? If that is the case Julep annoys me greatly, they can offer it to non-customers whereas for customers it is sold out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Isn't bombshell the choice for the intro box? If that is the case Julep annoys me greatly, they can offer it to non-customers whereas for customers it is sold out.


 You can choose any of them. I found all the options for the may starter box by googling part of the name of the link posted earlier

https://www.google.com/search?q=roaring+twenties+starter+box+julep&amp;aq=f&amp;oq=roaring+twenties+starter+box+julep&amp;aqs=chrome.0.57j60l3j62.6164j0&amp;sourceid=chrome&amp;ie=UTF-8

and for the ones that didn't show up in the google search, i just tried different abbreviations in the URL for example just change the abbreviation to "it" to find the it girl starter box.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Isn't bombshell the choice for the intro box? If that is the case Julep annoys me greatly, they can offer it to non-customers whereas for customers it is sold out.


 Bombshell is one of the style profiles.  A different Bombshell box is available each month.  The intro box isn't the same as the monthly box.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 21, 2013)

> Bombshell is one of the style profiles. Â A different Bombshell box is available each month. Â The intro box isn't the same as the monthly box.


 This month you have the option of getting the current monthly box or the ones they made up. I still think it is wrong they are offering this month's box when they are sold out to mavens.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month you have the option of getting the current monthly box or the ones they made up.
> 
> I still think it is wrong they are offering this month's box when they are sold out to mavens.


 I haven't seen them actively advertising these roarin twenties intro boxes yet though, not on facebook or anywhere on the site (minus that one mysterious promo picture someone posted earlier, and the code was a one time use thing). For all we know they are backdoor links, so I wouldn't say they are actively offering a box that is sold out to mavens, not yet anyway.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish when you skipped they had an extra box to write in your own reason. Dear Julep, I'm skipping because the box I want is sold out. (Hint hint, willing to give you my money if you make more available.)


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 21, 2013)

I really wanted to skip this month, but I couldn't. I went with Boho Glam + Myrtle + Coco + Paris (I had enough Jules to get one add on free.. might delete Coco though.. trying to decide) mehhhhh


----------



## madeupMegan (Apr 22, 2013)

So yesterday I had decided I would switch from the currently selected Boho Glam to Bombshell, but then I looked at the nail polish again, and Boho Glam appeals to me much more than Bombshell (a pretty lilac and an indigo!), but I have a feeling I'd like the lipstick in Bombshell more than in Boho Glam (that poppy colour is kind of freaking me out, is it going to be super orange on me?)

But alas today when I finally talk myself into switching, Bombshell is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't understand how they can sell out of maven boxes. I've never seen this happen and I think it's ridiculous. Is this going to become the norm? If so, it's going up make it very easy for me to unsubscribe. I'm not sure about the direction this company is going in...


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 22, 2013)

The $35 upgrade for the entire set seems like a bargain.  I wonder how they make any money off that option?


----------



## sunnydebs (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The $35 upgrade for the entire set seems like a bargain.  I wonder how they make any money off that option?


I wondered the same thing.  I would bet their products only cost 20%-25% of the retail price to make----so a $220 value full upgrade maybe cost anywhere from $44 to $55 to make.  Just guessing, but I think since they upped the cost of an upgrade by $5, they wouldn't have been making enough profit at the $50 mark....so my guess is this box cost them nearly $50 and they raised the price to $55 to add in some profit.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't understand how they can sell out of maven boxes. I've never seen this happen and I think it's ridiculous. Is this going to become the norm? If so, it's going up make it very easy for me to unsubscribe. I'm not sure about the direction this company is going in...


 I really don't think it's a big deal. I think they just got a higher amount of interest in their theme this time. They didn't expect that the amount of people that usually would skip would order (from what i've heard most people that usually skip are not this time, including me who had skipped the last 5 months). The lipstick is really drawing people in, and I think they'll probably be more aware of that from now on if they ever include a beauty product or theme like this. I'd try and give them the benefit of the doubt, they're CS is great and i'm sure they'll have these boxes back in the store eventually.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 22, 2013)

I really can't see this becoming a regular thing. Usually their colors are a miss for me (they always feel slightly behind Zoya imo) and the products I'm usually never interested in. I just think this collection had more of an appeal than they anticipated - given how many people USUALLY skip each month.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 22, 2013)

I agree, this month's box was very appealing - that what drew me in. And their customer service is amazing. I spoke to one of the nicest CS person that I have ever talked to about my order and it was quickly resolved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sunnydebs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wondered the same thing.  I would bet their products only cost 20%-25% of the retail price to make----so a $220 value full upgrade maybe cost anywhere from $44 to $55 to make.  Just guessing, but I think since they upped the cost of an upgrade by $5, they wouldn't have been making enough profit at the $50 mark....so my guess is this box cost them nearly $50 and they raised the price to $55 to add in some profit.


 It might not be that even. Depending on where their products are manufactured, they could have a larger profit margin even.

I've been thinking quite a bit about marketing and brand MSRP the last couple of weeks, and North America (well, at least the US -- I'm not sure about Canada) operates on a total different system than the way Europe looks at MSRP. In Europe, sales are way rarer and prices are more fixed so a sale is _actually_ a sale rather than the default pricing.

Maybe it's the way the retail culture has evolved in the US, but these days, it's almost hard to think that we're getting a good deal at 10% or 20%. We need 30%, 40%, 50% off to feel like we're getting a good deal. Which is fine, but I think retailers understand that mindset, and thus end up marking up their prices almost exorbitantly. This is particularly the case with retail, since a lot of clothes are now made of synthetic fabrics which is even cheaper to produce than real fabrics. I find the idea of paying $50 for a cotton-material top, and yet these are retailers charging that much for polyester or rayon (which also wear down quickly). But because it costs them so little to make, they're still making huge profit margins.

In terms of beauty products, the system they operate under is hugely different than clothing retailers. Whereas clothes tend to be discounted, the standard for beauty products has been for a while the idea of gift with purchase. So buy $35 and get $220 additional stuff, etc. However, Julep is the first beauty company that's really taken up the "discount" idea, and to do so, I'm pretty sure Jane Park anticipated marking up the prices such a ridiculous amount. It's no surprise that people complain about Julep's size-to-quantity ratio all the time. Mavens, especially, don't anticipate having to spend $12 for a bottle even since they can usually get the product for $5-8 dollars, and that's the standard they operate under to be profitable. Purchases on top of that are like icing.

You can make any argument you want, but there's no reason it costs more to _make_ Chanel, Dior, Butter London, Deborah Lippman, etc than it does to make L'Oreal, China Glaze, Wet n' Wild polishes. I mean, in terms of high end brands, maybe slightly more, but the affordable brands are operating at 3-5x less the price. I highly doubt it costs 3-5x more to make the former polishes.

We can probably get everything in this upgrade for $50 or less in drugstore cosmetics. No, it would not be packaged as nicely and no, it wouldn't be as prestigious, but that's what we're buying with Julep. They're asking for $55 rather than $50 because they _can,_ not because they aren't making enough of a profit. If you think about it, it's no different than getting $220+ additional make up for $35 with many GWP options. You can hardly tell me companies like Lancome and Clinique are stupid enough to lose money by giving you the equivalent of $255 of stuff for $35.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 22, 2013)

That being said, I think I'm going to upgrade lol. I'm totally on a lipstick kick lately. I'll sell the polishes myself, if I don't want them (even though I have waaay too many julep polishes now).


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That being said, I think I'm going to upgrade lol. I'm totally on a lipstick kick lately. I'll sell the polishes myself, if I don't want them (even though I have waaay too many julep polishes now).


 LOL i'm thinking of doing the same thing too...it's so easy to sell the julep polishes at $5 a pop with the seal still on. And I really just want the lip sticks and scrub. And i'd keep  myrtle of course, I need myself a flapper red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 22, 2013)

I think cosmetics have way higher margins than clothing. The add-ons are $5 and you can get polishes in the Secret Store for under $4 in sets, plus free shipping. There's no way that's the cost of the polish, they would be losing money if that were the case. They are still earning a profit at $5 per polish, they raise prices bc they can. I remember when I first became a Maven I would get so excited with all the new colors every month, I'm over that now the polishes don't do it for me anymore, but they are getting so many new subscribers who are eager to collect. Theyve positioned themselves as a prestige line being sold at Sephora and QVC for $14 a polish, even though Mavens wouldn't pay that amount, a lot of people would.


----------



## sunnydebs (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It might not be that even. Depending on where their products are manufactured, they could have a larger profit margin even.
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, I totally agree with you!  It's all about the marketing.  You're right though----mavens get used to paying $5-8 so they have to be profitable at that level, and then when people pay full price it's just extra profit.    I'm sure the maven program was designed to make people think they're getting a great deal so that they would buy more.  Just the way marketing works, I guess!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 22, 2013)

In terms of people buying at full price or higher prices on other sites -- I don't exactly know how it works, but I'm under the impression Julep sells those products wholesale (-ish) to companies like Sephora, etc, so the profit margin there isn't huge for them. But having your product in Sephora raises the prestige levels of the brand, which is more important. I guess I'm more surprised they succeeded with Sephora. Sephora was carrying the body shop for a while, but they couldn't actually compete with real TBS stores since those products are almost _always_ on sale, just like Julep...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 22, 2013)

I find it interesting that they are selling at two different price points, ($14 at Sephora and QVC and $5-7 Maven pricing). The Maven pricing certainly devalues the prestige pricing, especially when Mavens are selling new polishes for $5. I'm not sure they'll last in Sephora.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 22, 2013)

Also I think people who are buying from Sephora are new to the brand and unfamiliar with the Maven program, the exposure is a major benefit of being in Sephora. If they like the polish they will probably discover the Maven program and will not repurchase from Sephora.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 22, 2013)

> I find it interesting that they are selling at two different price points, ($14 at Sephora and QVC and $5-7 Maven pricing). The Maven pricing certainly devalues the prestige pricing, especially when Mavens are selling new polishes for $5. I'm not sure they'll last in Sephora.


 On the other hand, I don't think Mavens make up such a large customer base that Sephora's customer base is really affected very much. I doubt many of Sephora's customers even *know* that the Maven program even exists.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the other hand, I don't think Mavens make up such a large customer base that Sephora's customer base is really affected very much. I doubt many of Sephora's customers even *know* that the Maven program even exists.


 Apparently Julep made like $10mil last year... so clearly they have a pretty large subscriber base (esp if they are running out of monthly boxes &gt;_&gt. It's good exposure for Julep, at least. I think the only reason they're getting to keep their relationship with Sephora is because Sephora gets proprietary access to a number of goods (grape jelly polishes, the cuticle serum one month before it was due out). We're probably going to get them in boxes like next month, but I think there are a few people who are interested in Gotta Catch 'Em All who'll buy from Sephora first.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 22, 2013)

> Also I think people who are buying from Sephora are new to the brand and unfamiliar with the Maven program, the exposure is a major benefit of being in Sephora. If they like the polish they will probably discover the Maven program and will not repurchase from Sephora.


 I doubt this will happen. I see this stuff as an impulse purchase in Sephora. Impulse buyers like my coworkers don't want to deal with a subscription. They want *this* color this instant. They don't want the surprise or the delay of shipping.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt this will happen. I see this stuff as an impulse purchase in Sephora. Impulse buyers like my coworkers don't want to deal with a subscription. They want *this* color this instant. They don't want the surprise or the delay of shipping.


 I'm always surprised by that. I guess I enjoy the shopping and anticipation more than actually having the product.My favourite part of any purchase is waiting to have it. XD; Having is not nearly as fun (thus the entire consumer industry)/


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 22, 2013)

> I doubt this will happen. I see this stuff as an impulse purchase in Sephora. Impulse buyers like my coworkers don't want to deal with a subscription. They want *this* color this instant. They don't want the surprise or the delay of shipping.


 It's hard to say I guess. My reasoning is that people who are first introduced to Julep through Sephora are unfamiliar with the brand and Maven program. Say they like the polish they bought, they might google Julep to see other colors and discover the Maven program. Once they learn abt Maven and see how much cheaper it is they may not want to spend $14 on a polish they can get for around $6.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 22, 2013)

I couldn't imagine paying $14 for a Julep polish. $5 seems expensive for me, yet I buy 2-3 for $20. Going into Sephora was a brilliant plan, outside of this forum and nail blogs absolutely no one I know has even heard of Julep. With them being at Sephora they are releasing their name to people who might not have heard of them before. Then a quick internet search leads to the maven program. The only downfall I see happening is people realizing the formula is hit or miss, mostly miss these days and then refusing to keep buying. If Julep stepped up their game formula wise I would be so happy. Sure they are expensive when you break down the volume of polish you get per dollar, but it is really nice and pampering to have a box of polish sent to your doorstep monthly. I personally drive a car that gets about 8 miles to a gallon so if I did the math I'm almost positive Julep is actually cheaper than going to the store to get say OPI or Orly. I have such a love hate with Julep it is unreal.


----------



## casby (Apr 22, 2013)

AtomicBunny, I'm fairly sure Julep packages a preset number of boxes each month (before they take orders) -- the excess wind up on the website as "maven exclusives" (when i purchased Feb 2013 ItGirl from maven exclusives it arrived with the eyelash curler, the chocolates and the insert cards -- it wasn't just nail polish wrapped in bubble wrap). (FWIW all April Maven exclusives are marked out of stock but there are still some March and Feb boxes available). I think they just underestimated customer demand (b/c the lipsticks probably pulled in many people). I'm skipping because I don't do lipstick and don't like the ItGirl color pairings.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 22, 2013)

I decided on the Modern Beauty Box! The lipstick trio and lip scrub got me this time!


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 22, 2013)

I ordered the Roaring Twenties Classic with a Twist starter box and received my tracking email today. Does that seem unusual to anyone else, considering we haven't been charged for our Maven boxes yet? I double chexked my receipt and it does say that I'm receiving the May Roaring Twenties starter box.

Item Sku Qty Subtotal  *May Roaring Twenties Classic with a Twist Starter Box* _Classic with a Twist_ *Subscription Length*
Monthly ct-monthly-insider 1 $19.99


Did anyone else use the code to get the free box and receive tracking yet?


----------



## ling168 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Roaring Twenties Classic with a Twist starter box and received my tracking email today. Does that seem unusual to anyone else, considering we haven't been charged for our Maven boxes yet? I double chexked my receipt and it does say that I'm receiving the May Roaring Twenties starter box.
> 
> ...


 
It might be because it's a "starter" box. I believe they are normally shipped separately from the monthly Maven boxes.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It might be because it's a "starter" box. I believe they are normally shipped separately from the monthly Maven boxes.


 i guess I'm just surprised that I'll be getting that box before they've even charged my main Maven acct. This would mean that everyone that signed up under the May Roaring Twenties starter boxes will get their boxes before the Maven boxes. If that makes sense. It makes me really happy that I used the link posted earlier to get another box instead of upgrading (I just wanted all of the lipsticks).


----------



## ling168 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i guess I'm just surprised that I'll be getting that box before they've even charged my main Maven acct. This would mean that everyone that signed up under the May Roaring Twenties starter boxes will get their boxes before the Maven boxes. If that makes sense. It makes me really happy that I used the link posted earlier to get another box instead of upgrading (I just wanted all of the lipsticks).


 I was going to do that too but I didnt want to deal with cancelling it later. I get what you're saying though. I wonder if they're going to contain the same items as the regular maven boxes.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was going to do that too but I didnt want to deal with cancelling it later. I get what you're saying though. I wonder if they're going to contain the same items as the regular maven boxes.


 I'm hoping so. I was worried about having to remember to cancel too. but when I checked out it gave me a message that I would need to add credit card information to my account if I wanted to keep receiving Maven boxes.  At least I know that I can always just login and choose to skip next month if I forget to cancel.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Roaring Twenties Classic with a Twist starter box and received my tracking email today. Does that seem unusual to anyone else, considering we haven't been charged for our Maven boxes yet? I double chexked my receipt and it does say that I'm receiving the May Roaring Twenties starter box.
> 
> ...


 I didn't receive tracking yet but when I called CS today the lady said that my box was packaged (and shipped?) this morning.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think they stock pile the anniversary and birthday jules even if you aren't currently with them.
> 
> When I cancelled my sub with them and came back a year or so later I had 1750 jules and I'd only gotten two boxes...


 Wow that's a nice surprise to come back to.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm... I was settled on getting Bombshell then picking up another Modern Beauty box for the lip scrub and New York lipstick set if I liked the lipstick formulas later, but I'm flip-flopping between that and just getting the entire upgrade, since it would just be all the other colours for $15 more... but I really really don't need more nail polish. To like, a terrifying extent. And I still have that $50 bloomspot certificate (lol remember that, guys? I haven't spent mine yet!) that I was going to cash in at the secret store this month... I just hope this month's secret store is good too


 I haven't spent mine either, hope the secret store is good.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am still on the fence about this month I want the upgrade but not sure if I will use it all. I have so many unopened nail polishes yet  I still buy more. Also did anyone notice that the lipsticks are minis? Oh and the upgrade, bombshell and classic with a twist boxes are sold out.


----------



## bowskt (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Roaring Twenties Classic with a Twist starter box and received my tracking email today. Does that seem unusual to anyone else, considering we haven't been charged for our Maven boxes yet? I double chexked my receipt and it does say that I'm receiving the May Roaring Twenties starter box.
> 
> ...


 I got the starter box with the free code and I haven't received a shipping notice yet. I did get my receipt email but that was the same night (Saturday) as I ordered it and I can see the shipping charge pending on my online credit card transactions.


----------



## bowskt (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still on the fence about this month I want the upgrade but not sure if I will use it all. I have so many unopened nail polishes yet  I still buy more. Also did anyone notice that the lipsticks are minis? Oh and the upgrade, bombshell and classic with a twist boxes are sold out.


 I read somewhere that they said they were minis, but there are three. And I find that even with lip colours I love, I rarely use it all up before I feel sketchy about the age of the product (your mouth, pockets, purses and hands probably have so many [mostly harmless] bacteria, but better safe than sorry). 

I assume that if these do well they'll be making full sized soon enough?


----------



## ling168 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yep... they will be *MINI *lip sticks...."Mini Rouges a levres....."

hm... I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 22, 2013)

That actually makes me feel better about getting them. I'm a hardcore lipstick chick, but I use so many different ones that I really only need minis of pretty much anything. I wish more lipsticks came in this sort of size!


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 22, 2013)

I like them even more now that I know they are minis.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like them even more now that I know they are minis.


 same! i kind of knew the would be, the pictures showed the lipsticks next to the polishes, and they are smaller than the polishes


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 22, 2013)

Huh, I didn't even notice.  I was going to say, $3 lipsticks for $28 seems like a suspiciously good deal since Julep has never hesitated to raise the price on anything XD

I actually don't think they're shorter than normal lipsticks. I put my lipsticks next to it, and it's about the same height as the pictures. It has more to do with the circumference and amount of product inside, I think.

Still excited though. Eee these look s uper cute


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I signed up for Julep this afternoon through a blogger's referral link. I got an intro box (I picked "It Girl"). Does this mean I don't have access to the May boxes - which look awesome! - and that my first real box is in June? I don't get the "intro box" concept or understand why they'd do that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for Julep this afternoon through a blogger's referral link. I got an intro box (I picked "It Girl"). Does this mean I don't have access to the May boxes - which look awesome! - and that my first real box is in June? I don't get the "intro box" concept or understand why they'd do that.


 You can buy them on the first or so under Maven exclusives: http://www.julep.com/maven-exclusive.html

Some of the boxes might already be sold out though, it seems ):


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can buy them on the first or so under Maven exclusives: http://www.julep.com/maven-exclusive.html
> 
> Some of the boxes might already be sold out though, it seems ):


 Good to know. Thanks!!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I've decided I dislike the cuticle serum. I noticed today I had several nails chip off and/or break. I haven't had a nail break in idk how long. The only thing different is I've been using that stuff.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't mind mini lipsticks. Actually as I get older, I realize I much prefer smaller sized cosmetics because I can actually use them up in a reasonable time frame.

I quit buying the huge "better deal' upsell sizes of everything because it's not a better deal if it goes bad before I can finish it, or if I have to use the same freaking product for years and years to get rid of it.

I LOVE my MAC Whisper of Guilt and it took me a whole year of daily use to hit pan. Even still I have another years worth of product left. Yet I bought a 'back up" and then all 3 of the new colors.

I know some don't like the smaller size of the Julep polishes, but I like them more because they're not giant bottles. I get plenty of use out of them and I have yet to use more than half a bottle up yet.

I'm excited that the lipsticks are mini because it means I might actually be able to use them up before they get all gross and old!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just an update from the FB group... they're not going to restock the May boxes, so I guess BS and CWaT are both permanently OOS. 

This is going to be an interesting week for their CS department...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an update from the FB group... they're not going to restock the May boxes, so I guess BS and CWaT are both permanently OOS.
> 
> This is going to be an interesting week for their CS department...


 Dang, I really wonder if I should buy an it girl starter subscription box then, just in case it sells out too. That was the only thing I was terribly interested in.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sunnydebs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wondered the same thing.  I would bet their products only cost 20%-25% of the retail price to make----so a $220 value full upgrade maybe cost anywhere from $44 to $55 to make.  Just guessing, but I think since they upped the cost of an upgrade by $5, they wouldn't have been making enough profit at the $50 mark....so my guess is this box cost them nearly $50 and they raised the price to $55 to add in some profit.





> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think cosmetics have way higher margins than clothing. The add-ons are $5 and you can get polishes in the Secret Store for under $4 in sets, plus free shipping. There's no way that's the cost of the polish, they would be losing money if that were the case. They are still earning a profit at $5 per polish, they raise prices bc they can. I remember when I first became a Maven I would get so excited with all the new colors every month, I'm over that now the polishes don't do it for me anymore, but they are getting so many new subscribers who are eager to collect. Theyve positioned themselves as a prestige line being sold at Sephora and QVC for $14 a polish, even though Mavens wouldn't pay that amount, a lot of people would.


 
Close, but the margins on cosmetics frequently reach 1000x, its one of the most profitable sectors, meaning its totally possible it costs Julep $.05 to make a bottle of polish, or like $1.00 for the entire upgraded wardrobe, and sell it for 50x profit, 50x being the low end. I doubt they are making 1000x, but I wouldn't be surprised if its somewhere in 20x 40x


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been curious about Julep for a while, but haven't joined yet. I got suckered in by the email with the code for your May box at $3.99. I am getting the Roaring 20s Modern Beauty Box. I am excited for it, and think I will love the colors (little iffy on that orange lippie, though), but I am KICKING myself for not adding on a polish. I didn't realize how pricey they are at full price. Ah well. I may stay on after this month and see how I like the next month's polishes. The boxes for May all looked VERY nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunnydebs (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! So crazy to think about!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an update from the FB group... they're not going to restock the May boxes, so I guess BS and CWaT are both permanently OOS.
> 
> This is going to be an interesting week for their CS department...


 Wow Im surprised they are doing that because they will probably loose a lot of money that way.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Im surprised they are doing that because they will probably loose a lot of money that way.


 The products are desirable so they're probably hoping people will pick them up independently in the store (because greater profit margin). Of course, it could backfire on them and just make a bunch of people mad.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 23, 2013)

I went ahead and skipped. Will pick Etta up down the line.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 23, 2013)

> The products are desirable so they're probably hoping people will pick them up independently in the store (because greater profit margin). Of course, it could backfire on them and just make a bunch of people mad.


 Didn't they do something like this back in March? There was an add-on, I think I was named Lucky, that sold out but was still available if you bought a trio or set.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Im surprised they are doing that because they will probably loose a lot of money that way.


 I mean...if they are sold out, what are they supposed to do? I doubt they'll lose money if they've sold all the boxes they planned for, then they are doing better than expected.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I mean...if they are sold out, what are they supposed to do? I doubt they'll lose money if they've sold all the boxes they planned for, then they are doing better than expected.


 I agree. I'm just not seeing how they would lose money if they sold all of their stock of an item already.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 23, 2013)

> Didn't they do something like this back in March? There was an add-on, I think I was named Lucky, that sold out but was still available if you bought a trio or set.


 Yeah


----------



## JC327 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I mean...if they are sold out, what are they supposed to do? I doubt they'll lose money if they've sold all the boxes they planned for, then they are doing better than expected.


 It seems like they are sold out of the boxes yet have the same items as add ons, I think that is what is making people upset. It seems like they have the inventory they just want you to buy it separately.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like they are sold out of the boxes yet have the same items as add ons, I think that is what is making people upset. It seems like they have the inventory they just want you to buy it separately.


 yes, but the boxes are definitely pre packed (it's why the add ons ship separately).


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, but the boxes are definitely pre packed (it's why the add ons ship separately).


 Yup this. They are sold out of the boxes because there is no way they could pack them in the amount of time between the window closing and shipping, so they prepack them. I understand that not everyone knows that, but they definitely aren't losing any money.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup this. They are sold out of the boxes because there is no way they could pack them in the amount of time between the window closing and shipping, so they prepack them. I understand that not everyone knows that, but they definitely aren't losing any money.


 I know they're not loosing any money but a lot of customers are unhappy about it. Theres someone in their fb page telling people how to get the box they want in a roundabout way. I wonder how many people will do this and if they will get the box they default to in their profile, because that would mean they may have to pack more boxes.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 23, 2013)

It does seem a little  odd that the starter boxes are still available... http://www.julep.com/intro-box-ct-insider.html

I know they're trying to gain new customers, but you'd think they'd fill current customer orders first.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmm ive been skipping a ton lately and finally a box im willing to buy and the good ones are sold out..i may get the it girl but dont think its special enough. anyone know if on the skip option they added 'bc the box i wanted sold out'? Bc im sure otherwise their system wont measure people who wanted to buy but couldnt


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 23, 2013)

> Hmm ive been skipping a ton lately and finally a box im willing to buy and the good ones are sold out..i may get the it girl but dont think its special enough. anyone know if on the skip option they added 'bc the box i wanted sold out'? Bc im sure otherwise their system wont measure people who wanted to buy but couldnt


 I don't remember seeing that option when I skipped. That's a good point!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah i just skipped as theyre not restocking the sold out ones. Boo lol. But confirmed they didnt add a skip reason to reflect that



> I don't remember seeing that option when I skipped. That's a good point!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 23, 2013)

Maybe they assumed all the people who chose already chose? o.o

IDK, I was pretty indecisive too... but I didn't have any OOS problems.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 23, 2013)

When I checked it seemed as they still had those boxes available as "starter" boxes.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 23, 2013)

i really don't get it. i never liked the great gatsby and the 20's were all about being careless, reckless and insincere. i also hate flapper dresses and what was basically the start of the ultra-skinny women obsession. that aside, i don't even like the polish colors. they're super wintery to me.

have fun with your boxes though!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 23, 2013)

> i really don't get it. i never liked the great gatsby and the 20's were all about being careless, reckless and insincere. i also hate flapper dresses and what was basically the start of the ultra-skinny women obsession. that aside, i don't even like the polish colors. they're super wintery to me. have fun with your boxes though!


 The twenties was about more than that lol. They were coming off the Spanish Influenza, which killed a LOT of people, like 20 million worldwide. The Industrial Revolution came to an end, WWI finished and obviously, great social and cultural advances with music and the arts. The Harlem Renaissance happened, technological innovations in radio, household products and travel. .. There was a huge boom in the economy and stock market. Then 1929 rolled around, the stock market crashed, and the Great Depression began.


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There was a huge boom in the economy and stock market. Then 1929 rolled around, the stock market crashed, and the Great Depression began.


 Oh no, lets not talk about the Great Depression! I just finished a (very, very) long term paper about that and I'm trying to avoid thinking about school and finals right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The twenties was about more than that lol. They were coming off the Spanish Influenza, which killed a LOT of people, like 20 million worldwide. The Industrial Revolution came to an end, WWI finished and obviously, great social and cultural advances with music and the arts. The Harlem Renaissance happened, technological innovations in radio, household products and travel. ..
> 
> There was a huge boom in the economy and stock market. Then 1929 rolled around, the stock market crashed, and the Great Depression began.


 You forgot the Eighteenth Amendment and the Volstead Act!  Super ultra mega important.  Without it, we wouldn't have _Some Like It Hot_.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 23, 2013)

> You forgot the Eighteenth Amendment and the Volstead Act! Â Super ultra mega important. Â Without it, we wouldn't have _Some Like It Hot_.


 Aaahh! Yes, yes! Volstead, which led to parts of the "roaring" lol.. I always think of the Suffrage movement and late 19teens... if that makes sense, but of course. Thanks for the reminder! Aaaand, art deco; I love me some art deco!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 23, 2013)

And the 19th Amendment, which gave _women_ the right to vote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A lot of the extravagance had to do with the economic boom America was experiencing as a result of being a major supplier (of food, among other things) to Europe due to WWI. However, saying that the "20's were all about being careless," does as much a disservice to the decade as much as saying The 2000's is about a flippantly consumerist against better judgement.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 23, 2013)

Art Deco, Charlston, Short cute hairdos, fancier makeup, fancy spats on guys...oh I love the 20's!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Art Deco, Charlston, Short cute hairdos, fancier makeup, fancy spats on guys...oh I love the 20's!


 Me too! I love looking at pictures of my grandmother at the time. The clothing, makeup and hair were all so glam!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The clothing, makeup and hair were all so glam!


 Agreed! That's my favorite decade of history to learn about!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

Love the history buffs on this thread! Definitely an important and exciting time in American history.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 24, 2013)

lol sorry i was only talking about the 20's as highlighted in the great gatsby! not that nothing good happened! every decade is worth something. hell, we're probably more despicable now as a culture in the u.s. than then. also, i can kinda understand how people love a certain decade; i really don't like the styles of the 20s but i LOVE the 40s. i also don't like the 60s style but to me it's just a modern version of the 20s.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

So I have changed my mind about my selection like a hundred times already, and I still don't know what im going to end up with. :/


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

Sooo Savvy Mavens...

I have an offer from Julep that says 'Become a Maven today with this exclusive FREE BOX OFFER...as our special introductory offer your first box is FREE' and then gives a code.

Are there any cons to this? Can you skip months? Are there gonna be hidden charges?

I am... obviously tempted but do not think I want to do Julep as a monthly thing, or even as an occasional thing... I just am tempted by the shiny free pretties.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo Savvy Mavens...
> 
> ...


 I had a free code when I started, I still had to pay shipping about $3.99 but you can skip as many times as you want.


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 24, 2013)

hilarious, but despite what i said, i got the bombshell box.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

Broke down and signed up for classic with a twist :/ It was indeed $4 shipping.

If I (as may be inevitable) keep doing this, will there always be a shipping cost? Or is it usually rolled in? 

Also what do the points do?? It says I got 100?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 24, 2013)

> Broke down and signed up for classic with a twist :/ It was indeed $4 shipping. If I (as may be inevitable) keep doing this, will there always be a shipping cost? Or is it usually rolled in?Â  Also what do the points do?? It says I got 100?


 If I recall correctly, there's only a shipping fee with your introductory box then its free shipping! You can use points towards your boxes and purchases I think...I've only been subscribed for one month so if I'm wrong regarding the points I apologize!


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo Savvy Mavens...
> 
> ...


I got the same email- at first I was thinking I would just skip it, but I peeked in on the thread here and saw you could skip months, so I decided to check it out. I've poked around on their site before, and they have some gorgeous colors~

I went with Classic with a Twist, too. (It was a toss up between that and It Girl- I so love polishes with mixed size glitters)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 24, 2013)

Did anyone who ordered a starter box get their box yet? Also, does anyone know if you get tracking with starter boxes?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who ordered a starter box get their box yet? Also, does anyone know if you get tracking with starter boxes?


 You should get a tracking with a starter box, but I haven't gotten a tracking yet.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should get a tracking with a starter box, but I haven't gotten a tracking yet.


 Gotcha, thanks! Maybe the 'Roaring Twenties' starter boxes will just get shipped with the regular boxes. Soon enough for me


----------



## wels5711 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have changed my mind about my selection like a hundred times already, and I still don't know what im going to end up with. :/


 me too i have it down to the modern beauty or it girl


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't really think it's strange that starter boxes are left. They're just prepacked like the other sets are.

I realize that people will get upset, but there's just no way they can hand pack that amount of boxes in a week. Prepacking makes way more sense, because then they have a quantifiable amount of boxes available, which I would prefer to some mythical number based on inventory pieces of individual items instead of as a whole.

It doesn't bother me that they sell add on items that are sold out as regular boxes, because those are a separate inventory item.

It's like if you go to Sephora. They have Benefit sets that contain items that they sell individually in the store, but if they sell out of the kit of them, you can't just expect them to put together a kit of the items for the same price just because the box ones exist.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

So after a million changes I ended up with modern beauty with Zelda and Etta as add-ons.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really think it's strange that starter boxes are left. They're just prepacked like the other sets are.
> 
> ...


 Yup, plus it would be a really complicated inventory structure with tons of room for error if they did it by piece rather than by prepacked boxes.


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really think it's strange that starter boxes are left. They're just prepacked like the other sets are.
> 
> ...


 Yep, I also agree and it seems like some people will get mad and some might look for a reason to get mad anyway. So there's no way Julep (or any other company, really) can make absolutely everyone happy all of the time. 

I actually upgraded for the first time and added Etta. I really like this month and I don't know why but it makes me feel better to see that other posters upgraded too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I also agree and it seems like some people will get mad and some might look for a reason to get mad anyway. So there's no way Julep (or any other company, really) can make absolutely everyone happy all of the time.
> ...


 i also agree! for some reason etta wasn't even available as an option for me. stinks, but i will just have to wait for it.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have no idea which box I picked, and I don't know where to look to see which one I picked!  GAH!  Why is their site so complicated!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea which box I picked, and I don't know where to look to see which one I picked!  GAH!  Why is their site so complicated!


 If you picked another box other than your normal profile you should get an email confirming it. If not im sure you can write to them and they will let you know which box is coming to you.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea which box I picked, and I don't know where to look to see which one I picked!  GAH!  Why is their site so complicated!


 I know you can see it somewhere on your account page... order history or something. You can't click on the box information but it at least tells you Roaring Twenties Modern Beauty etc.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 26, 2013)

I just got a text deal from Julep. 2 polishes for the price of 1. Use the code 2FOR1 if you're interest. It says it expires on 4/28.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 26, 2013)

> I just got a text deal from Julep. 2 polishes for the price of 1. Use the code 2FOR1 if you're interest. It says it expires on 4/28.


 Looking into that! Thanks!


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 27, 2013)

I was charged this morning for my box. I wonder if I am going to get this box as early as I got last month's box. Hope so because I'm excited to try out the lipsticks.


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 27, 2013)

I had yet another card issue and called Julep and was told that they processed orders this morning but were re-processing payments on monday morning too. The girl I spoke to was super nice and told me that they sent the boxes as soon as the charge went through so we'd have them within the week. I'm super sad that I'm gonna have to wait a couple of days longer for my upgrade but it's nice to know how things work.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 27, 2013)

I forgot that the add on part ships separate! Bummer.

I am super excited for this box though! It should be awesome.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 27, 2013)

> If you picked another box other than your normal profile you should get an email confirming it. If not im sure you can write to them and they will let you know which box is coming to you.


I didn't order my usual box, oh well guess it'll be a surprise! Got an email saying my box shipped today!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't order my usual box, oh well guess it'll be a surprise! Got an email saying my box shipped today!


 Yay! Im still waiting on my shipping email.


----------



## MichelleATX (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's how you find out what you're signed up for:

--Log in

--Look for "Monthly Maven Activities," next to where it says "My Account," OR from the drop down menu on the top right that says "My Account," drop down to "My Maven Profile." Click on "My Maven Style Profile"--this will show the last profile you selected, which is what your box will be.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Here's how you find out what you're signed up for: --Log in --Look for "Monthly Maven Activities," next to where it says "My Account," OR from the drop down menu on the top right that says "My Account," drop down to "My Maven Profile." Click on "My Maven Style Profile"--this will show the last profile you selected, which is what your box will be. Hope that helps.


 That just shows my normal profile, I switched this month...! I usually go with my profile, CWaT but I changed this month


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 29, 2013)

My box will be delivered today!  I fully expected other people to have gotten their boxes already.. yay for getting it early!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 29, 2013)

So I've been charged already (I checked my bank account) and it was charged a few days ago for the whole Jazz Collection, which I ordered...but I go onto Julep's website and it doesn't show that order in my previous orders at all. I also haven't received a shipping email yet. Is this normally for people that choose the update? Because I have seen other people already start receiving their boxes this week.




I'm not impatient or anything, I just want to make sure there isn't a glitch with my profile or something might have gone amiss.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2013)

> So I've been charged already (I checked my bank account) and it was charged a few days ago for the whole Jazz Collection, which I ordered...but I go onto Julep's website and it doesn't show that order in my previous orders at all. I also haven't received a shipping email yet. Is this normally for people that choose the update? Because I have seen other people already start receiving their boxes this week. :11dh: I'm not impatient or anything, I just want to make sure there isn't a glitch with my profile or something might have gone amiss.


 I'm in the exact same situation, although I think mine just charged yesterday.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good grief -- my box is out for delivery, too!  I don't think I've ever had a Julep delivery that got to NJ so quickly!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking forward to reviews!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking forward to reviews!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the exact same situation, although I think mine just charged yesterday.


I'm glad I'm not the only one then! Let me know if you get a shipping email, and I'll do the same



This is my last sub box I'm waiting for this month, and I'm super excited since I upgraded. Even though I'm not keeping all of them, just looking at a box full of goodies makes me all giddy lol


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah i just skipped as theyre not restocking the sold out ones. Boo lol. But confirmed they didnt add a skip reason to reflect that


 Okay so I just checked my bank statement today and saw I was charged...contacted them to see what happened but can't even see which box I got either, and  most importantly:I can't believe my skip didn't go through? Gah! I wasn't at all excited for any of the boxes left over


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay so I just checked my bank statement today and saw I was charged...contacted them to see what happened but can't even see which box I got either, and  most importantly:I can't believe my skip didn't go through? Gah! I wasn't at all excited for any of the boxes left over


 did you get a confirmation email for skipping? it would have arrived immediately in your inbox after submitting the skip (which has a few steps you have to click through)


----------



## tulosai (Apr 29, 2013)

Yay I got my tracking email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super excited for my first (and if I Have any will power at all hopefully my last... I have too much nail polish to live) maven box!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good grief -- my box is out for delivery, too!  I don't think I've ever had a Julep delivery that got to NJ so quickly!


 Mine too! i'm in VA!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you get a confirmation email for skipping? it would have arrived immediately in your inbox after submitting the skip (which has a few steps you have to click through)


 i'm pretty sure i didn't unfortunately (no mistakes i'm not blaming julep it just really bugs me that i thought i had gone through the whole skip step) i hope i can get it cancelled before it ships since i haven't received a shipping notice let's hope that means yes


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 29, 2013)

My Boho Glam box arrived today.  I'm loving the extra this month - don't look at the spoiler if you want to be surprised.  Millie is my favorite of the two polishes - it's a unique shade of blue.  Very pleased with everything!


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 29, 2013)

My box is out for delivery today too!!  SO excited!  I had gum surgery on Friday, so I could use a pick me up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery today too!!  SO excited!  I had gum surgery on Friday, so I could use a pick me up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG feel better.  I had gum surgery a year and a half ago and it may have been the most painful experience of my life.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery today too!!  SO excited!  I had gum surgery on Friday, so I could use a pick me up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ouch, that sounds painful!  Which box did you get?


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Boho Glam box arrived today.  I'm loving the extra this month - don't look at the spoiler if you want to be surprised.  Millie is my favorite of the two polishes - it's a unique shade of blue.  Very pleased with everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 29, 2013)

Finally saw that I got charged. I was starting to get worried because some of you gals have already received your box. I didn't stick with my normal profile, so I thought maybe something went wrong, but then I checked my email and saw that I did receive a confirmation email confirming my selection, so I just figured that they were taking their sweet time to process mine. Can't wait to get my box and can't wait to everyone elses either


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 29, 2013)

I was finally charged today as well. I'm excited, I love the extra this month!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh I realllly hope I get that extra!!!! Soooo cute!


----------



## ling168 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Boho Glam box arrived today.  I'm loving the extra this month - don't look at the spoiler if you want to be surprised.  Millie is my favorite of the two polishes - it's a unique shade of blue.  Very pleased with everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyd (Apr 29, 2013)

This must be the fastest shipping ever - I, too, got my Bombshell box today. LOVE the polishes, and the extra. My Stink Dog killed my phone, so until the replacement arrives, no photos for me.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 29, 2013)

It's ridiculous how excited I got over the gorgeous tissue paper in the boxes this month.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 29, 2013)

> My Boho Glam box arrived today.Â  I'm loving the extra this month - don't look at the spoiler if you want to be surprised.Â  Millie is my favorite of the two polishes - it's a unique shade of blue.Â  Very pleased with everything!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh my, I'm so jelly you received yours already! lol It looks fantastic, especially the extra item!


----------



## maeiland (Apr 29, 2013)

I got my bombshell box today as well. Gabrielle is a really pretty purple that looks very close to my wedding color so I may use it for my pedicure for the wedding. Zelda is GORGEOUS and so sparkly. Now i'm just waiting for my add-ons of Alice &amp; Paris. I haven't tried the lipsticks yet and the extra is super cute, it was totally unexpected.


----------



## lemony007 (Apr 29, 2013)

Me too. I usually save mine.

edit: I was trying to reply about the tissue paper.


----------



## lemony007 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Boho Glam box arrived today.  I'm loving the extra this month - don't look at the spoiler if you want to be surprised.  Millie is my favorite of the two polishes - it's a unique shade of blue.  Very pleased with everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box, and I am also very pleased. The lipsticks smell like tangerines. Has anyone else noticed that a lot of their products have an orange/tangerine smell to them? I can't wait to get my add-ons Paris, Myrtle(I think that was name), and Gabrielle.


 
I did notice that they smell like tangerine as well!  I thought it was a smell wafting in from outside my car!

 For those curious about the size of the lipstick


----------



## brandarae (Apr 29, 2013)

Received my Boho Glam box today. I wasn't expecting it since I hadn't gotten a shipping email. Fastest I've ever gotten it (I'm in Delaware). Love the whole box! What to play with first?


----------



## Jaly (Apr 29, 2013)

I got my bombshell box today ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zelda, the gold polish is GORGEOUS!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2013)

> I'm glad I'm not the only one then! Let me know if you get a shipping email, and I'll do the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my last sub box I'm waiting for this month, and I'm super excited since I upgraded. Even though I'm not keeping all of them, just looking at a box full of goodies makes me all giddy lol :11:


 I just got shipping! I also ordered Etta, which I know will ship separately, but this email said it was specifically my Maven box.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Apr 29, 2013)

Got my box this afternoon. Very happy with everything so far. I also got the CWAT box, and I can't wait to swatch the polishes. I did swatch the lippies and I really like the sheerness of the lighter two shades. Lady in Red is gorg on, but it did dry my lips out a little bit. Enjoy my swatch photo:


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## klg534 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's ridiculous how excited I got over the gorgeous tissue paper in the boxes this month.


I got excited about it too!  Love the design and little sparkles in it.  I'd say aesthetically, Julep knocked it out of the park this month.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 29, 2013)

I am thinking of signing up for Julep (using a code to only pay shipping for the box).  I was trying to read past Julep threads and it is like learning a foreign language!  Is there some where I can go to learn all the lingo?  TIA!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking of signing up for Julep (using a code to only pay shipping for the box).  I was trying to read past Julep threads and it is like learning a foreign language!  Is there some where I can go to learn all the lingo?  TIA!


 

Like which ones? Hehe.. CWaT is the "Classic with a Twist" profile.  That's the only one I could think of!


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 29, 2013)

I am so in love with this box this month. It was so pretty and elegant looking and I love the extra! And I too love the tissue paper. I kinda wish I got the whole collection now. Also the lipsticks are so mini, but super cute! Okay I'll stop gushing now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 29, 2013)

Has anybody that ordered the full upgrade collection gotten their tracking email yet?  I just got mine this afternoon, but it is a 9400 tracking number, which I've never seen on any of my past full upgrade collection orders before.  I'm wondering if they are sending me the wrong box or if this month is just lighter than past months. 

And of course the website isn't showing orders for monthly boxes anymore, and the selection confirmation has no order number on it, so I can't even cross reference order numbers to figure this out.  This month is really testing my abilities with patience! Hopefully I'll have mine by Saturday/Monday, and in the meantime I'll have to continue drooling over all the posted pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody that ordered the full upgrade collection gotten their tracking email yet?  I just got mine this afternoon, but it is a 9400 tracking number, which I've never seen on any of my past full upgrade collection orders before.  I'm wondering if they are sending me the wrong box or if this month is just lighter than past months.
> 
> And of course the website isn't showing orders for monthly boxes anymore, and the selection confirmation has no order number on it, so I can't even cross reference order numbers to figure this out.  This month is really testing my abilities with patience! Hopefully I'll have mine by Saturday/Monday, and in the meantime I'll have to continue drooling over all the posted pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My tracking number for what I'm guessing is my upgrade (see my post above about that) arrived this afternoon, and it's a 9400 number as well just like my add-on box from November that I just happen to have sitting next to me, although tracking isn't active yet, so I can't compare weights.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not a bad size lipstick! Did anyone get the lip scrub and have a photo of that they could post?! Thank you!


 I will be getting it in my box. When it comes, if no one has posted a picture yet, I'll be sure to post one!

I am wondering how you guys were able to add on the new polishes as add ons? I wasn't given any of those as options for my add on page. Is it because this was my first box?


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG feel better.  I had gum surgery a year and a half ago and it may have been the most painful experience of my life.


 Aww thanks!  Its been more annoying than painful.  Better than when I got my wisdom teeth out at least!  Now THAT was awful.


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 30, 2013)

I got my Bombshell box today and I am so excited about this month.  I think this is my favorite box to date.  I immediately put on Zelda, which is gorgeous.  Gabrielle also looks so pretty.  I can't wait to give it a try too.  I'm super picky about lipstick on me and I actually loved all the colors.  I normally wouldn't go for something as bold, but I thought it was truly flattering.  And the little box they come in is so so cute. I also loved the hair pins.  And I also give major points for the box display this month.  Overall, I am just super happy with it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 30, 2013)

> Has anybody that ordered the full upgrade collection gotten their tracking email yet?Â  I just got mine this afternoon, but it is a 9400 tracking number, which I've never seen on any of my past full upgrade collection orders before.Â  I'm wondering if they are sending me the wrong box or if this month is just lighter than past months.Â  And of course the website isn't showing orders for monthly boxes anymore, and the selection confirmation has no order number on it, so I can't even cross reference order numbers to figure this out.Â  This month is really testing my abilities with patience! Hopefully I'll have mine by Saturday/Monday, and in the meantime I'll have to continue drooling over all the posted pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Both my regular maven box &amp; add on box have 9400 tracking numbers. I think that's just the default prefix.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

I skipped this month (was on the fence until I got the Allure Beauty Box and then decided I shouldn't get Julep too), so I'm living vicariously through those of you who are getting them!

I did, however, order a bottle of Seche Vite top coat tonight. My freedom top coat totally dried out into a sticky and goopy mess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've only used it a few times and I went to use it tonight and it was like rubber cement. I'll probably email Julep about it to see what they say but did anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 30, 2013)

It was crazy box day at my house yesterday, with Allure box, an order from Mirenesse and my Julep BG box.  Love the polish colors; will likely be trying Zelda tonight (I put on the Sally Hansen Jaded polish from Allure box and I'm not liking it).  I really like the two lighter color lipsticks.  The red is a bit bold for my taste, and it seemed to "drag" across my lips -- maybe because it's a matte formula.  I wish I had the lip scrub add-on, because I'll be interested to see if using it first helps the application.  I LOVE the orange/tangerine scent and I'm surprised at how much I liked the poppy color!

The extra is cute ... but I think much too young for me.  I'm sure my nieces will love it, though.  All in all, a great box.

I ordered the Bombshell Twenties intro box and had it shipped to my mom's.  Will be curious to see whether/when she gets it.  Has anyone else received it yet?


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* 



My Boho Glam box arrived today.  I'm loving the extra this month - don't look at the spoiler if you want to be surprised.  Millie is my favorite of the two polishes - it's a unique shade of blue.  Very pleased with everything!

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to hide) 






I just joined Julep last week using FREEMAVEN and onlly paid $3.99 shipping. I picked BoHo introductory because I like the colors. That BoHo collection, does it mean that I'm gonna get that as well? I'm kinda disappointed that it comes with NYC Lipsticks collection, not Paris collection that I'm hoping for. However, I have worn orange (not that ORANGE) related color lipsticks before and it does look good on me since I'm fair/medium skinned, rarely get sunburn, blonde and brown eyed. Anyone please explain me how does the upgrade work? In what additional cost to the monthly subscripition? When I ordered the BoHo introductory kit, they asked me if I want to purchase other 'sale' items nail polishes for additional between $3 to $5 each which I declined. Has anyone claimed to be the winners of those fabulous jewerly stuff yet? The reason I went with BoHo collection is because I have too many glitter IT Girl similar type of polishes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got shipping! I also ordered Etta, which I know will ship separately, but this email said it was specifically my Maven box.


Me too!




So excited!


----------



## r4chel77 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined Julep last week using FREEMAVEN and onlly paid $3.99 shipping. I picked BoHo introductory because I like the colors. That BoHo collection, does it mean that I'm gonna get that as well? I'm kinda disappointed that it comes with NYC Lipsticks collection, not Paris collection that I'm hoping for. However, I have worn orange (not that ORANGE) related color lipsticks before and it does look good on me since I'm fair/medium skinned, rarely get sunburn, blonde and brown eyed. Anyone please explain me how does the upgrade work? In what additional cost to the monthly subscripition? When I ordered the BoHo introductory kit, they asked me if I want to purchase other 'sale' items nail polishes for additional between $3 to $5 each which I declined. Has anyone claimed to be the winners of those fabulous jewerly stuff yet? The reason I went with BoHo collection is because I have too many glitter IT Girl similar type of polishes.


 you will receive the new york lip trio with the boho glam box because that's what it contains (some of the styles had the new york one and others had the paris set; it wasn't by random/not possible that any boho glam box contains the paris set). if you check out the swatches on julep's website, you'll see the orange one is pretty sheer. i'm sure it will look great on you, especially if you've tried orange ones before. i totally never thought i'd wear orange and i actually have a bright orange one i just picked up!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery today too!!  SO excited!  I had gum surgery on Friday, so I could use a pick me up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box this afternoon. Very happy with everything so far. I also got the CWAT box, and I can't wait to swatch the polishes. I did swatch the lippies and I really like the sheerness of the lighter two shades. Lady in Red is gorg on, but it did dry my lips out a little bit. Enjoy my swatch photo:


 The lipsticks look so cute!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107*
> 
> ...


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Did you pick the Boho glam box using the 20s themed email? If not then you will get the Boho glam introductory box. Every month between the 20th and the 24th you will have a chance to pick your monthly box you can change styles or if you decide to get the whole collection is $30 to #35 dollars more so $50 or $50 for that months collection. People do win their items and they give away things all the time. I received a golden box in March and other people on here have also won things before. I hope that answers some of your questions.


 Too bad they're not doing golden boxes anymore.... :/


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did you pick the Boho glam box using the 20s themed email? If not then you will get the Boho glam introductory box. Every month between the 20th and the 24th you will have a chance to pick your monthly box you can change styles or if you decide to get the whole collection is $30 to #35 dollars more so $50 or $50 for that months collection. People do win their items and they give away things all the time. I received a golden box in March and other people on here have also won things before. I hope that answers some of your questions.
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad they're not doing golden boxes anymore.... :/


What's golden boxes?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's golden boxes?


 Before they started doing upgrades, they would send out Golden Boxes containing one of everything in the collection.  Now they're doing the Mystery Maven $1000 accessories box and the however many Golden Tickets.  I'm not sure what the Golden Tickets are for, though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before they started doing upgrades, they would send out Golden Boxes containing one of everything in the collection.  Now they're doing the Mystery Maven $1000 accessories box and the however many Golden Tickets.  I'm not sure what the Golden Tickets are for, though.


Oooooooo, cool thanks! That is a shame they're not doing it anymore then!


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 1, 2013)

I loved everything! This is my favorite monthly Julep box in a very long time.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved everything! This is my favorite monthly Julep box in a very long time.


THAT LIP SCRUB CONTAINER....Breathtaking


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

i signed up for the boho glam intro box, but i switched my account over to modern beauty so i could get the lipscrub and lipstick, i have no idea what i'm getting but i'd be neat if i could get the lip scrub! that container is lovely.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 1, 2013)

Secret store is up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved everything! This is my favorite monthly Julep box in a very long time.


 That's the box I ordered so pretty!


----------



## brandarae (May 1, 2013)

I told myself I wasn't going to even look at the secret store. Of course that didn't happen. Then I told myself I wouldn't buy anything. But, of course, that didn't happen. I couldn't resist the May Flowers set. So cute. I know I have similar colors but you can never have too many, right?


----------



## zorabell (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told myself I wasn't going to even look at the secret store. Of course that didn't happen. Then I told myself I wouldn't buy anything. But, of course, that didn't happen. I couldn't resist the May Flowers set. So cute. I know I have similar colors but you can never have too many, right?


I managed to *only* buy 2 items from the secret store, the May Flowers set and Jessica. I have so many polishes that I almost passed up the secret store (100+ bottles isn't a lot right?) but I had to get Jessica and that set curse you Julep!


----------



## brandarae (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I managed to *only* buy 2 items from the secret store, the May Flowers set and Jessica. I have so many polishes that I almost passed up the secret store (100+ bottles isn't a lot right?) but I had to get Jessica and that set curse you Julep!


 100+ bottles? No that's not alot! Lol... I missed Jessica. Looks like a beautiful color. Must resist......


----------



## r4chel77 (May 1, 2013)

yeah i agree with the golden box! it's nice that one person can get showered with such nice items but the golden tix i heard are only redeemable for specific items (which is fine, but why not just send the item?) and then golden boxes allowed 100 mavens each month to win the whole collection. then more recently, before switching to the mystery maven prize, they sent out 200 mavens each half of the collection. it's still a lot more fun, i think, for us all to have a fairly good chance of winning the product we subscribe to julep for.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 1, 2013)

wow, okay, for the first time i am really annoyed with julep. for some reason, my account reflects the payment as processing and the site won't let me access the secret store. items sell out pretty quickly so it's frustrating that i've already payed, the order has shipped and will arrive tomorrow, but yet it wasn't updated online. it wouldn't be a big deal but it's been a few days since it shipped and the secret store sells out super fast.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 1, 2013)

Can't find secret store? I just ordered an intro box but never got any email or ??


----------



## jennm149 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't find secret store? I just ordered an intro box but never got any email or ??


 If you have Secret Store access, it will show up if you go to My Account and then click "Monthly Maven Activities."  But I think the Secret Store is only open to Maven subscribers who ordered a Maven box for that month.  You might have to wait until next month if you just ordered the intro box.

And for those who've been waiting, the white jewelry box is back this month.  It was still available a couple of hours ago when I first looked in the store.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 1, 2013)

I just picked up a bottle of Ivy...I've had my eye on it for months!  Everything else looked like things I could live without.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 1, 2013)

Not seeing anything in the Secret Store i HAVE to HAVE this month...the only thing I'm kind of eyeing is the white jewelry box, but even that is eh. The one collection I would maybe consider is the Garden one, but that green is awful to me and two of the other colors I already either have or have something very similar...!  maybe i'll chance it on a mystery box again


----------



## coffeecardigan (May 1, 2013)

Got the Simply Sweet set, as Joy has been calling my name, I've been hankering for a hot green polish, I love buttercream yellows!  I must say, though, I do NOT need this.  Curse you, Julep!


----------



## OsLsNsmom (May 1, 2013)

I am pretty new to Julep. Today was first day I was able to access secret store. I just ordered the pedicure kit. Does anybody have it? Does it work? Thanks


----------



## shy32 (May 1, 2013)

Has this happened to anybody else? On april 27 my banking account said there was 19.99 pending from Julep. This month I changed from my normal Boho to the box that has the lipsticks, mascara and lip scrub. I checked my bank account last night and there is no sign of those charges anywhere the money is still in the bank. I never received tracking. This is my third month. I just tried calling as soon as they opened today and nobody ever answered so I had to leave a message. I am kind of bummed.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (May 1, 2013)

The only things I really wanted were Jessica and Harper and those are sold out. I guess Julep want's me to save my money this month!


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has this happened to anybody else? On april 27 my banking account said there was 19.99 pending from Julep. This month I changed from my normal Boho to the box that has the lipsticks, mascara and lip scrub. I checked my bank account last night and there is no sign of those charges anywhere the money is still in the bank. I never received tracking. This is my third month. I just tried calling as soon as they opened today and nobody ever answered so I had to leave a message. I am kind of bummed.


 Their customer service is usually pretty great, I say keep trying the usually do the right thing.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

So I was charged on the 27th but no tracking email yet. I hope my order ships fast because I want my goodies.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 1, 2013)

I just joined Julep last week using FREEMAVEN and onlly paid $3.99 shipping. I picked BoHo introductory because I like the colors. That BoHo collection, does it mean that I'm gonna get that as well? I'm kinda disappointed that it comes with NYC Lipsticks collection, not Paris collection that I'm hoping for. However, I have worn orange (not that ORANGE) related color lipsticks before and it does look good on me since I'm fair/medium skinned, rarely get sunburn, blonde and brown eyed. Anyone please explain me how does the upgrade work? In what additional cost to the monthly subscripition? When I ordered the BoHo introductory kit, they asked me if I want to purchase other 'sale' items nail polishes for additional between $3 to $5 each which I declined. Has anyone claimed to be the winners of those fabulous jewerly stuff yet? The reason I went with BoHo collection is because I have too many glitter IT Girl similar type of polishes. 
Did you pick the Boho glam box using the 20s themed email? If not then you will get the Boho glam introductory box. Every month between the 20th and the 24th you will have a chance to pick your monthly box you can change styles or if you decide to get the whole collection is $30 to #35 dollars more so $50 or $50 for that months collection. People do win their items and they give away things all the time. I received a golden box in March and other people on here have also won things before. I hope that answers some of your questions.

*To Reply this message above:*

I received that email but did not order or upgrade to BoHo Maven kit. That answered my questions. Ok, so basically I'm just getting an intro box; that's it? I know they're based in Seattle. I live in SF. I ordered it on Saturday (3 days ago). It said that it would ship 2 to 3 business days. I never got the shipping tracking info.(this is my first time with Julep; do they often send out tracking info.?) It would be nice if they could include that May BoHo Maven box otherwise those colors/lipsticks are currently sold out. Do they restock quickly?


----------



## estelle134 (May 1, 2013)

Anyone else think the lipsticks are beautiful but really really tiny?


----------



## r4chel77 (May 1, 2013)

i had to spend a total of 45 minutes waiting on the phone and two emails to freaking get a response from julep about why i don't have access to the store. i'm super upset about other things, really stressed, and buying nail polish shouldn't be another stress on top of it. i'm thinking of canceling my subscription.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only things I really wanted were Jessica and Harper and those are sold out. I guess Julep want's me to save my money this month!


I sleepily woke up this morning when my hubby was going to work and I quickly checked my email,...saw the secret store was open...perused for a minute or two...saw Harper and thought ooooo, that's pretty, I might get that! Promptly went back to sleep. Woke back up JUST NOW...and it's sold out! lol

That was fast! I'm not surprised though, I guess, it was really pretty.

Then I just went and bought Patti, Audrey and the Boho Glam tumbler. lol

I realize yesterday I said I wouldn't buy anything more for a while, but I'm sick. This will obviously make a girl feel better while she's sick, amiright?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i had to spend a total of 45 minutes waiting on the phone and two emails to freaking get a response from julep about why i don't have access to the store. i'm super upset about other things, really stressed, and buying nail polish shouldn't be another stress on top of it. i'm thinking of canceling my subscription.


Hey girl, what's going on? Did you log in and click on the Secret Store?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 1, 2013)

They're probably slow on shipping this month just because there's such a massive influx of orders. I remember November (when they first switched the system over too), my box didn't ship until the 2nd, so there's time yet...

did anyone who ordered the full upgrade get a shipping notif? &gt;: Still waiting on mine.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined Julep last week using FREEMAVEN and onlly paid $3.99 shipping. I picked BoHo introductory because I like the colors. That BoHo collection, does it mean that I'm gonna get that as well? I'm kinda disappointed that it comes with NYC Lipsticks collection, not Paris collection that I'm hoping for. However, I have worn orange (not that ORANGE) related color lipsticks before and it does look good on me since I'm fair/medium skinned, rarely get sunburn, blonde and brown eyed. Anyone please explain me how does the upgrade work? In what additional cost to the monthly subscripition? When I ordered the BoHo introductory kit, they asked me if I want to purchase other 'sale' items nail polishes for additional between $3 to $5 each which I declined. Has anyone claimed to be the winners of those fabulous jewerly stuff yet? The reason I went with BoHo collection is because I have too many glitter IT Girl similar type of polishes.
> Did you pick the Boho glam box using the 20s themed email? If not then you will get the Boho glam introductory box. Every month between the 20th and the 24th you will have a chance to pick your monthly box you can change styles or if you decide to get the whole collection is $30 to #35 dollars more so $50 or $50 for that months collection. People do win their items and they give away things all the time. I received a golden box in March and other people on here have also won things before. I hope that answers some of your questions.
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *estelle134* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else think the lipsticks are beautiful but really really tiny?


I actually thought they contained a fair amount of product, considering their size!  I do find myself concerned that they will snap off because they are more slender.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *estelle134* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else think the lipsticks are beautiful but really really tiny?


 I haven't received mine but from the pics I have seen  I don't think I would pay $20 for them.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're probably slow on shipping this month just because there's such a massive influx of orders. I remember November (when they first switched the system over too), my box didn't ship until the 2nd, so there's time yet...
> 
> did anyone who ordered the full upgrade get a shipping notif? &gt;: Still waiting on mine.


I did, but the tracking number isn't trackable.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i had to spend a total of 45 minutes waiting on the phone and two emails to freaking get a response from julep about why i don't have access to the store. i'm super upset about other things, really stressed, and buying nail polish shouldn't be another stress on top of it. i'm thinking of canceling my subscription.


 They are always super busy around this time of the month. I have never called them but I have had emails answered within minutes from them.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## r4chel77 (May 1, 2013)

ugh no access to the secret store for me this month. that's fine; i hear things are already sold out (which i understand, it's fine) so more money saved for me!


----------



## ledfordica (May 1, 2013)

Snatched up Audrey and a jewelry box from the secret store. I loved this month!


----------



## gemstone (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually thought they contained a fair amount of product, considering their size!  I do find myself concerned that they will snap off because they are more slender.


 The little fresh sugar lip balms that birchbox sent out/sephora had for their birthday gift last year were also super slender and much softer than this, but I didn't have a problem with them breaking at all.  I tink if you are careful, it will be fine.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The little fresh sugar lip balms that birchbox sent out/sephora had for their birthday gift last year were also super slender and much softer than this, but I didn't have a problem with them breaking at all.  I tink if you are careful, it will be fine.


 yeah, just don't extend them out all the way. i always keep my lip products swiveled so just the minimum amount of product sticks out past the container because depending on the formula, any lipstick/balm can break. 

bite beauty had mini lipsticks that are smaller and narrower than these and although they're firm enough, i still keep the product swiveled deep into the container so just enough pokes out to apply it. it's really easy to do if you're in the habit of it and not annoying/requiring focus.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 1, 2013)

Wearing the flower pin today - age appropriate be damned.  I actually took the time to blow dry my hair just so I could wear it, and it's raining all day so now I'm a fuzz ball.  Can't find my umbrella and I've got a meeting in 15 meetings.  Found my umbrella, crisis averted!


----------



## gemstone (May 1, 2013)

The packaging! I think I am going to put my fresh sugar lip scrub away for a bit, and when I'm done with this one I'll depot it into here:sunshine:


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing the flower pin today - age appropriate be damned.  I actually took the time to blow dry my hair just so I could wear it, and it's raining all day so now I'm a fuzz ball.  Can't find my umbrella and I've got a meeting in 15 meetings.  Found my umbrella, crisis averted!


 It looks really pretty on you.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 1, 2013)

Got my modern beauty box a day early!  I just used the sugar scrub... it took every ounce of willpower I had not to lick it off my lips. Seriously. The ingredients are brown sugar, molasses, vitamin E, and shea butter. I can still smell it on my lips even after I took it off... I suddenly need to make cookies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I swiped the lipsticks on my hand and I am sadly disappointed. Other than the red one, they are SO sheer, you can barely see them. I like the set as a whole, but I'm glad I got it as my free intro box, because I don't think it would have been worth a full 20 bucks. I should have gotten some of the polishes. I loved Zelda and Paris. drats!


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

*sob, whine, sob* - No Julep for me today. Usually I get my boxes by the 1st.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sob, whine, sob* - No Julep for me today. Usually I get my boxes by the 1st.


 If it helps, the Zoya order I placed has been sitting in a city 20 minutes away from me for two days, and the scheduled delivery isn't even until the 6th. d'oh!

Which box are you getting?


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

The entire wardrobe. This might be why it hasn't even shipped yet.



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (May 1, 2013)

I skipped this month and don't really regret it (especially with sunnydebs snagging the two colors I wanted for me!) but those hair clips! Oh I want those so much!!!


----------



## gemstone (May 1, 2013)

I got my box today! But my roommates made fun of my for getting five boxes today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Julep, Jessie's girl replaced my broken polish from groupon, 1 early and 1 late graze box, and urban outfitters)


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The entire wardrobe. This might be why it hasn't even shipped yet.


 ahh... I think I just drooled a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (May 2, 2013)

I got my box today, but I never got a shipping notice, so I was pleasantly surprised when I got home today  I love, love, love the lip scrub.


----------



## puffyeyes (May 2, 2013)

I've been a Maven for a few months now.  I'm classic with a twist, and stayed with that this month.  I love the colors.  I think the lip products were worth it as well.  I knew they would be short, but they are really great quality.

Myrtle is what sold me (love the red!)

Zora is great. I have a color like it, but the shimmer will show brush strokes and end up looking like veins.

Sweet Lorraine was a little more sheer than I imagined, but more moisturizing than imagined.

Charleston is a an un-expected favorite!  

Lady in Red is super intense.  Deff use a brush to apply!

I don't care for the hair do-dads but my daughter loves them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2013)

I just logged into my account to check out the secret store &amp; I had this highlighted message above my regular account information: *Please complete your Beauty Bio to receive an exclusive discount code.*

So, I filled out the Beauty Bio &amp; hit save and nothing really happened. Does anyone know if the code is supposed to come up right away, or if it's e-mailed?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just logged into my account to check out the secret store &amp; I had this highlighted message above my regular account information: *Please complete your Beauty Bio to receive an exclusive discount code.*
> 
> So, I filled out the Beauty Bio &amp; hit save and nothing really happened. Does anyone know if the code is supposed to come up right away, or if it's e-mailed?


It's emailed




I just filled mine out!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's emailed
> ...


 Excellent! Thank you! I get so excited about discount codes


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Excellent! Thank you! I get so excited about discount codes


You're very welcome!



Absolutely! This discount code is certainly a good one! Definitely going to be put to good use here


----------



## brandarae (May 2, 2013)

Secret store purchase has shipped. I received tracking info the other day and it said it was for my Maven box but it must be for the add on (Etta) because I already received my May box. I completed my beauty bio and have already placed an order for Billie Jean. So now I'm awaiting three Julep packages. Could I be addicted? LOL


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today, but I never got a shipping notice, so I was pleasantly surprised when I got home today  I love, love, love the lip scrub.


 Damn that has me worried now actually. : I tend to be insecure in my mail/packages just because I've had so many incidents. I actually had to get get my CC company to issue a new card recently and it was supposed to be delivered Tuesday. I called them, then called Fedex, who told me the delivered it. =___= I was home the entire time, how can you have delivered it if I was home at the time and I don't have it?!

So... if they shipped without a tracking, I might never get it sigh :|


----------



## ydlr20 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn that has me worried now actually. : I tend to be insecure in my mail/packages just because I've had so many incidents. I actually had to get get my CC company to issue a new card recently and it was supposed to be delivered Tuesday. I called them, then called Fedex, who told me the delivered it. =___= I was home the entire time, how can you have delivered it if I was home at the time and I don't have it?!
> 
> So... if they shipped without a tracking, I might never get it sigh :|


 You might want to try calling them and ask for a tracking number. I know many people did get tracking info. I was just giving it a few days before calling them asking for tracking info, but to my surprise, my box was waiting for me when I got home yesterday.


----------



## ydlr20 (May 2, 2013)

I wonder what this Beauty Bio is about. Are they going to include more beauty items in future boxes?


----------



## lexxies22 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what this Beauty Bio is about. Are they going to include more beauty items in future boxes?


 Probably. I just explored their website to learn more about polishes/names, etc. since I did not get the May Juelp Maven box; only an intro box. As I was putting items onto my wishlist, I discovered that they displayed DD creams (under Pre-order section) that will be shipped by June 2013. Another version of BB and CC creams? I read the ingredients, it's no bueno! If I get this sample, then it's for a trade list for anyone who don't read labels Ha!

http://www.julep.com/shop/beauty-and-body.html

Here's the actual information how those ingredients does to our skin. I recently had Kiehl's Powerful Line Reduction Concentrate sample from BB's April box. After three weeks using it once a day at night time, to my horror, my large pores were filled with blackheads all over. I felt like a teenager (mind me I'm in my mid 30's!). Used Benhonite clay mixed with Vinegar and soaked all blackheads away (I exfoliated first before mask) twice this week and now, it's all gone! Here's the information that explains about ingredients to wash out for:

http://www.annmariegianni.com/ingredient-watch-list-dimethicone-the-smoothing-silicone-that-exacerbates-acne


----------



## Lolo22 (May 2, 2013)

I thought the Beauty Bio questions were worded really well.  If they do start sending out other beauty products, I think there's a good chance I would think whatever it might be is awesome, assuming they base it on our answers!


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Used _*Benhonite*_ clay mixed with Vinegar and soaked all blackheads away (I exfoliated first before mask) twice this week and now, it's all gone! Here's the information that explains about ingredients to wash out for:


 Do you mean Bentonite clay powder? What ratio did you use?


----------



## lexxies22 (May 2, 2013)

> Do you mean Bentonite clay powder? What ratio did you use?


 I used two table spoons vinegar equal powder ratio. You don't need to apply a lot on your face; a little goes a long way. But I used a little bit more because of the severe of blackheads. I bought this exfoliator from BB; great product for sensitive and dry skin. Sorry the clay jar is so huge and it's hard to take a picture to get the full readings so I'll do my best here. Got the clay from amazon.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 2, 2013)

And I forgot to add, after you're done with Benhonite Clay, you need to have a serum to heal your skin, to close up pores, that kind of thing. I heard about oil, yup, oil. Not Argan. I have to look it up.. Anyone know?


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2013)

I'm so going to have to track that clay down. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 2, 2013)

Wow...I just ordered three polishes and got the beauty bio discount on all three. I thought it would only be good on one. Happy dance!


----------



## jennm149 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow...I just ordered three polishes and got the beauty bio discount on all three. I thought it would only be good on one. Happy dance!


 Thanks for the post!  I saw it and ordered 2 polishes.  After the BeautyBio discount, the total was $11.20.  I paid for it with just about the very last of my Valentine's Day gift card, so I got 2 polishes for $5.20!!


----------



## starletta8 (May 2, 2013)

I'm really disappointed in Julep this month.  

Billing info for my box wasn't even registered until yesterday online.  That means it'll possibly get to the east coast sometime mid-late next week- a full two weeks after many of you got your boxes.

I never got shipping info for my add-on- but they've apparently shipped my secret store purchase.

This will be my first and last time upgrading at this rate.  Anyone who upgrades has to wait weeks?  That's counterintuitive.


----------



## sldb (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starletta8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really disappointed in Julep this month.
> 
> ...


 

Same here. My upgrade still says "electronic info received," I haven't heard anything about Etta at all, but my secret store purchase is set to be delivered on Saturday.

I do understand if they were overwhelmed this month, but I shouldn't be getting my secret store purchase before my upgrade.

Starting to get a bit frustrated.


----------



## starletta8 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly.

I know this was a different month for them, but a lag time of weeks for people who upgrade is just silly. I should mention that I upgraded and locked in my box early morning the 20th- in the first few hours of the selection window. 

Really, others shouldn't get their add-ons before I even get my box- let alone the secret store purchases!


----------



## katie danielle (May 2, 2013)

Oops nevermind.


----------



## sldb (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starletta8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> ...


Same here. I upgraded first thing Saturday morning.


----------



## sldb (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starletta8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> ...


And the sad thing is, this whole shipping mess is taking away from my excitement about the collection. I loved the collection -the colors were just beautiful. I upgraded as quickly as I could, and then it just turned into a mess.


----------



## ktb1 (May 2, 2013)

I got a Golden Ticket in my May 2013 box.  What I didn't get was any of the NYC literature (black cards, the monthly quote, etc).

My box had 3 nail polishes, the hair clips and a golden ticket card that came with a chunky pearl bracelet.   What is interesting is the tiny (and I mean tiny) round plated tag on the bracelet says "J. Crew."  I cannot decide if this is the real deal, or a knockoff, but it is a quality bracelet. 

I was actually very disappointed when I went in to accept my May 2013 box and the bulk of the boxes were sold out.  I had to settle for something far from my first choice and then do add-ons to get the colors I wanted.    I do wonder if the complete lack of inventory is the reason I got the golden ticket?


----------



## starletta8 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And the sad thing is, this whole shipping mess is taking away from my excitement about the collection. I loved the collection -the colors were just beautiful. I upgraded as quickly as I could, and then it just turned into a mess.


 I feel the same way.  The frustration is making me wish I could just cancel it all.


----------



## sldb (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *starletta8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel the same way.  The frustration is making me wish I could just cancel it all.


Exactly


----------



## Jaly (May 2, 2013)

How long is the BeautyBio discount code good for?

May and June is my no buy month....    I am holding off on completing the bio so I can save the codes for the future.....


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2013)

Wow. It's only the second of the month and people are freaking out about delays in shipping? 






I mean I think the popularity of the collection and some of the styles selling out was a good indicator that they were going to be behind, as far as I'm aware, they haven't had a month this popular yet.

There's probably a reason secret store orders are going out more quickly than the boxes, they're separate entities, it's like the birchbox shop vs. the box the send out each month.


----------



## ktb1 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're very welcome!
> ...


 I had the same message, and I filled out my profile.  I have yet to receive my e-mail.  I hope it comes soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same message, and I filled out my profile.  I have yet to receive my e-mail.  I hope it comes soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Uhoh! Sorry to hear that! Did you check your spam folder? I received mine within 10 seconds of confirming the purchase.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 2, 2013)

My Modern Beauty box came in today with no shipping email.  

Man, when they say sheer...they mean _really _sheer.  I had to do a couple of swipes with the poppy colored lipstick to get some color to show up.  But it feels nice and hasn't dried out my lips...so that's always a plus.  And the lip scrub...I'm in love.  It felt really thick and not very scrubby when I was using it, but as soon as I wiped it off, my lips felt pretty darn smooth.  I might have licked a little off my lips...which probably isn't too good for the insides.  



  I'm definitely buying more when I run out.  Now, if only my add-ons would show up so I can paint my nails.


----------



## katie danielle (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long is the BeautyBio discount code good for?
> 
> May and June is my no buy month....    I am holding off on completing the bio so I can save the codes for the future.....


 I didn't notice an expiration date anywhere in the email.


----------



## Ashitude (May 2, 2013)

I am such a sucker. I can not resist 50% off. I have 16 bucks on my Valentines card still to use also. I got these and only went over my card by $5.




Paris 
It Girl
  


Portia 
Boho Glam
  


Sofia 
Bombshell
 
  


Brooke 
Classic with a Twist


----------



## tasertag (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am such a sucker. I can not resist 50% off. I have 16 bucks on my Valentines card still to use also. I got these and only went over my card by $5.
> 
> ...


 OOO nice picks! I'm trying not to buy anything from Julep at the moment and this discount makes it really difficult.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am such a sucker. I can not resist 50% off. I have 16 bucks on my Valentines card still to use also. I got these and only went over my card by $5.
> 
> ...


 i'm really bummed i didn't try it for more than one polish - it said for one polish, so i didn't even bother trying!  damn me!!!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The entire wardrobe. This might be why it hasn't even shipped yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2013)

Still no package! Wah! (lol)


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love that packaging!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today! But my roommates made fun of my for getting five boxes today
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you had a really good mail day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ktb1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a Golden Ticket in my May 2013 box.  What I didn't get was any of the NYC literature (black cards, the monthly quote, etc).
> 
> ...


 The golden ticket is something new they started doing in April instead of a golden box. They pick random mavens to receive the golden ticket. I was really disappointed because the box I wanted was sold out, seems like May's collection was really popular. Post a pic of what you got im curious to see what they sent you.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 2, 2013)

So I just joined Julep and love getting the nail polish in the mail.  But you know what I REALLY love?  Those clear elastics that they wrap around the bags with the polish.  They are perfect for putting my hair up in a ponytail when I go for a run.  Snag free and they don't stretch out.  Totally random, I know.


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just joined Julep and love getting the nail polish in the mail.  But you know what I REALLY love?  Those clear elastics that they wrap around the bags with the polish.  They are perfect for putting my hair up in a ponytail when I go for a run.  Snag free and they don't stretch out.  Totally random, I know.


 I love them too, I save them all they are perfect for braids.


----------



## tasertag (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just joined Julep and love getting the nail polish in the mail.  But you know what I REALLY love?  Those clear elastics that they wrap around the bags with the polish.  They are perfect for putting my hair up in a ponytail when I go for a run.  Snag free and they don't stretch out.  Totally random, I know.


I never thought of trying to reuse them like that. I usually threw them across the room so my cat could chase it and play for a little.


----------



## hiheather (May 2, 2013)

> So I just joined Julep and love getting the nail polish in the mail. Â But you know what I REALLY love? Â Those clear elastics that they wrap around the bags with the polish. Â They are perfect for putting my hair up in a ponytail when I go for a run. Â Snag free and they don't stretch out. Â Totally random, I know. Â


 Each time I take them off I actually think to myself does anyone use these for hair. I actually save them and use them for securing polish in swaps.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

Has anybody who upgraded received their box yet? I have two shipment notification emails, but the tracking doesn't work on either one. I'm pretty sure one is the upgrade box, but I don't know if the other is the add-on or the Secret Store purchase....hm....I don't mind that it takes a while, but I do mind that I don't know WHERE they are or WHEN they'll be here. It's the not knowing part that I don't like


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2013)

for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!

it gave me a good laugh in the middle of studying for a property final.

also warning he was whispering in it and i don't know why because he was at his apartment alone, so ya might need to crank up the volume.


----------



## Yeti (May 2, 2013)

> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!! it gave me a good laugh in the middle of studying for a property final. also warning he was whispering in it and i don't know why because he was at his apartment alone, so ya might need to crank up the volume.


 Lol that's awesome! I love how descriptive he is for the lipstick box =)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol that's awesome! I love how descriptive he is for the lipstick box =)


 I'm glad he didn't try swatching them bahahah


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad he didn't try swatching them bahahah






That would have been hilarious!


----------



## Jaly (May 2, 2013)

This is so funny! He described the nail polish as mascaras!!!! And said u got a box without realizing its got lipsticks in it. Hahahahahaha


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...


 "Very shiny... good material."

Oh my god... I had to pause it because I was laughing too hard! ha ha. That was WAY more entertaining than the majority of the "unboxing" things on youtube!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is so funny! He described the nail polish as mascaras!!!! And said u got a box without realizing its got lipsticks in it. Hahahahahaha


 I was wondering why he was talking about mascaras! hahaha. There's this color... and a different color. Hilarious.


----------



## tasertag (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...


OMG THE ENDING! "A box, some things, and some mascaras.....and a bag." Ahahahahaha! I LOVE IT!


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody who upgraded received their box yet? I have two shipment notification emails, but the tracking doesn't work on either one. I'm pretty sure one is the upgrade box, but I don't know if the other is the add-on or the Secret Store purchase....hm....I don't mind that it takes a while, but I do mind that I don't know WHERE they are or WHEN they'll be here. It's the not knowing part that I don't like


 Was your add-on Etta?  I can't remember.  I have one shipment email but no movement, and I got the upgrade and Etta but no Secret Store stuff, so I'm thinking your other one is probably the Secret Store order.  I'm getting cranky with no updates information, too.  They might just be delayed in getting the boxes out the door, but I'm starting to get January Glossybox flashbacks, and that gives me a headache.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...


 I love the purring kitty! So cute!


----------



## Glossygirl (May 2, 2013)

I've been in bed sick all day with the stomach flu and your fiance's video really cheered me up...he's hilarious! Thanks for posting and making this sick girl smile


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was your add-on Etta?  I can't remember.  I have one shipment email but no movement, and I got the upgrade and Etta but no Secret Store stuff, so I'm thinking your other one is probably the Secret Store order.  I'm getting cranky with no updates information, too.  They might just be delayed in getting the boxes out the door, but I'm starting to get January Glossybox flashbacks, and that gives me a headache.


Yes, just Etta. I JUST NOW checked my tracking email again and NOW it works...but it says: Electronic Shipping Info Received as of MAY 1st



....even though I received the Shipment Confirmation email on April 29th......ummmm.....uhhhhh......hm.



This is upgrade box I believe. How weird is THAT!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2013)

I'm glad y'all enjoyed the video as much as I did 





His cat purrs SO LOUD. She sounds like a motor when we're on the phone.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 3, 2013)

I've received my monthly box and secret store purchase.  I love the little hair clips.  I used one of them in my daughter's hair today and it actually stayed put all day!  (She's 3 - this is a monumental achievement.)  I haven't swatched any of the colors yet, but am looking forward to doing so after I've finished my end-of-semester assignments.  I'm really looking forward to receiving Etta.


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 3, 2013)

I still haven't gotten my april box yet!! ughh ):


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...







That was hilarious and I love your kitty there supervising.


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

Still no shipping email for me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...


 OMG, hilarious!  He can have a career doing unboxing videos.  I'd watch them all.


----------



## katie danielle (May 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh that's hilarious!



> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!! it gave me a good laugh in the middle of studying for a property final. also warning he was whispering in it and i don't know why because he was at his apartment alone, so ya might need to crank up the volume.


----------



## gemstone (May 3, 2013)

> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!! it gave me a good laugh in the middle of studying for a property final. also warning he was whispering in it and i don't know why because he was at his apartment alone, so ya might need to crank up the volume.


 Ahahahahahahaha the only time he doesn't sound like he is so miserable/being tortured is the end where he sternly goes "No. You can't have this." To your cat


----------



## shy32 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...


Lol too funny! I enjoyed watching his man hands handling the products and of course the descriptions!


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 3, 2013)

> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!! it gave me a good laugh in the middle of studying for a property final. also warning he was whispering in it and i don't know why because he was at his apartment alone, so ya might need to crank up the volume.


 Thanks! I really needed that! LOL


----------



## jennm149 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...


 I was crying with laughter when I watched this this morning!  Can't decide what was the funniest part: the comment on the quality of the box that the lipsticks are in, or the summation: "a box, some ... things ... and mascara." 

Oh Lordy -- at least now I know how I sound when my husband gets a big shipment of his hobby stuff.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was crying with laughter when I watched this this morning!  Can't decide what was the funniest part: the comment on the quality of the box that the lipsticks are in, or the summation: "a box, some ... things ... and mascara."
> 
> Oh Lordy -- at least now I know how I sound when my husband gets a big shipment of his hobby stuff.


 I know!

"A box, that, and some mascara" was my favorite, right after "shiny" when holding up the Jazz trio box.  Too funny!


----------



## MaiteS (May 3, 2013)

LOL that video was brilliant. im glad he called the nail polish lip stick, eye shadow and mascara! the color description was great too "that one is this color" and this is the other color. LOL im dying right now.


----------



## sherbert (May 3, 2013)

Best. Unboxing. Ever.


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2013)

I had to give him a thumbs up on this. TOO FUNNY!



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...


----------



## barbyechick (May 3, 2013)

received the It Girl Box yesterday, packaging was definitely cute. still annoyed my skip didn't go through since i didn't necessarily care for this month's collection and maven boxes are final sale.

They seem like beautiful colors, just not colors I want right now. Coco really is a deep wine color, a deep red and slight purple tint. I'll probably really love it in the fall. Clara seems cute but it looks just like an in between two other Juleps I have, I'm just not looking for another pink-peach right now lol. It's my first glitter top coat and it looks very pretty in the bottle - slight purple sheen with bits of green and pink, colors remind me of the madewell floral print they have right now (birchbox emeryboard from april)


----------



## ling168 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!!
> 
> ...


 "Very Shiny...good material" lol 

that's sweet of him though haha.


----------



## Jaly (May 3, 2013)

I swatched and tried the NY Jazz trio last night and I liked it so much that I must post about it!

The light color is REALLY sheer, i.e. not noticeable on my pigmented lips.  Which is okay, I can use it as a lip balm b/c it really keeps my lips hydrated and is non-drying (as a comparison, baby lips from maybelline dries my lip out, maybelline whisper, depending on the formula may or may not dry out my lips, revlon lip butter cream brulee just feel too 'slick' and looked chalky on me)

The sheer orangy-red - Satin Doll shows on my lips, though I have to do a few swipes and its not too bright of a RED, it is orangy red pretty springy b/c of the sheerness.  VERY wearable, imo.

I didn't try the lady in red as yet.

I am constantly drinking hot tea at work here so didn't expect any lipstick/gloss to last more than 10 minutes, but these wear off into this soft faded look, no unsightly lipstick rings...   and it sort of stained my lips as when I reapply, which I reapply often, it became more orange on my lips but still the color is very wearable, springy and pretty. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope others enjoy these as much as I do, I was certainly surprised, since people RAVED about maybelline whispers and revlon lip butter but those 2 products didn't work for me and no one tried these lipstick yet and it worked for my lips! I may purchase the full size other colors from Julep in the future when they are available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (May 3, 2013)

i really, really enjoyed the unboxing video. haha 'this color' and '.......another color', and how 'i'm not sure what this is, lipstick?' which was later called 'mascara'.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 3, 2013)

I received my upgrade box today! Woooohooooo! So bizarre though, because I still checked the email that says: Your Julep May Maven Box is on it's way! and the tracking says it won't be here till the 6th???? It also shows that it recently left Washington, so who knows lol!

Pics! -

So many goodies to go through, I'll be writing a more in depth review once I try everything out. Good thing I have the day off today lol





Here is the drool-worthy pic of the polishes:





Now I have to decide which one's I'm going to keep and which I'm going to gift to my friend! This whole collection is so incredible looking! Before trying them though, I'm leaning towards Alice, Millie, Zelda, Zora...maaaaybe Gabrielle and maaaaybe Coco.

More pics and swatches to come later! Hopefully I'll be done with it all by tonight!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my upgrade box today! Woooohooooo! So bizarre though, because I still checked the email that says: Your Julep May Maven Box is on it's way! and the tracking says it won't be here till the 6th???? It also shows that it recently left Washington, so who knows lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 3, 2013)

> I received my upgrade box today! Woooohooooo! So bizarre though, because I still checked the email that says: Your Julep May Maven Box is on it's way! and the tracking says it won't be here till the 6th???? It also shows that it recently left Washington, so who knows lol! Pics! -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So jealous over here. Come on, Julep, I'm just down the freeway from you! It's almost a straight shot! Gimme!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my upgrade box today! Woooohooooo! So bizarre though, because I still checked the email that says: Your Julep May Maven Box is on it's way! and the tracking says it won't be here till the 6th???? It also shows that it recently left Washington, so who knows lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonChick (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone received shipping notification for their add-ons yet? I received my box earlier this week, but not a peep on the add-ons I selected.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This was the first collection I was seriously tempted to upgrade.  Kinda wish I had!


 me too...but i have so many nail polishes right now....and i just did a swap for two more!  ahhh


----------



## Yeti (May 3, 2013)

Yay, I got my upgrade box today too!  I am not really feeling the lipsticks, which was why I upgraded, but the polish colors are much prettier than I expected.  I kind of thought a lot of them seemed similar to one another in the previews, but they are all really unique.  The extra wasn't included in the upgrade which surprised me, but I would have promptly misplaced them anyway, lol!  The lipsticks seem like decent quality and I don't mind the mini size, but my lips are kind of weirdly/sickly pale with some silly freckles, and most of the sheers are not even showing up on them.


----------



## Starlet (May 3, 2013)

> for y'alls entertainment, i asked my fiancee to take some pictures of my julep box that came in today, and he gave me a really awful video instead!! it gave me a good laugh in the middle of studying for a property final. also warning he was whispering in it and i don't know why because he was at his apartment alone, so ya might need to crank up the volume.


 That was the best unboxing video. Too sweet of him to do that for you.


----------



## starletta8 (May 3, 2013)

No box this week- and the shipping into says the box was delivered TO Washington state yesterday.

I'm not in Washington state.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sherbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best. Unboxing. Ever.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 3, 2013)

I've tried to type my response like 10 now b/c the internet is down so I'm on my phone and that keeps refreshing before I can post sigh.... Got my full wardrobe upgrade today too, showed up w/o tracking. Also no extra... I think all the wardrobe boxes are missing the hairclips, but when I asked on julep's fb wall someone else mentioned calling julep and getting added to a list and it will ship to you??


----------



## Yeti (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've tried to type my response like 10 now b/c the internet is down so I'm on my phone and that keeps refreshing before I can post sigh....
> 
> Got my full wardrobe upgrade today too, showed up w/o tracking. Also no extra... I think all the wardrobe boxes are missing the hairclips, but when I asked on julep's fb wall someone else mentioned calling julep and getting added to a list and it will ship to you??


Good to know, thank you!  Not sure if I will call, I don't really *need* them, but they are awfully cute =)


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone had issues with the mascara they got in their box? Mine has a funky consistency. It looks like there are lots of little... pieces of fur or something in it. Is that how the mascara normally is?


----------



## wildsp187 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received shipping notification for their add-ons yet? I received my box earlier this week, but not a peep on the add-ons I selected.


I did.  Mine is in Santa Clarita right now so I should get it tomorrow.


----------



## DragonChick (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the mascara they got in their box? Mine has a funky consistency. It looks like there are lots of little... pieces of fur or something in it. Is that how the mascara normally is?


 Short answer: yes.

They add fibers to their mascara which are supposed to define and make your lashes look fuller and thicker.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 3, 2013)

I got my add on order today...never did get a package sent email. I only ordered one polish, Millie. It's lovely!


----------



## meaganola (May 3, 2013)

Yay, got my wardrobe today, too! The last I checked tracking this afternoon, it was still showing as notification transmitted. No hair clips, and I really do want them, so I'll send off email tonight because I can do that sooner than calling since I believe they're closed on the weekends.


----------



## Lily V (May 3, 2013)

Hi! Hope y'all don't mind me jumping in- I'm new to MUT &amp; julep too, I just joined and my first (intro) box arrived today! But I've been lurking on the group for a bit while anxiously waiting for my stuff to arrive...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

-are the shipping notifications normally always wonky, or because this is apparently a very popular month, that the bigger than normal (?) influx of orders, is causing havoc?  For me, I signed up and got the intro box (bombshell w/ petra &amp; yumi) with an add-on of Julia on the 27th. Of course right after I place my order, I find out about the 2 for 1 code they advertised on fb, so I placed a 2nd order for paris &amp; coco (because I was worried all the set the stage stuff would be sold out by may).  And no emails were sent.  As soon as May 1st hit, I was stalking the store, and I saw the may boxes, I snatched up the bombshell box (yay, paris lipsticks!) and Vivien with the beautybio 50% code (&amp; still kicking myself that I didn't try the code with more than 1 polish...urgggghhh..).  I get an email on the 2nd saying my May box &amp; vivien has shipped (still no word on the other 2 orders placed on the 27th) but today, I got the intro box &amp; the paris/coco separate order...not the May one they actually emailed me about. hahahahha! oh well, at least I have some of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Petra is such a pretty raspberry shade, yumi is awesome- though it may be a dupe for my sally hansen strobe light (but I'm trying to convince myself that yumi is a tad darker and more glitter dense..but I really need to swatch them). Julia is fab too.  And I'm so in love with coco &amp; paris!!  While I'm not a big creme fan, (more a glitter/shimmer/duochrome gal), the color of coco is the perfect shade of oxblood that I've been looking for, for a really long time- super pleased! 

-oh &amp; I also got the modern beauty volumnizing mascara (nice formula), plus an extra nail file &amp; polish remover pad w/ my intro bombshell box &amp; a sample of the rock star hand cream that came w/ paris &amp; coco. All in all, really excited to have joined!  Now I just need my zelda, gabrielle, vivien, &amp; lipsticks!!

-this might seem like a dumb question, but how does one use the "swatch me" stickers that are on the tops of the caps?  I cant figure out exactly how you're supposed to use the brush to swatch the polish on it, if the brush is attached to the cap???

ok, sorry if that was way long- I'm just really excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! Hope y'all don't mind me jumping in- I'm new to MUT &amp; julep too, I just joined and my first (intro) box arrived today! But I've been lurking on the group for a bit while anxiously waiting for my stuff to arrive...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Normally I don't have issues with Julep shipping. So maybe it's just an issue with volume and everyone liking this months theme.

As for the "swatch me" stickers. You can separate the cap and the brush so you can paint the sticker. Just like Butter London polishes. Sometimes you have to yank a little hard but it should separate pretty easily.

Oh and welcome to MUT and Julep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lily V (May 3, 2013)

thanks tasertag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sitting here dying to try one of my new polishes- (even though I love what I already have on my fingers now- JulieG frosted gumdrop polish in rock candy), but I can't decide what I want to try first... and I want to try the hand cream too.. should prbly do that before the polish, huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Short answer: yes.
> ...


 Ah. Then I probably should not have picked off all those things from the wand when I put it on earlier... hahaha.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 3, 2013)

idk how good julep's mascara formula is, but i have modelco.'s fiber mascara and i love it. it adds a lot of definition to my eyelashes without feeling clumpy or heavy, which is usually the reason i never wear mascara in the first place.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had issues with the mascara they got in their box? Mine has a funky consistency. It looks like there are lots of little... pieces of fur or something in it. Is that how the mascara normally is?


I found the black volumizing mascara had more or longer fibers than the brown lengthening one did.  Consequently, I'd find fibers on my face when I wore the black one, but had no issues with the brown one (which I like and am wearing today).


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2013)

Yay, my Etta add-on arrived today!  As a side note, I just compared my shipping email to the tracking numbers on the packages, and it turns out that the email was for Etta.  I did not receive one for the upgrade that I received yesterday.

ETA:  Julep Etta versus Zoya Meg.  My camera won't pick this up, but Etta is a teensy bit lighter and yellower than Meg.  Close enough for most people to be considered the same, but not close enough for me!


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2013)

No shipping email for me yet, I sent them an email but no reply.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2013)

This month is a mess for Julep.. too many sales or something. Got my box and usually my add ons come the very next day. Several days went by and I did receive my add ons, but never a shipping notice. Seemed like upgrades took longer. I think there's just a lot going on this month, between their various sales, boxes selling out, secret store releases.


----------



## avonleabelle (May 4, 2013)

I finally got my addon order in today. I got Paris and Zelda. Paris is gorgeous and I can't wait to use it. I also got my secret store order in today too. I got the may flowers kit and the it girl tumbler. I must have been one of the first 800 order because I got a pair of earrings. Good thing I have pierced ears.


----------



## CaliMel (May 5, 2013)

My box should be here on Monday and the add on hasn't updated tracking, but it typically comes a couple days later/the next day.

Oddly I got credit on Bloomspot for my order, because of their 10% back thing. I thought that was nice.

I'm excited to get my stuff though!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2013)

I got my It Girl box + my add ons (Modern Perspective set) today even though the tracking said they wouldn't be here 'til Monday! 




 HAPPY GIRL!
Took me a while to decide what color to paint my nails, but I went with Zelda, with Paris over the top as an accent on some nails. It. Is. Gorgeous. Seriously. I can't stop looking at my nails!


----------



## Sputinka (May 5, 2013)

My boho glam box hasn't even shipped yet. I'm kind of annoyed with julep this month.


----------



## Lily V (May 5, 2013)

allistra, I know isn't Paris amazing?? I finally decided what I wanted to try out 1st (these being my first juleps ever)- I ended doing (with a light base of zoya Hermina underneath)- Yumi with Paris over top. It is a pinky-goldish-beige glitterbomb explosion party on my nails! ahahhahaha. I love it!!  It is so sparkly, I cant stop staring at my nails. I kept showing my boyfriend, and he was just "uh huh, yeah... sparkly...okay..sure. mmm hmmm...yes dear."





Despite my ever-growing horde of glitter polishes, I have nothing in my collection like Paris. :happy dance:  It's even nice and thick, like how I prefer my glitters to be- makes it easier to get a good even coating of glitter all over the nails, without having "bare spots".  I really hope julep makes more glitters like this.  Now if my May bombshell box would finally get here before I leave for vacation, I will be a very happy girl.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 5, 2013)

ugh there was a glitch in the system so i couldn't access the secret store (called and they said ITS was working on it)  and then i found out that the may flowers set (tina-shimmery darker lilac, denver-seafoam, cody-cantaloupe orange) was available there for a good discount. it definitely stinks i couldn't get it, but i used the beauty bio discount to grab tina and denver.


----------



## cari12 (May 5, 2013)

I didn't get May's box but just did the Beauty Bio quiz and got Leah with my discount. Interesting that they say in the email with the code that it's good for half off ONE polish but I had two in my cart at one point and it took the discount from both so I guess it's 50% off you whole polish order? Or maybe that was a glitch?

Curious to see where they are headed with that beauty bio info too.


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

My email says:



> Please enjoy 50% off the nail color of your choice!


 
Not "one."  "The."  For some reason, that makes me think that there's not really an item limit as long as it's all the same order.  I'm not sure it really matters for me, though, because I'm on a no-buy, and I don't really see anything I'm particularly interested in even if I wasn't.

(And in witchy passive agressive news, I am on a self-imposed no-purple restriction during the workweek for the next two weeks.  It's a long story involving a toxic coworker leaving the company.  I'm really looking forward to two weeks from tomorrow when I can wear Alice to work.)


----------



## cari12 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My email says:
> 
> ...


 You're right! Sorry! Totally read that as one the first time through. It's still early for me ;-)

I'm skipping June this month since I've spent a ton on beauty already (Allure box, extra Ipsy sub, to name a couple) but I've really been wanting Leah for summer so I went for it. Now I'm just hoping June's colors aren't tempting.


----------



## hiheather (May 5, 2013)

I wonder how long the Beauty Bio code is valid. I'm holding off kn filling mine out so I can finally stock up on colors I've wanted for awhile.


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're right! Sorry! Totally read that as one the first time through. It's still early for me ;-)
> 
> I'm skipping June this month since I've spent a ton on beauty already (Allure box, extra Ipsy sub, to name a couple) but I've really been wanting Leah for summer so I went for it. Now I'm just hoping June's colors aren't tempting.


 Please be warned and learn from my experience:  Leah stained my nails THROUGH BASE COAT!  It was the worst staining I've had in years.  I'm not sure whether a couple more coats of base might have helped.


----------



## cari12 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please be warned and learn from my experience:  Leah stained my nails THROUGH BASE COAT!  It was the worst staining I've had in years.  I'm not sure whether a couple more coats of base might have helped.


 Thanks for the heads up! I haven't had staining with any of my colors, including the ones others have had, but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 5, 2013)

I was also unable to get access to the secret store.  It said due to "my Maven box payment still processing".  All my orders say "Processing", and I have received all of them. Sent Julep an email last week about it and I still haven't heard back from them.

I hope they fix this problem before the next secret store.


----------



## starletta8 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please be warned and learn from my experience:  Leah stained my nails THROUGH BASE COAT!  It was the worst staining I've had in years.  I'm not sure whether a couple more coats of base might have helped.


 I had the same experience!  I was even using the Deborah Lippmann Gel Lab basecoat, which is a lot thicker than most basecoats I use.


----------



## starletta8 (May 5, 2013)

Julep is killing me this month.  They got me for the full wardrobe,and an add-on, and the Secret Store, and the BEAUTYBIO code... and now the CInco de Mayo promo on their Facebook page.

I hope I hate June.


----------



## audiophilekate (May 5, 2013)

For those who have experienced staining - have you tried using 2 coats of a good base coat (presuming you're using a base coat to begin with)?


----------



## hiheather (May 5, 2013)

Does anyone know by chance if the 50% off code works with the Freedom top coat?


----------



## r4chel77 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was also unable to get access to the secret store.  It said due to "my Maven box payment still processing".  All my orders say "Processing", and I have received all of them. Sent Julep an email last week about it and I still haven't heard back from them.
> 
> I hope they fix this problem before the next secret store.


 yes! it's super weird that some of my orders say processing yet others are processed. it's kinda better for my bank account, though, that i can't access the secret store. lol except not in this case where i went and ordered something at a slightly higher price than it was in the store.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes! it's super weird that some of my orders say processing yet others are processed. it's kinda better for my bank account, though, that i can't access the secret store. lol except not in this case where i went and ordered something at a slightly higher price than it was in the store.


 I was thinking the same about my bank account. lol

But I am sooo tempted to order at least Cody with my beauty bio code.  Keep telling myself to just wait for the 20th.  Wish me luck!


----------



## ling168 (May 5, 2013)

Just in case anyone's wondering that beautybio code works for 50% off all the polishes purchased with that code... I wasn't sure if it applied only to one or multiple so I gave it a shot.


----------



## kitnmitns (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> (And in witchy passive agressive news, I am on a self-imposed no-purple restriction during the workweek for the next two weeks.  It's a long story involving a toxic coworker leaving the company.  I'm really looking forward to two weeks from tomorrow when I can wear Alice to work.)


 DId you lose a bet?


----------



## zadidoll (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (And in witchy passive agressive news, I am on a self-imposed no-purple restriction during the workweek for the next two weeks.  It's a long story involving a toxic coworker leaving the company.  I'm really looking forward to two weeks from tomorrow when I can wear Alice to work.)


 *ears perks up* Ok, THAT comment warrants and explanation. We want details!


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *ears perks up* Ok, THAT comment warrants and explanation. We want details!


 Oh, there's some dirt involved.  Nope, didn't lose a bet.  I practically *won* one:  This coworker gave her two-week notice (she apparently finally figured out that child care and parking will cost more than she makes.  I was shocked she made it past Christmas) on Thursday.  Her last day is going to be the 17th.  I've decided to go out of my way to not wear a polish she will comment on loving because I want as little to do with her as possible.  She seems to interpret anyone wearing purple as something being done for her/in her honor, and she does not deserve that from me**.  There was a certain highly personal and confidential piece of information about two coworkers that did not actually have anything to do with work that she had been told by one of the people involved three years ago before I even started there, and she told HR all about it during an investigation into a completely different matter last year, MORE THAN TWO YEARS LATER.  The two coworkers involved found out when HR asked one of them about it.  After that, she made it on my Most Despicable list.  On top of being a horrible "friend," she's an incredibly unprofessional employee who has been the source of many customer complaints and so many mistakes that I know I will continue to unravel them for years to come since I'm currently dealing with fixing things she did in 2008.  

Like I said, I'm being witchy and passive-aggressive.  I admit and accept it.  I'm going to be the only one who will even notice, but it will make me feel better during these two last loooong weeks when I have work to do and she comes over constantly to chat with the guy who sits next to me because she has short-timers' syndrome and won't get to see him every day after she's gone.  I will see my nails be not-purple, and I will remember that it's a countdown, and it will be easier to get through the days.

Anyway.  I think tomorrow will be either Zelda or Etta.  They're both so pretty and *sparkly* that I am having a hard time deciding which to wear first! 

** (The only person who could demand that I wear purple was my grandmother, who passed away in 2008.  Instead of black, the whole family was asked to wear purple in her memory.  Wearing it on demand for someone else like this coworker was demanding is an insult to my grandmother for me.  I just *know* she will interpret any purple as being for her, and, yeah, not the case.  I have tons of other colors to wear instead, and it's just two weeks, so it's not like it's a huge sacrifice.)


----------



## Alexia561 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get May's box but just did the Beauty Bio quiz and got Leah with my discount. Interesting that they say in the email with the code that it's good for half off ONE polish but I had two in my cart at one point and it took the discount from both so I guess it's 50% off you whole polish order? Or maybe that was a glitch?
> 
> Curious to see where they are headed with that beauty bio info too.


 I bought Leah with the 50% discount as well! Ordered the mystery box in the same order, but it only took the discount on Leah. Was going to order more, but have gone a little polish crazy lately so thought I'd better resist...now I regret my restraint.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, there's some dirt involved.  Nope, didn't lose a bet.  I practically *won* one:  This coworker gave her two-week notice (she apparently finally figured out that child care and parking will cost more than she makes.  I was shocked she made it past Christmas) on Thursday.  Her last day is going to be the 17th.  I've decided to go out of my way to not wear a polish she will comment on loving because I want as little to do with her as possible.  She seems to interpret anyone wearing purple as something being done for her/in her honor, and she does not deserve that from me**.  There was a certain highly personal and confidential piece of information about two coworkers that did not actually have anything to do with work that she had been told by one of the people involved three years ago before I even started there, and she told HR all about it during an investigation into a completely different matter last year, MORE THAN TWO YEARS LATER.  The two coworkers involved found out when HR asked one of them about it.  After that, she made it on my Most Despicable list.  On top of being a horrible "friend," she's an incredibly unprofessional employee who has been the source of many customer complaints and so many mistakes that I know I will continue to unravel them for years to come since I'm currently dealing with fixing things she did in 2008.
> ...


 lol this whole thing is incredibly weird and uncomfortable; i feel like i'm hearing about a middle schooler. she is 12, right, behaving like that? anyways, i truly feel awkward just reading about it. here's hoping these two weeks go by fast for you.


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zorabell (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought Leah with the 50% discount as well! Ordered the mystery box in the same order, but it only took the discount on Leah. Was going to order more, but have gone a little polish crazy lately so thought I'd better resist...now I regret my restraint.


What mystery box? Did I miss it????


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zorabell (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was a "It's spring" mystery box. Looks like it was geared towards new customers.


I finally found it but I saw someone post their contents on Facebook and it looked similar to the spring mystery box, plus I already own almost all the polishes that were in that particular box, so I'm passing on this mystery box.


----------



## DragonChick (May 6, 2013)

Speaking of purple polishes... I received my add-on order Saturday (with no tracking email) and Gabrielle has that dreaded apple-like scent that was in some of the polishes last month. I haven't opened the rest of the polishes from this month yet to see if they're all the same scent as the purple.


----------



## kittenparty (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of purple polishes... I received my add-on order Saturday (with no tracking email) and Gabrielle has that dreaded apple-like scent that was in some of the polishes last month. I haven't opened the rest of the polishes from this month yet to see if they're all the same scent as the purple.


Millie had that same scent as well. It seemed more faint, but it was definitely there.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I had a whirlwind weekend. I meant to write about my box so much sooner, but heavens...

Pictures! Lots and lots of pictures! -

This box is incredible! I'm so pleased that I upgraded! Definitely worth the price...

The Sugar Smooch lip scrub is SO darling. It smells so divine and it feels fantastic on the lips. I'm never ever getting rid of that jar!

The mini lipstick trios are so cute! I can't make up my mind which set I like better. Here are some pics and swatches:









From left to right we have Lady in Red, Charleston and Sweet Lorraine.

I think out of these Charleston is my fav. It's a gorgeous cranberry color, but when you put it on it's actually perfect for a gal who wants red lips without being too much over the top red. You can BARELY make out Sweet Lorraine when you swatch it, but once you put it on it turns your lips this gorgeous light bubblegum pink tone!

NEXT TRIO! -









Left to right - Lady in Red (again), Satin Doll and Tea for Two

As far as Lady in Red goes, it's a fantastic blue-toned matte solid red. It's very flattering, however, I just don't much like crimson red lips on myself. I have no idea why, but I think they look goofy! Now Satin Doll...OMG....it is the most beautiful poppy-coral! It looks orange in the tube, don't let that fool you! That one is probably my ultimate favorite out of all 5 shades. Tea for Two is so light, but it's perfect for just adding some shimmer to you lips, so you can wear it with so many different looks!

The American Beauty Volumizing Mascara was a big surprise! It really was great! It always makes me happy when I can continuously layer a mascara till my heart's content. It contains small fibers that attach to your lashes to give them a volume boost and plump. It's also supposed to condition your lashes and help them grow! Yes please!





This is 3 coats on the top lashes (with an extra coat on the tips) and 2 coats on the bottom lashes





Now for the Polishes!





Millie &amp; Alice from Boho Glam - The thing that shocked me most of all these polishes is that I only used ONE COAT. These cremes are fantastic! Millie is such a gorgeous indigo shade and Alice is a soft silky lilac with some shimmer. I just adore these two paired together.





Myrtle and Zora - Myrtle is my new happy "flapper" red! That is classic, sexy red right there! My hubby just loved it



Now Zora, I was a tad disappointed in. It looks very pale shimmery pink in the bottle, but it ended up being a little too white-ish looking on my nails. Again, this is only one coat, I probably should have gone with two to make the colors pop more but I still think these one coats are incredible.





Gabrielle and Zelda - I LOVE THESE! Gabrielle is soooo pretty...look at that Mulberry purple! Mmmm, gorgeous. Zelda did not disappoint either! It's a stunning pink champagne metallic. Gabrielle formula is fantastic..Zelda was a little dotty/streaky, but I think a 2nd coat would fix that quickly. SO shiny!





Coco, Clara and Paris - Coco is the gorgeous Oxblood and I am SO EXCITED to say...this is my first Oxblood item! (I know, I'm so behind the style game...shame on me!) but I adore it! Clara was another that I really wanted to like, but just didn't quite. It's a pale peach creme. In my opinion, it needs to be either a more vivid peach or a paler peach, but it somewhere in between so it looks bright, but looks strange on the nail. The formula was fantastic though! Paris is a multidimensional holographic glitter that has hexagons and dot glitter in it that pick up every single color! This was only one coat of it as well! It provides great coverage and is super duper sparkly!





Etta - I went ahead and picked up the final add-on because look how gorgeous it is! It's an art deco peridot metallic. I did not yet own a peridot polish...obviously, I needed this lol It's so spot on for art deco. This was the only polish that NEEDED more than one coat and in this picture there are two, but I'd probably add at least one more to make that green POP! Still...super stunning!

My poor nails...they're in such bad shape...they've broken so many times because I've been making props and scenery for a show and I can't really wear nail polish currently because we've been painting non-stop. Crazy!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness, I had a whirlwind weekend. I meant to write about my box so much sooner, but heavens...
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness, I had a whirlwind weekend. I meant to write about my box so much sooner, but heavens...
> 
> ...


----------



## r4chel77 (May 6, 2013)

i need you all to post more about how gorgeous the may collection/secret store items are so that i have quality mcat studying procrastination material. =D


----------



## Alexia561 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What mystery box? Did I miss it????


 The It's Spring mystery box. You didn't miss much, as I just received mine and don't like it. I got box 2 with a Rock Star foil pk, jar of Pomegranate body creme, and 4 polishes.  Mindy is a sheer pink, Niecy is too close to another polish I have (Lauren), Cindy is a green glitter and I'm not a big glitter fan, and Sienna. I might keep Sienna since I don't have anything else in that shade, but thinking about swapping the rest as I won't use them. This is the third mystery box I've gotten and haven't really been happy with any of them. I love the mystery aspect of it, but haven't been happy with the results.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i need you all to post more about how gorgeous the may collection/secret store items are so that i have quality mcat studying procrastination material. =D


 omg gurl same boat. Let's be mcat study buddies ;; lol I've been failing epically so far.


----------



## Glitterazzi (May 6, 2013)

I just got an email from Julep asking me to fill out a beauty bio on their site.  It's question about skincare, haircare and makeup preferences.  The only question I had trouble with was the color of lipstick that's usually my go to.  I usually use berries, but the closest they had was plum, but it was bright purple in the picture.  I went with red instead, but TBH, I'm doing a fuchsia lip a lot this Spring.  Looks like their branching out as to what they're offering in the future.

Forgot to add that they send you a code for 50% off one polish.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email from Julep asking me to fill out a beauty bio on their site.  It's question about skincare, haircare and makeup preferences.  The only question I had trouble with was the color of lipstick that's usually my go to.  I usually use berries, but the closest they had was plum, but it was bright purple in the picture.  I went with red instead, but TBH, I'm doing a fuchsia lip a lot this Spring.  Looks like their branching out as to what they're offering in the future.
> 
> Forgot to add that they send you a code for 50% off one polish.


 My code hasn't worked, despite the fact that I got their email confirming I completed the bio. I sent them the first email a few days back, one yesterday and another today. Blerg.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous pics, thanks for sharing!





> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks ladies! You're very welcome, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2013)

Just picked up Joy, Vivien, Denver, Cody, Angelina, &amp; Esmerelda with my BEAUTYBIO code for $33.60



 Pretty excited to knock a few things off of my wish list for 50% off!


----------



## audiophilekate (May 7, 2013)

Gah.  Paris is sold out.  I hope they get more soon.  I *adore* it.  I have so many glitter top coats, but Paris is definitely my favorite.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg gurl same boat. Let's be mcat study buddies ;; lol I've been failing epically so far.


 i'm sure you're not! i'm taking practice tests and reviewing them meticulously. i think practicing is the best way to improve. it's really terrible that they expect us to take -logs of decimals and square roots of decimals WITHOUT a calculator. i'm really suffering because of it lol. when are you taking the exam? i'm taking it may 18th, which is INSANE because that's only eleven days away. needless to say, i'm freaking out and yet on top of it all, i have to finish up finals before i can dedicate myself completely to mcat prep.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My code hasn't worked, despite the fact that I got their email confirming I completed the bio. I sent them the first email a few days back, one yesterday and another today. Blerg.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 use the code BEAUTYBIO. i never got an email and still am actually getting emails to complete the beauty bio, despite checking and rechecking that it saved all of my beauty bio info. i tried a couple guesses at what the code could be and BEAUTYBIO works. i grabbed tina and denver!


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> use the code BEAUTYBIO. i never got an email and still am actually getting emails to complete the beauty bio, despite checking and rechecking that it saved all of my beauty bio info. i tried a couple guesses at what the code could be and BEAUTYBIO works. i grabbed tina and denver!


 That's the code I've been trying to use. And I DID get the email saying I had completed it. :/ And they STILL have not replied to any of my emails...


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2013)

> That's the code I've been trying to use. And I DID get the email saying I had completed it. :/ And they STILL have not replied to any of my emails...


 When was the first email? They *just* responded to one I sent Friday.


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness, I had a whirlwind weekend. I meant to write about my box so much sooner, but heavens...
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm sure you're not! i'm taking practice tests and reviewing them meticulously. i think practicing is the best way to improve. it's really terrible that they expect us to take -logs of decimals and square roots of decimals WITHOUT a calculator. i'm really suffering because of it lol. when are you taking the exam? i'm taking it may 18th, which is INSANE because that's only eleven days away. needless to say, i'm freaking out and yet on top of it all, i have to finish up finals before i can dedicate myself completely to mcat prep.


LOL I guess we can't be buddies for too long then. I'm planning on either July or August -- haven't committed to a date yet. I just got laid for like 2 weeks ago (err this is like the first time I've mentioned it on MuT thus far Y__Y) and decided that it would be a good time to actually study for the MCATs since itâ€™s so time-consuming. I took them once before and epically bombed the verbal (which Iâ€™d been scoring like 10-12â€™s on on practice tests ): ) so I have to redeem myself this time.

I have this OPI colour called â€œItâ€™s Sheer Luckâ€ which Iâ€™ll probably wear for the examâ€¦ Iâ€™m not sure if itâ€™s lucky or not, but it makes me feel better (even though itâ€™s not sheer either LOL).

Anyway, best of luck to you with your finals and MCATs!! o/ You can do it! We can do it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 7, 2013)

What does everyone think about the texture, colour, longevity of the lipsticks (if you got them)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does everyone think about the texture, colour, longevity of the lipsticks (if you got them)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Texture: amazing - smooth and very moisturizing.  They smell awesome too.

Color:  very sheer and a bit splotchy on me (excluding the red).  Red is quite nice, the others I can't seem to build any decent color payoff on.

Longevity: Not sure - I haven't been feeling them enough to test them for an extended time.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does everyone think about the texture, colour, longevity of the lipsticks (if you got them)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wore Lady in Red for the first time today and it wore quite well. I used a clear liner with it. It lasted at least 4 hours on me. I exfoliated my lips with Lush lip scrub beforehand.


----------



## CaliMel (May 7, 2013)

I got my box today! Strangely, my box has the hairpins in there, despite being the whole wardrobe, and most people not getting them in that. Maybe they realized the mistake and put them in the second batch of boxes shipped out?

Mine shipped out a couple days late due to my card info not working even though it was in my account.

The colors are okay, but honestly it's the lipsticks and the lipscrub and the hairpins that I'm most excited about! I also really love the glitter polish!

Did anyone get a golden ticket?


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love all your pics, great job!


 Thanks girl!







> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does everyone think about the texture, colour, longevity of the lipsticks (if you got them)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 As far as texture goes, they are super smooth and silky, but not sticky, which is awesome. The color for me is fantastic, the only one which was a little difficult to tell was Tea for Two...it just provided a nude-ish shimmer, but still pretty. As far as the longevity, I only wore Satin Doll and Charleston so far for more than 4 hours. They lasted almost the entire time, but then again I was eating and drinking. They just needed light touch-ups around the center of my lips







> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! Strangely, my box has the hairpins in there, despite being the whole wardrobe, and most people not getting them in that. Maybe they realized the mistake and put them in the second batch of boxes shipped out?
> 
> ...


 Ooooo, girl, I'm jealous lol! I didn't receive the bobby pins in my upgrade! You're probably exactly right, they realized after the fact. Oh well! lol


----------



## Lily V (May 7, 2013)

YAY!!! my box arrived today!  (bombshell + vivien add on).  Love it!! Everything looks fab, and while I haven't got a chance yet to test out the lipsticks for very long, I swiped them on- and they super moisturizing, which I love in lipstick.  Nice light pleasant scent too.  Even though sweet lorraine swatched on my hand didnt look like it had much color at all- on my lips, it just gives them the lightest hint of pink- a really nice polished "natural"-my-lips-but-better-look. I love all 3 colors though, and I'm totally keeping too the little box they came in- its too cute.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  2 big thumbs up for julep lipsticks!!

&amp; it arrived like 2 days before I leave for vacay, so now I don't have to worry about getting my box till I get back, haha!  I think I'm going to change yumi/paris, and put coco on before I leave.  &amp; maybe I should take vivien with me, and whenever coco starts to finally chip, I'll slap on vivien as a glitter french tip (because Im lazy and that's how I roll). ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When was the first email? They *just* responded to one I sent Friday.


 Twas Friday as well. I just got a reply tonight. The lady told me to call them to place an order with the code. I'm not super thrilled with that response.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does everyone think about the texture, colour, longevity of the lipsticks (if you got them)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They are all very moisturizing and feel great, but the red one is the only one that actually has any color on me. The orange one has a SLIGHT color, but very very slight. The nude one is basically clear with a bit of glitter. It's a little disappointing, actually. :/


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 8, 2013)

I finally got my box!! yaya!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2013)

I'm not sure about the longevity of the lippies, but I love the scent! They feel nice and moisturizing, but are definitely very sheer. The red has the best pigment and gave me a nice bit of color with one swipe.


----------



## zorabell (May 8, 2013)

I just wanted to let you guys know that Camille (Spring Mystery Box Color) is finally in the Julep store, but only in a set with Jennifer. So if anyone missed out on getting it in their mystery box and wanted you now can get it. Here is the link to the set http://www.julep.com/ring-finger-sparkle.html


----------



## Lolo22 (May 8, 2013)

> I just wanted to let you guys know that Camille (Spring Mystery Box Color) is finally in the Julep store, but only in a set with Jennifer. So if anyone missed out on getting it in their mystery box and wanted you now can get it. Here is the link to the set http://www.julep.com/ring-finger-sparkle.html


 Ugh, annoyed I can't use the beauty bio code on this. I've been wanting Camille ever since I skipped the spring mystery box.


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

I know they said they wouldn't restock, but you can currently buy any of the variations from the maven exclusive section of the shop.


----------



## gemstone (May 8, 2013)

I LOVE Paris! This is over a random light blue gel manicure. Also, my keys.


----------



## shy32 (May 8, 2013)

> I LOVE Paris! This is over a random light blue gel manicure. Also, my keys.


 Ooh!That is nice I really like it! Is that Lego Hagrid?


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 After seeing this pic I think I need Paris, btw love your key chain.


----------



## ashleyanner (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man...I'll have to remember to pick Paris up.  And I'm in love 



 with your keychain.


----------



## fanchette (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL I guess we can't be buddies for too long then. I'm planning on either July or August -- haven't committed to a date yet. *I just got laid for like 2 weeks* ago (err this is like the first time I've mentioned it on MuT thus far Y__Y) and decided that it would be a good time to actually study for the MCATs since itâ€™s so time-consuming. I took them once before and epically bombed the verbal (which Iâ€™d been scoring like 10-12â€™s on on practice tests ): ) so I have to redeem myself this time.
> ...


 Shame on me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shame on me.


/o oh my god typo. I meant laid off. LOL NOT READING WHAT I TYPE ):


----------



## wildsp187 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shame on me.


I noticed this too.. and totally giggled.. but I thought it might have been "too soon" hehe


----------



## fanchette (May 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. After I realized what you really meant, I felt sooo bad for giggling when I first read it  



, but hopefully, a giggle makes the day brighter at least. I'm so sorry about your job.


----------



## JC327 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry. After I realized what you really meant, I felt sooo bad for giggling when I first read it
> 
> ...


no hard feelings, it is pretty funny ;D I'm the queen of typos. I once typed "I do not dislike porn" instead of "I do not dislike pork" in a conversation about food once...

And I'm over it~ I just gotta watch what I buy for a while. :S plus, it's for the greater good of actually getting to where i want to be in life (instead of stuck in a job I wasn't too happy in)


----------



## wildsp187 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> no hard feelings, it is pretty funny ;D I'm the queen of typos. I once typed *"I do not dislike porn" instead of "I do not dislike pork"* in a conversation about food once...
> ...


 Aren't those the same thing?  Buh dum bum... No?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (May 8, 2013)

Hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Aren't those the same thing?Â  Buh dum bum... No?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 8, 2013)

Is it the 20th yet? Can't hardly wait!


----------



## r4chel77 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> no hard feelings, it is pretty funny ;D I'm the queen of typos. I once typed "I do not dislike porn" instead of "I do not dislike pork" in a conversation about food once...
> ...


 i'm sorry to hear you got laid off! i did giggle upon reading it but knew what you meant. =)

ugh i'm studying around the clock now that classes are over. it sucks! also, i'm kinda panicking because i have gotten 10s and 11s on the verbal practice tests, much like you, and don't want to bomb =(. i'm also a third year in college so i'm applying this june to md/phd programs. i'm really freaking out about all of it. i feel like i just applied to college and there was so much more guidance about how to do it all and being 20 years old applying to these programs alongside 25 year olds with much more education and experience is intimidating. yikes. =(

pray i get a 34 at least!!! 

also, what about how the majority of applicants never get in anywhere? =(


----------



## GlitterKitteh (May 8, 2013)

I got my boho glam box:  my review:

Alice:  Beautiful. I've been wanting a lavender shade and this one is so girly and I love the subtle silver shimmers.

Millie:  I wasn't expecting to like this bc I'm not a huge blue shade fan but this one is sexy and mysterious.  It looks like a smoky navy on.  I'm wearing it today with rose gold (color club put a pin on it+orly rage) polka dot accent nails.
 
Lipsticks:
Two for Tea: I don't think this even shows up on me.  I've been wearing it as a lip balm.
Satin Doll:  This is super pretty over Benetint.  Makes it corally and is moisturizing.  I've tried it on its own too and with enough layers, is a sheer orangey reddish pink on me.
The pigmented RED (sorry, totally blanking out on the name right now): Very intense.  I like it.  I'm not used to wearing such a opaque red but I think the shade is very wearable and neutral. I think it will be very pretty in the fall too.  
 
Flower pins:  cute flowers in your hair-what's not to like?  Can't wait to pair these up with some jean shorts and lacey crochet tank.


----------



## fanchette (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> no hard feelings, it is pretty funny ;D I'm the queen of typos. I once typed "I do not dislike porn" instead of "I do not dislike pork" in a conversation about food once...
> ...





> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aren't those the same thing?  Buh dum bum... No?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 8, 2013)

FYI Paris is back in stock as part of the It Girl box, as well as all of the sold out boxes from this month. http://www.julep.com/maven-exclusive.html @[email protected] I don't even want to know how they're doing it. Anyway. They'll probably be in limited supply though...


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (May 9, 2013)

Got my upgrade box yesterday, and I have to say i LOVE all of it!!! Only 2 colors are going to my trade list (the pale peach and pale pink).  I am wearing Gabrielle with an accent nail in Paris.  The formulas and application are fantastic!!

I love the lipsticks.  Didn't think I would since I don't wear lipsticks, but I do!  The red actually goes to a nice autumn tone on me, which is perfect since I am an autumn toned girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The smooch scrub is fantastic!! I am so glad I upgraded this month! â™¥


----------



## zorabell (May 9, 2013)

I just got my May Flowers set from the secret store and it had the cutest little bracelet with it. It actually fits unlike most bracelets and it is the perfect color to go with my gown for the Army Ball that I am attending tomorrow.


----------



## JC327 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my May Flowers set from the secret store and it had the cutest little bracelet with it. It actually fits unlike most bracelets and it is the perfect color to go with my gown for the Army Ball that I am attending tomorrow.


 That's so cute!


----------



## zorabell (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is SO pretty!


----------



## elainecad (May 9, 2013)

I just joined Julep and I think I have ordered 4 times. I am addicted. Can any of you ladies tell me what kind of goodies they offer during the secret  sale? Are they good deals. I thought I saw some jewelry posted and that peaked my interest.


----------



## RaeDobbins (May 9, 2013)

Just picked up Eden with an extra coupon for $3.50. Someone take away my internet access!! lol


----------



## ling168 (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just picked up Eden with an extra coupon for $3.50. Someone take away my internet access!! lol


 I wanted to order Eden too! It's on sale for $7... and then the extra beautybio coupon it'd be $3.50 too! But I ended up getting Billie Jean and pairing it with Zelda


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

Yay, I got a shipping notice for something with no order information!  I'm guessing it's the hair clips that were left out of my upgrade box!


----------



## Krendall (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, I got a shipping notice for something with no order information!  I'm guessing it's the hair clips that were left out of my upgrade box!


 Did you have to email them for the hair clips?


----------



## puffyeyes (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined Julep and I think I have ordered 4 times. I am addicted. Can any of you ladies tell me what kind of goodies they offer during the secret  sale? Are they good deals. I thought I saw some jewelry posted and that peaked my interest.


 The secret store is open to Mavens who purchased a box that month.  The deals are amazing.  A lot (if not all) of the colors are not new but in different pairings, sets, or just select ones on sale.  There's also a few options that will have jewelry.  It's not like the mystery box (I don't think I'll ever try that)...it's just something only mavens who purchased that month get access to (log in, select monthly maven activities, secret store).  I'm pretty sure it's only open until the 3rd of the month though.

During this month's secret store I purchased a set of 3 (that were already on my wishlist) for a whopping $13.99!  That's less than the price of 1 at the maven discount!  ((I know everyone is aware I'm just super happy, lol)).  And there's still free shipping.


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

Hi all! I just joined after lurking for a while.

I passed on the May box inititally. Then I did the beauty profile survey, got the 50% off code for a polish, put America the Beautiful in my cart, and then... I kept on looking! I wound up buying a May Bombshell Box, anyway! I'm not a red lipstick person, but the packing is so nice and the polish colors look great.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

> Did you have to email them for the hair clips?


 Yep. It took them a few days to respond and another few days to get the shipping notice.


----------



## brandarae (May 10, 2013)

New Mystery Box. I keep saying I'm done with mystery boxes but I'm tempted!

http://www.julep.com/may-mystery-box.html

Youâ€™ll love the *Hooray for May! Mystery Box*. Unpack $70-$200 worth of pretty polish. We created two new brights to take you from spring to summer, and your box is guaranteed to include at least one of them.

A little something extraâ€¦ Youâ€™ll also get a *bonus nail color* in a cute giftable bag. Surprise a friend (arenâ€™t you sweet?) or keep it for yourself (we wonâ€™t tell).


----------



## Lolo22 (May 10, 2013)

> New Mystery Box. I keep saying I'm done with mystery boxes but I'm tempted! http://www.julep.com/may-mystery-box.html Youâ€™ll love the *Hooray for May! Mystery Box*. Unpack $70-$200 worth of pretty polish. We created two new brights to take you from spring to summer, and your box is guaranteed to include at least one of them. A little something extraâ€¦ Youâ€™ll also get a *bonus nail color* in a cute giftable bag. Surprise a friend (arenâ€™t you sweet?) or keep it for yourself (we wonâ€™t tell).


 Pretty sure that definetly means that they are never going back to the $19.99 price. I had hope that maybe they were just testing out the higher price, but obviously it's working out for them. Boo! I like the idea of a new bright color but I have kicked myself for every mystery box since the New Years one. I don't want to spend $25 and risk getting more fall colors again lol.


----------



## tasertag (May 10, 2013)

> Pretty sure that definetly means that they are never going back to the $19.99 price. I had hope that maybe they were just testing out the higher price, but obviously it's working out for them. Boo! I like the idea of a new bright color but I have kicked myself for every mystery box since the New Years one. I don't want to spend $25 and risk getting more fall colors again lol.


 I'm afraid of dupes and without any hints I'm not going to bite the $25 price tag. I'll save my money for my next box.


----------



## brandarae (May 10, 2013)

The price and high possiblity of dupes is why I haven't jumped on it (yet). I haven't been thrilled with the last couple of mystery boxes either.


----------



## tasertag (May 10, 2013)

The email says there's a clue in the message. I don't see it.... Any guesses?


----------



## Lolo22 (May 10, 2013)

Also seems lame there's no grand prize this time either.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Mystery Box. I keep saying I'm done with mystery boxes but I'm tempted!
> 
> ...


 These mystery boxes are going to be the death of me I was happy I skipped the Spring mystery box now there is another one, Julep is testing my will power lol.


----------



## brandarae (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The email says there's a clue in the message. I don't see it.... Any guesses?


 I think it's the colors. Maybe one is yellow and one is green?


----------



## tasertag (May 10, 2013)

> I think it's the colors. Maybe one is yellow and one is green?


 Maybe along those lines, it shifts from yellow and green. Wouldn't make much sense if they just did 2 new yellow and green brights since they just had those options in a recent box.


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The email says there's a clue in the message. I don't see it.... Any guesses?
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 10, 2013)

I got a shipping notif for the hairclips too except it was for an address I've never lived at. orz

It's an amalgam of two addresses I've lived at in two different states the last two months... I tried to call them to get them to fix it before it went out but no one ansnwered the phone so I left a message and sent an email. Sigh. WTAF


----------



## sherbert (May 10, 2013)

Their poor CS staff must be swamped this month. Just heard back from Mary about my May box. I was a bit concerned since it was charged to my CC, but I didn't receive a shipping notice and it didn't show up in my recent orders. I was bad and got the full upgrade, so I'm really REALLY looking forward to it. 





She says that the box just cleared Canadian customs, so hopefully it'll be in my hands sometime next week! Yay!


----------



## nvr2old4glitter (May 10, 2013)

Here's Gabrielle and Paris.  This is Day 2 of this mani, looks amazing still and no chipping!


----------



## jams (May 10, 2013)

i'm confused about the mystery boxes this month- the it's spring mystery box "Unpack $70-$200 worth of Spring polishes and products in our It's Spring! Mystery Box. One lucky person will find an *iPad Mini* tucked away in their box!" -- which I never received an email about- but found out about on a beauty blog- and the hooray for may mystery box - which i got an email about and is on their fb. Has anyone ordered the it's spring mystery box- and is it new from may too? Thanks!


----------



## latinafeminista (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's Gabrielle and Paris.  This is Day 2 of this mani, looks amazing still and no chipping!


 Pretty!! I love Gabrielle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elainecad (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The secret store is open to Mavens who purchased a box that month.  The deals are amazing.  A lot (if not all) of the colors are not new but in different pairings, sets, or just select ones on sale.  There's also a few options that will have jewelry.  It's not like the mystery box (I don't think I'll ever try that)...it's just something only mavens who purchased that month get access to (log in, select monthly maven activities, secret store).  I'm pretty sure it's only open until the 3rd of the month though.
> 
> During this month's secret store I purchased a set of 3 (that were already on my wishlist) for a whopping $13.99!  That's less than the price of 1 at the maven discount!  ((I know everyone is aware I'm just super happy, lol)).  And there's still free shipping.


That is great, thanks for explaining it for me!


----------



## elainecad (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I just joined after lurking for a while.
> 
> I passed on the May box inititally. Then I did the beauty profile survey, got the 50% off code for a polish, put America the Beautiful in my cart, and then... I kept on looking! I wound up buying a May Bombshell Box, anyway! I'm not a red lipstick person, but the packing is so nice and the polish colors look great.


I too , ordered America. It is so pretty!  Just showed up yesterday. Next I want Lucky. My 8 year old and I love glittery stuff.  I just joined and also ordered the May Bombshell. Love the lipsticks. I think I have ordered 5 times this  month. Also ordered the Mystery Box. I am so addicted!


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's Gabrielle and Paris.  This is Day 2 of this mani, looks amazing still and no chipping!


 Those colors are gorgeous!  I already wanted Gabrielle, now I want Paris too.


----------



## jennm149 (May 10, 2013)

I was away for work for a few days and my add-ons and Secret Store items arrived.  Can hardly wait to try out Paris for the weekend!  It looks gorgeous over Gabrielle (and on such lovely nails - nvr2old4glitter!)

And my Bombshell intro box was delivered to my mom's, so I'll pick that up on Sunday.  Yay, nail mail.


----------



## ling168 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty sure that definetly means that they are never going back to the $19.99 price. I had hope that maybe they were just testing out the higher price, but obviously it's working out for them. Boo! I like the idea of a new bright color but I have kicked myself for every mystery box since the New Years one. I don't want to spend $25 and risk getting more fall colors again lol.


 
Me too... lol


----------



## sherbert (May 10, 2013)

> I too , ordered America. It is so pretty!Â  Just showed up yesterday. Next I want Lucky. My 8 year old and I love glittery stuff.Â  I just joined and also ordered the May Bombshell. Love the lipsticks. I think I have ordered 5 times thisÂ  month. Also ordered the Mystery Box. I am so addicted!


 I have Lucky on my nails right now! It's so pretty.


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I too , ordered America. It is so pretty!  Just showed up yesterday. Next I want Lucky. My 8 year old and I love glittery stuff.  I just joined and also ordered the May Bombshell. Love the lipsticks. I think I have ordered 5 times this  month. Also ordered the Mystery Box. I am so addicted!


I love Lucky! It is pretty St. Patricks-y, but I'm sure there are other occasions to wear it. I also love Vivien, which has similar big gold chunks, but with small gold glitter instead of small green glitter.


----------



## zorabell (May 10, 2013)

Just a heads up to everyone who wanted the Sea Salt polishes, someone posted over in the June Julep Thread that Julep has the whole set available online for $28. It was a little tricky to find but here is the link for it http://www.julep.com/sea-salt-collection.html

This will make the 5th of 6th purchase from Julep this month... I'm not an addict I swear....


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

Anyone going to order the May Mystery Box?


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone going to order the May Mystery Box?


 I might, still thinking about it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 11, 2013)

Since they raised the price, the boxes have become 20% less enticing XD Especially since people still complained about them at $20 -- at $25  it definitely feels like a risk. :


----------



## meaganola (May 11, 2013)

Yay, that shipping notice *was* for my hair clips! So cute!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 11, 2013)

I'm wearing Lady in Red for the first time today.  I'm not a red lipstick person, but this stuff is fantastic.  I'm going to wear it out of the house, which is unheard of for me.





I also like Satin Doll.  Tea for Two makes me look washed out, so it's my least favorite of the three.  Both Satin Doll and Tea for Two have a more waxy texture, which seem to emphasize my lip lines a bit more.


----------



## elainecad (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Lady in Red for the first time today.  I'm not a red lipstick person, but this stuff is fantastic.  I'm going to wear it out of the house, which is unheard of for me.
> 
> ...


So pretty. I wore it yesterday and it lasted forever.


----------



## JC327 (May 11, 2013)

> I'm wearing Lady in Red for the first time today.Â  I'm not a red lipstick person, but this stuff is fantastic.Â  I'm going to wear it out of the house, which is unheard of for me.
> 
> I also like Satin Doll.Â  Tea for Two makes me look washed out, so it's my least favorite of the three.Â  Both Satin Doll and Tea for Two have a more waxy texture, which seem to emphasize my lip lines a bit more.Â


Looks great!


----------



## ling168 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since they raised the price, the boxes have become 20% less enticing XD Especially since people still complained about them at $20 -- at $25  it definitely feels like a risk. :


 


> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might, still thinking about it.


 
I don't feel as tempted to get this one as I was the Sea Salt Mystery Box.... I have to agree... it does feel like a risk..


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So pretty. I wore it yesterday and it lasted forever.


Yes, it really lasts!  Impressed, hope they come out with more colors in this formula.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 11, 2013)

I love Paris- it's the best sparkly polish - I put it over Etta - luv luv


----------



## MuffinTumble (May 12, 2013)

It's really good to know that the lipstick lasts.

I'm new to Julep (and Subscription Boxes) and wanted to make sure their lipsticks lasted before diving in.  

Do they ever send out lipstick samples?


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MuffinTumble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's really good to know that the lipstick lasts.
> 
> ...


 This lipstick is a brand-new product for Julep, so Mavens were the first to get them.  We really have no idea what they're likely to do in the future.  I would be a little bit surprised if they did send out lipstick samples, though, because the only samples I've seen/received from them have been nail polish remover wipes and hand/foot creams, and they've had the lip gloss for ages.  If they *were* to send out lip color samples, I think they would have started doing so with the lip gloss.


----------



## MuffinTumble (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The email says there's a clue in the message. I don't see it.... Any guesses?





> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's the colors. Maybe one is yellow and one is green?


 Yep. The yellow is called Charlie and the green is Korin. I'll be passing on this box.

http://drugsnmakeup.wordpress.com/2013/05/10/julep-hooray-for-may-mystery-box/


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

So I decided not to get the mystery box just in case June is really amazing and I want to upgrade. I really regret not getting the upgrade last month.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that's an old yellow. -- The mystery yellow from a bunch of old mystery bags and the mystery store starting as early as August of last year (when I got mine). Mine is still unsealed... just not interested.

&gt;:


----------



## zorabell (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's an old yellow. -- The mystery yellow from a bunch of old mystery bags and the mystery store starting as early as August of last year (when I got mine). Mine is still unsealed... just not interested.
> 
> &gt;:


I think Charlie is a creme color and the previous mystery yellow has a shimmer to it so I believe that they are different. I can confirm that later if I get the yellow in my mystery box.


----------



## sherbert (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I too , ordered America. It is so pretty!  Just showed up yesterday. Next I want Lucky. My 8 year old and I love glittery stuff.  I just joined and also ordered the May Bombshell. Love the lipsticks. I think I have ordered 5 times this  month. Also ordered the Mystery Box. I am so addicted!


 Elaine, if you do pick up Lucky, keep in mind that it will stain pretty badly when you remove it. Not a good idea to remove just before going to work... My fingertips look vaguely amphibian this morning.


----------



## elainecad (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sherbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Elaine, if you do pick up Lucky, keep in mind that it will stain pretty badly when you remove it. Not a good idea to remove just before going to work... My fingertips look vaguely amphibian this morning.


 Wow, thanks for letting me know. That  must be pretty freaky looking!


----------



## brandarae (May 13, 2013)

Well I caved and bought the Hooray for May mystery box. I got it today:

Version 3

Sheryl, Glenn, Hilary, Lucy, Korin &amp; Zora


----------



## jkholzme (May 13, 2013)

My May mystery box came today. I got version 2. Do we know how many different versions there was?

Here is what I got:


Vanessa - Bombshell - is an opalescent glitter in a clear base - 
Grace - Classic With a Twist - this is a light pink sheer - 
Sharon - Classic With a Twist - a dark bold red shimmer - .
Avery - Classic With a Twist - hot pink creme -
Charlie - Bombshell - 
Alice - Boho Glam - antique lilac shimmer -


----------



## avonleabelle (May 13, 2013)

> My May mystery box came today. I got version 2. Do we know how many different versions there was?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the same box. Not that great of a box for me as half were dupes. The only good thing is that I wanted an extra Avery as a gift so now I don't have to buy one. Have to say I was shocked that there wasn't any product.


----------



## MissTrix (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Version 3
> ...





> Originally Posted by *jkholzme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
You guys are making it hard for me to resist the May box! All of the colors look gorgeous! Must... be... strong...


----------



## ling168 (May 13, 2013)

Nice! How do you guys like the other colors? Did it come with any additional goodies??


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2013)

*sigh* I caved &amp; bought it. All it took was one look at mystery box #7 and I folded like laundry. I feel so cheap.


----------



## elainecad (May 14, 2013)

Do they have different mystery boxes. I saw some shots on the Julep FB page and some ladies had like 6 polishes and others had way more.


----------



## elainecad (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box. Not that great of a box for me as half were dupes. The only good thing is that I wanted an extra Avery as a gift so now I don't have to buy one. Have to say I was shocked that there wasn't any product.


I was hoping for product since  I just joined this month. Kind of bummed . I do love the colors I have seen so far.


----------



## elainecad (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, the colors are very pretty!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they have different mystery boxes. I saw some shots on the Julep FB page and some ladies had like 6 polishes and others had way more.


 Yes, there are usually several variations.


----------



## MissTrix (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they have different mystery boxes. I saw some shots on the Julep FB page and some ladies had like 6 polishes and others had way more.


 They have different variations, yes. Most people end up with 6 polishes, some less but with other products instead. One box variant (#7) has 15 or 16 polishes, but the chances of receiving it are very slim.


----------



## sherbert (May 14, 2013)

Finally got my May box yesterday, huzzah! I ended up getting the full upgrade on this one. Love these colours too much not to. Paris was the one polish in this set that I wasn't really sold on, but the more I see it on people's fingers, the more it's growing on me. I can't stop sniffing the sugar smooch!

I didn't end up getting any hair pins in my box, was I supposed to?


----------



## JC327 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sherbert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my May box yesterday, huzzah! I ended up getting the full upgrade on this one. Love these colours too much not to. Paris was the one polish in this set that I wasn't really sold on, but the more I see it on people's fingers, the more it's growing on me. I can't stop sniffing the sugar smooch!
> 
> I didn't end up getting any hair pins in my box, was I supposed to?


 Yes, every one that ordered the May box should have received the hair pins. They are sending them out to people who didn't receive them, you can send them an email.


----------



## elainecad (May 15, 2013)

I got Version 1, not liking except for Chelsea. I think I learned my lesson and will skip the Mystery boxes!


----------



## r4chel77 (May 16, 2013)

i hadn't gotten anything from the april brights collection or anything around that time when people were talking about the funky sour apple/skunk/weed(? yikes! =D) smell but with the beauty bio discount i ordered tina and denver from the may flowers set; the sour apple scent isn't super offensive but it's definitely there and it lingered faintly on my hands (so i only smelled it when my hands were near my face) for about 24 hours. i can't imagine it really bothering people because the regular nail polish scent is a little more offensive and lingers just the same.

almost all of the may mystery boxes look great to me! i can't risk dupes though (it would really annoy me) and since i'm picky, i haven't seen a set of mystery boxes any other time that i really liked. there was only one version of the may mystery box that i would't have been thrilled with. oh well though, better than being out $25 with the chance i didn't like the box and being unable to spend more money for the june collection.


----------



## sherbert (May 16, 2013)

Thanks, I sent them an email, hopefully they'll stick the pins in with my next box.


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2013)

> Thanks, I sent them an email, hopefully they'll stick the pins in with my next box.


 They sent mine separately, so I didn't have to wait until next month!


----------



## wildsp187 (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hadn't gotten anything from the april brights collection or anything around that time when people were talking about the funky sour apple/skunk/weed(? yikes! =D) smell but with the beauty bio discount i ordered tina and denver from the may flowers set; the sour apple scent isn't super offensive but it's definitely there and it lingered faintly on my hands (so i only smelled it when my hands were near my face) for about 24 hours. *i can't imagine it really bothering people* because the regular nail polish scent is a little more offensive and lingers just the same.
> 
> almost all of the may mystery boxes look great to me! i can't risk dupes though (it would really annoy me) and since i'm picky, i haven't seen a set of mystery boxes any other time that i really liked. there was only one version of the may mystery box that i would't have been thrilled with. oh well though, better than being out $25 with the chance i didn't like the box and being unable to spend more money for the june collection.


The scent didn't bother me per se.. it was just odd and unexpected.


----------



## r4chel77 (May 17, 2013)

it's probably just a glitch but when you go to julep's website, a few of the may collection items are visible. the lip scrub and etta both have the add to cart option and you can go ahead and check out with them. if you click on them anywhere else on the website, they show up as out of stock. just letting you guys know in case you're hoping to get your hands on either of these.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 18, 2013)

Congrats, Cheshire Cookie! I saw that you were a winner in Julep's May's Be good to yourself contest!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 19, 2013)

> Congrats, Cheshire Cookie! I saw that you were a winner in Julep's May's Be good to yourself contest!


 Thank you so very much! I was super thrilled!


----------



## MissTrix (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so very much! I was super thrilled!


 You deserve it! Your picture is gorgeous! Straight out of the '20's!


----------



## JC327 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Congrats, Cheshire Cookie! I saw that you were a winner in Julep's May's Be good to yourself contest!
> Thank you so very much! I was super thrilled! Congrats Cookie!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so very much! I was super thrilled!


Post the picture if you can, I haven't seen it!  What did you win?


----------



## avonleabelle (May 19, 2013)

> Thank you so very much! I was super thrilled!


 Congrats!! When I saw your picture I was super excited for you. I like when good things happen for my fellow makeuptalkers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You deserve it! Your picture is gorgeous! Straight out of the '20's!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats Cookie!





> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Post the picture if you can, I haven't seen it!  What did you win?





> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats!! When I saw your picture I was super excited for you. I like when good things happen for my fellow makeuptalkers.


 Thanks so much everyone!



I won two free months of Julep, which I'm just elated about! (1st prize was 3 months, 2nd prize was 2, 3rd prize was 1)

Here's the picture I submitted:





I was wearing their lipstick in Charleston, the nails were Coco (the oxblood), their mascara and yeah...that ribbon around my head? That was the ribbon that was wrapped around the polishes' bag in the packaging lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wearing their lipstick in Charleston, the nails were Coco (the oxblood), their mascara and yeah...that ribbon around my head? That was the ribbon that was wrapped around the polishes' bag in the packaging lol


 That's such a clever way to use the ribbon!! It goes with the nail polish really nicely.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So pretty, you really captured the feeling of that era!


----------



## katlyne (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOU WHEN I SAW IT ON FACEBOOK! I was like "omg, that looks like cheshirecookie!!!!!!!"


----------



## tasertag (May 19, 2013)

> Congrats, Cheshire Cookie! I saw that you were a winner in Julep's May's Be good to yourself contest!


 Wow congrats!!!


----------



## ling168 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats Cookie!





> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOU WHEN I SAW IT ON FACEBOOK! I was like "omg, that looks like cheshirecookie!!!!!!!"


 
I thought so too, but I wasn't sure! Congrats!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOU WHEN I SAW IT ON FACEBOOK! I was like "omg, that looks like cheshirecookie!!!!!!!"





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow congrats!!!





> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks ladies! Lmao katlyne!


----------



## elainecad (May 20, 2013)

That is great, congrats. Nice to see a MT member win!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 20, 2013)

> That is great, congrats. Nice to see a MT member win!


 DITTO!! Now, lets see the colors on your nails, the prize?? I switched my profile from BoHo (intro box) to Classic with a twist because I needed nude colors for base to make nail art and colors to pop. I added three more polishes: Lexie (Bright yellow BoHo glam), Payton (Bright green IT Girl), and Bunny (White with gold shimmer). I selected Light for DD cream. I'm hesitant to try because it has some silicones. It always breaks me out yet it is a water based product so I'm willing to try it. It's shame that it isn't matte. If it doesn't work for me; then I'll use it for contouring or whatever if I make it to work. I didn't want to go with medium shade which I am. By the description and look of their sample pictures, it looked too yellow. I tend to wear with pink hues. I was a little surprised about the mark up with the entire collection costing $55 which is a lot for a sub box. Look forward to it and experiment!


----------



## puffyeyes (May 22, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Congrats!!


 Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DITTO!! Now, lets see the colors on your nails, the prize??
> 
> I switched my profile from BoHo (intro box) to Classic with a twist because I needed nude colors for base to make nail art and colors to pop. I added three more polishes: Lexie (Bright yellow BoHo glam), Payton (Bright green IT Girl), and Bunny (White with gold shimmer). I selected Light for DD cream. I'm hesitant to try because it has some silicones. It always breaks me out yet it is a water based product so I'm willing to try it. It's shame that it isn't matte. If it doesn't work for me; then I'll use it for contouring or whatever if I make it to work. I didn't want to go with medium shade which I am. By the description and look of their sample pictures, it looked too yellow. I tend to wear with pink hues. I was a little surprised about the mark up with the entire collection costing $55 which is a lot for a sub box. Look forward to it and experiment!


 lol, my prize is actually not paying for two months, which I will GLADLY take right now! lol So I guess technically, my prize is Dianna &amp; Lexie! lol oh and the DD Cream! and whatever I get next month!


----------



## lexxies22 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> lol, my prize is actually not paying for two months, which I will GLADLY take right now! lol So I guess technically, my prize is Dianna &amp; Lexie! lol oh and the DD Cream! and whatever I get next month!


 Oohh that's nice to get free sub boxes for two months.... Dianna? mm lemme look it up what color that is..


----------



## lexxies22 (May 26, 2013)

According to Julep's website, they would start billing on the 27th which is tomorrow. That's Memorial Day. Wonder if they'd start to deduct or ship out as if they forgot that its a Memorial Day?


----------



## zadidoll (May 26, 2013)

Selections are closed so billing should take place tomorrow.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 27, 2013)

> Selections are closed so billing should take place tomorrow.


 Actually, I just checked my bank acct. they did not deduct today so they either will deduct at Midnight tonight OR tmrw on the 28th.


----------



## shy32 (May 27, 2013)

They deducted from my bank account early this morning.


----------



## lexxies22 (May 28, 2013)

Strangely, they still haven't deduct mine yet :-(. I wonder is it because they gave me free 740 points = one free polish so I paid two add ons. Lemme double check my credit # on my profile to see if its correct.


----------

